# Rhön und westlicher Thüringer Wald



## Physioterrorist (11. August 2009)

Endlich hab ich es geschafft. Mein eigener Fred. Soll fÃ¼r alle sein, die in dieser Gegend wohnen und gerne Rad fahren(und die, die nicht hier wohnen sind auch recht herzlich eingeladen) ...
Zum Einstieg stell ich gleich mal einen Bericht ein. 

*Isch habbet jemaad*

                 11. August 2009

Der Plan: Eisenach-Eisenacher Haus-Oberhof-Eisenach nonstop.

Die Idee dazu entstand als jemand im Forum VorschlÃ¤ge fÃ¼r Mehrtagestouren im ThÃ¼ringer Wald oder Umland suchte. Ich hab natÃ¼rlich gleich die Kombination Eisenacher Haus-Weg(Ãbernachtung), RhÃ¶n-Rennsteig-Weg(Ãbernachtung Oberhof), Rennsteig(zurÃ¼ck zum Startort Eisenach) ins Spiel gebrachtâ¦und wenn man den Gedanken weiter spinnt, warum Ãbernachten? wird ne Nonstop-Tour draus.
Den Eisenacher Haus-Weg kenn ich ja, aber der RhÃ¶n-Rennsteig-Weg ist Neuland. Der Stand auch schon lÃ¤nger auf der To Do-List. Da gibts 3 Scharfrichter.
1. Der Aufstieg zur Hohen Geba
2. Der Aufstieg zum Dolmar
3. Der Aufstieg nach Oberhof
und Nummer 4 die schon gefahrenen Kilometerâ¦
Der RÃ¼ckweg Ã¼ber den Rennsteig ist dagen recht easy, auch wenn da nochmal ca. 800 hm anstehen.
Starten wollt ich eigentlich schon zu Himmelfahrt, aber irgendwie ist immer irgendwas dazwischen gekommen. Einmal wars das Wetter, dann Terminprobleme, mein Sohn geht nunmal vor..
Langsam lÃ¤uft mir die Zeit weg. Bei ner zu erwartenden Fahrzeit von 14-16 Stunden mÃ¼ssen die Tage noch recht lang sein..
Kurz entschlossen fÃ¤llt die Wahl auf den 9.Augustâ¦
4.00 klingelt der Wecker. FrÃ¼hstÃ¼cken, Rucksack packen, Kette nochmal Ã¶len. 20 nach 5 Uhr bin ich auf der Piste. Es nieselt leicht bei 18 Grad. Wenns nicht mehr wird ist alles gut. Bis zur hohen Sonne fahr ich im Dunkeln. Ist aber kein Problem, den Weg kenn ich im Schlaf und schwere Passagen gibts da nicht. Am Drachenstein ist es schon hell, also obendrÃ¼ber und die Abfahrt runtergebrettert. Hohe Sonne 36 Minuten, Touristenmodus. Im Renntrimm bin ich 15 Minuten scheller. Die Abfahrt runter zum Wilhelmsthaler See, um den See rum und Richtung Campingplatz am Altenberger See. Der Regen wird stÃ¤rker, aber der Boden ist trocken, der kann noch was vertragen. Alles schÃ¶n griffig..
Etterwinden, am Sportplatz vorbei, rein in den Waldâ¦ Das sind schon ein paar HÃ¶henmeterâ¦ Am Tibet-Center vorbei auf Asphalt nach MÃ¶hra. Ãbern Acker, wieder in den Wald, ne lange Abfahrt zum Zeppelinstein. Auf der Eisenacher Haus Tour traditionell unser FrÃ¼hstÃ¼cksstopp. Kurz vorher im Wald an der dicken Eiche passierts. Die selbe Stelle, an der sich vor 2 Jahren der Teppichreiniger geschmissen hat, wird auch mir zum VerhÃ¤ngnis. Ne leichte Rechtskurve, plÃ¶tzlich schmiert das Vorderrad weg. Hochgeschwindigkeitscrash. Ein dicker BluterguÃ am rechten Oberschenkel, SchÃ¼rfwunden an der HÃ¼fte und am Unterschenkel und der Ellenbogen suppt so, dass das Blut am Handgelenk runter lÃ¤uft. Und Schluchti darf sich auch Ã¼ber ne neue Kerbe am Oberrohr freuen. Soll hier meine Tour schon zu Ende sein? Ich fahr erstmal die paar Meter zum Zeppelinstein, Reperatur- und Futterstopp. Bremshebel neu justiert, ein Riegel rein. Die Verletzungen erweisen sich als nicht so schlimm, also weiterâ¦
Tiefenort, jetzt regnets richtig. Der Aufstieg zur Krayenburg. Ein heftiger Uphill-Trail. Mit Brennesseln zugekrautet. Rheuma kann ich jedenfalls nicht kriegenâ¦ Durch Merkers, am Sportplatz vorbei, ab jetzt gibts HÃ¶henmeter satt. Wieder ein heftiger Uphill auf den Salzkopf, aber gut fahrbar. Die folgende Supersteilabfahrt nach Dietlas. Der Forst hat alles zerfahren und Ã¼berall Ãsteâ¦Ich bin nach dem Sturz ganz vorsichtig und lullere langsam runter. Was ist das?? Die Ausfahrt des Trails mÃ¼ndet normalerweise in eine Forstautobahn, doch jetzt nicht. Beim Neuschottern haben die Idioten den Weg auf dem ich runter komme weg gebaggert. Hier ist es so steil, anhalten geht nicht, 2m Freifall und Schluchti hat noch ne Kerbe mehr am Oberrohr. Ein GlÃ¼ck, dass ich kein Carbon fahre, dann hÃ¤tte ich jetzt schon den dritten Rahmen gebraucht. Diese LenkereinschlÃ¤ge sind ein riesiges Problem. Mein nÃ¤chstes Bike hat definitiv Lenkeinschlagbegrenzer. Als McGyver-LÃ¶sung werd ich, nach grÃ¼ndlicher Inspektion, ein StÃ¼ck alten Mantel drauf kabelbindern..
Nach Dietlas gleich der nÃ¤chste MÃ¶rderanstieg. Der Uphill nach Martinroda.
Ich kurbels rauf. Oben dann erste echte FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ckspause. Ich ruf Schlieppi an. 8.30 Uhr. Schlieppi ist besorgt, in Nurde schÃ¼ttet es. Bei mir hats grad aufgehÃ¶rt. Ich glaub, der denkt jetzt isser total durchgeknalltâ¦Was stÃ¶rt mich fremdes Elend, bis jetzt lÃ¤ufts gut. In 3 Stunden bin ich am Eisenacher Haus.
Ein langer Schotterweg, die Abfahrt nach Willmanns, bei der sich Kato den Mantel ruiniert hat, auf der anderen Seite ein ekliger Wiesen-Uphill.
WolferbÃ¼tt, der letztes Jahr von KÃ¼hen zertrampelte Trail oberhalb von Otzbach, dieses Jahr total trocken.Der Sportplatz von Bremen und die folgende Trailabfahrt. Ganz unten muÃ ich absteigen, immer noch dornenverkrautet. Die Beschilderung ist Ã¼brigens 1A. Da hat sich im Vergleich zu letztem Jahr Einiges getan. Der RhÃ¶nklub hat ganze Arbeit geleistet. Nach Bremen der lange Schotteranstieg Richtung Hoher Stern. Selbst der Abzweig Richtung Lenders, bei dem man sich ganz leicht verfahren konnte, vorbildlich ausgeschildert. Der Arnsberg, hier haben wir mal Golo verpasst, der zu uns stoÃen wollte. An dem Picknickplatz am Waldrand zweite Rast. Ich hab ne olle Oma wach gemacht, die hier im Auto geschlafen hat. Wir kommen ins GesprÃ¤ch, ich erzÃ¤hl ihr wo ich herkomme und wo ich hin will. Wir quatschen Ã¼bers Wetter, Ã¼bers Schlafen im Freien, die Natur im Speziellen, die Orientierung.. Da kann ich sie beruhigen, ich hab ein Garmin. Das hÃ¤tte ich nicht sagen sollen, plÃ¶tzlich wird se hektisch und ist weg. Die bÃ¶sen elektronischen Strahlenâ¦ das war auch der Grund, weshalb se hier oben im Wald geschlafen hat.
Leute gibtsâ¦
Andenhausen, ich fahre original, dass heiÃt runter und den Feldweg, der vor zwei Jahren ein einziger Wasserfall war, wieder rauf bis zum Plattenweg, der noch steiler hoch zum Nabu-Turm und von da weiter bis zum Horbel fÃ¼hrt. Letztes Jahr war ab hier freie Jagd. Dieses Jahr jage ich nur die Zeit. Die Wiese, die sind wir zur BÃ¤rlauchtour gefahren, die lange Abfahrt nach Kaltenwestheim. Der 9 km lange Anstieg zum Ellenbogen. Diesmal fahre ich wieder original, rechts hoch, nicht wie letztes Jahr(das war auch der Grund weshalb ich mich damals Verfahren habe). Der finale Singletrail, ein bisserl schmierig, aber gut fahrbar, den darf ich gleich wieder runterbrettern. 11.48 Uhr bin ich oben, 86,9 km mit 1930 hm in 6 Stunden reiner Fahrzeit und ich fÃ¼hl mich richtig gutâ¦12.05 Uhr(nach 20 Minuten) hab ich ein Diesel am Halsâ¦



 Wildbraten mit KlÃ¶ssen, danach noch ein Diesel. Ich funke es Schlieppi durch, der mahnt ich soll nicht so lange sitzen, der Weg ist noch langâ¦
Mir gehts eigentlich auch nicht schnell genug, hÃ¤tte wahrscheinlich telefonisch vorbestellen sollen. 12.45 Uhr bin ich wieder auf der Piste, ab jetzt Neuland, dass heiÃt an jedem Abzweig orientieren wo es lang gehtâ¦
Erst runter und Ã¼ber die Felda, dann wieder rauf, ein Wirrwar von willkÃ¼rlichen Richtungswechseln, mal rechts rum, dann wieder linksâ¦
Aschenhausen, ein Modellflugplatz in vollem Betrieb und der Weg geht genau drÃ¼ber. Zwei Starts muss ich abwarten, bis ich passieren darf.
Der Aufstieg zur Geba Ã¼ber die selbe Strecke wie bei der Adventradstour.
Auf dem Gipfel sind die 100 km voll. Ich halt mich nicht lange auf und rausche gleich weiter runter Richtung Stepfertshausen. Ein Wiesentrail, der rauf unfahrbar ist. NÃ¤chste Woche ist hier das Bergzeitfahren, da wollt ich eigentlich mit machen, aber wenn ich das hier sehe nÃ¶,nÃ¶nÃ¶â¦
Die Sonne kommt raus. Jetzt wirds hÃ¤Ãlich und Schatten gibts auch nicht, Ã¼bern Acker geht die Fahrt nach Walldorf. Ich lande direkt vor der MÃ¤rchenhÃ¶hle. Die Schilder sind wech, ich irre orientierungslos durch Walldorf. Ich frag ein paar Einheimische nach dem RhÃ¶n-Rennsteig-Weg, den kennt hier keiner, ich werde angestarrt wie ein AuÃerirdischer. Ich versuchs mit Dolmar als Richtungsbezeichnung und schon gehtsâ¦ Ãber die Werra und in Falllinie den Berg auf der anderen Seite Ã¼ber einen Ã¼blen Plattenweg rauf. Volle Sonne und kein Schattenâ¦ Langsam wirds psychologisch. Der Plattenweg hÃ¶rt auf, aber flacher wirds nicht, dafÃ¼r bin ich jetzt im Wald. Das erste Mal, dass ich absteigen muss.
Ich schiebe 100 m, die Beine vertreten und andere Muskeln belasten. Die scheiÃ Sonne, heute morgen im Regen gings mir bedeutend besser.
Utendorf, da liegt der Dolmar, zum Greifen nah, Luftlinie vielleicht 1,5 km, aber der RR-Weg macht nen Bogen nach rechts und geht ewig bergab, die schÃ¶nen HÃ¶henmeter..Ich muss unbedingt die ArmlÃ¶cher sehen und dann darf ich alles wieder hochkeulen. An der Flugschule ist Schluss. Der Planet knallt voll rein, gefÃ¼hlte 60 Grad. Ab jetzt ist schieben angesagt. Das letzte StÃ¼ck Wiesentrail ist sowieso unfahrbar. Wenn ich frisch wÃ¤re, hÃ¤tte ichs versucht, aber ich hab mittlerweile 150 km auf der Uhr. Dieser blÃ¶de Kringel zu den ArmlÃ¶chern hat mich Ã¼ber ne Stunde und nen Haufen HÃ¶henmeter gekostet. Oben ist die Toilette mir. Wasser auf den SchÃ¤del und die Flaschen auffÃ¼llen. Mittlerweile sind 3 Liter Cola alle und mit der Zeit wirds auch eng. Es ist schon um Vier. Um Sechs wollt ich in Oberhof sein. Ich glaub, dass kann ich mir abschminken. Ab jetzt gibts Wasser mit Traubenzucker. Ein schÃ¶ner Trail runter vom Dolmar Richtung Christes, ohne den blÃ¶den Dolmar hÃ¤tte ich keine Viertelstunde von Utendorf bis hierher gebraucht. In Christes wieder ein Extrakringel 500m den Berg runter und dann wieder rauf. Verfahren, Scheiss Beschilderung. Die HÃ¶henmeter tun nicht so weh wie die Zeit, die ich damit verplempere. Der kleine Dolmar, die HÃ¶henmeter leppern sich..Viernau, ein wunderschÃ¶n gelegener Reitplatz und dann ne ewig lange Abfahrt zu nem FlÃ¼sschen Namens SchÃ¶nau. HÃ¶henmeter wollt ich eigentlich nicht mehr vernichten, Oberhof liegt oben.
Unten der nÃ¤chste Extrakringel. Rechts, statt links abgebogen. Zum GlÃ¼ck gleich bemerkt, aber 5 Minuten sind auch wieder im Arsch. Der Aufstieg zum PaÃberg, ein ewig langes, einsames BergaufstÃ¼ck. Kaum Hinweise auf den richtigen Weg. Bin mehrmals drauf und dran wieder zurÃ¼ckzufahren. Im letzten Moment steht dann doch irgendwo ein RR-Schild. Die Schiebepassagen hÃ¤ufen sich. Benshausen, wieder verfahren, eins zu frÃ¼h rechts abgebogen und fast unten in Benshausen gelandet. Das erste Mal, dass ich die Karte zÃ¼cke. Die ganzen HÃ¶mes wieder zurÃ¼ck, 10 Minuten Extra-Time. Jetzt tut auch jeder HÃ¶henmeter wehâ¦Der Aufstieg zum Ruppberg. Liegt eigentlich gar nicht auf dem RR-Weg. Irgendwo bin ich mal falsch abgebogen. Dieses ewige Verfahren nervt langsam. Je nÃ¤her man Oberhof kommt umso schlechter wird die Ausschilderung. Auf dem Braukopf bimmelt das Telefon, Schlieppi ist dran, der scheint sich richtig Sorgen zu machen. Mittlerweile ist es 18.25 Uhr. Ne halbe Stunde Ã¼ber Zeitplan und noch 9 km bis Oberhof. Am Parkplatz HundsrÃ¼ck bin ich wieder richtig. Der gebrannte Stein, diesmal fahre ich unten rum. Der Veilchenbrunnen kommt im richtigen Moment. Meine Flaschen waren leer. SpÃ¤testens an der Baude zum Grenzadler hÃ¤tte ich auffÃ¼llen mÃ¼ssen. Stein 16, endlich das erlÃ¶sende R in Sicht. 185 km und 3500 hm. 19.30 Uhr. Das wird nichts mehr mit meinem Zeitplan. Da wird wohl die Stirnlampe zum Einsatz kommen mÃ¼ssen.
Auf alle FÃ¤lle weiÃ ich jetzt, dass ich es schaffe, egal wie lang es dauert.
Endlich wirds schneller, wenn ich nur sitzen kÃ¶nnte.. Mein Arsch kann schon seit dem Dolmar jedem brÃ¼nstigen PavianmÃ¤nnchen Paroli bieten.
Die Schmalkalder Loibe, der hÃ¶chste Punkt der SperrhÃ¼gel, wieder ne Schiebepassage. Danach rollts endlich mal und ich kann Kilometer fressen, aber die Sonne steht schon verdammt tief. Neue Ausspanne, Verpflegungsstopp, danach Schiebepassage bis zur Abfahrt zur Ebertswiese. Im Wald ist es schon recht finster. In den HÃ¼tten rechts und links haben die Wanderer es sich schon gemÃ¼tlich gemacht. Bei einem knistert das Feuer und ne Rotweinflasche steht auch schon bereit..Ich muss weiter, auch die zwei MÃ¤dels kÃ¶nnen mich nicht zum Anhalten zwingenâ¦ Heuberghaus, hier ist alles beleuchtet, bis zur Tanzbuche auf Asphalt hoch, dann ist es Zeit fÃ¼r die Stirnlampe. Die Geschwindigkeit sinkt rapide. Der GroÃe Inselsberg, kurz vor Zehn. Ich schiebe von unten bis oben..Das kostet Zeit.. Endlich bin ich oben. Nochmal Futterstopp. Die Abfahrt ist eine einzige Eierei, aber Sicherheit geht vor, wenn mir hier jetzt was passiertâ¦Bis zur Glasbach fahr ich noch, dann nehm ich die Abfahrt Ã¼ber die Strasse nach Ruhla..
An der BrotterÃ¶der HÃ¼tte sind die 200 km voll und bei 208,1 km steigt mein Garmin aus. 



 Das das so lange gehalten hatâ¦15 km fehlen noch. WÃ¤r ich auf dem Rennsteig geblieben wÃ¤ren noch ca. 100-150 hm dazugekommen. Um 23.30 Uhr hab ichs geschafft. FÃ¼r ein 24-Stunden Rennen reichts, aber fÃ¼r die 209 km vom Salzkammergut bin ich noch zu langsam. Beim nÃ¤chsten Mal versuch ichs im Renntrimm, jetzt kenn ich ja den Wegâ¦


by Physioterrorist


Noch mehr Berichte gibts Ã¼brigens da..
http://fahrradfuchs.com/cgi-bin/weblog_basic/index.php


----------



## Physioterrorist (11. August 2009)

*Hier mal ein kleiner Veranstaltungtstip für alle Rhönis**. Am 30.8. findet eine 3 Länder-Sternfahrt mit Start und Ziel in Kaltenlengsfeld statt 
**Auszug aus der HP der Rhön-Brise:
**
Aktuelle Veranstaltungen:*

*Drei-Länder-Sternfahrt in der Rhön mit dem Mountain-Bike.*

*Datum:* Sonntag, 30. August 2009

*Start und Ziel* ist die Ski- und Wanderhütte "Rhön-Brise" Kaltenlengsfeld mit anschließendem gemütlichen Beisammensein, Lagerfeuer, Bierverkostung.

Es gibt drei Touren, mit drei Schwierigkeitsgraden.

*Tour 1 - Thüringentour*, die Leichte, ca. 30 km durchs Feldatal, auf Rad- und Feldwegen, geführt von Winni.

*Tour 2 - Hessentour*, sportlich orientiert, ca. 50 km, Tour wird geführt von Karl-Heinz, ca. 50 km durchs Gelände für trainierte Fahrer.

*Tour 3 - Bayerntour*, für Ausdauerfahrer zum Heidelstein, ca. 70 km, geführt von Heiko. Diese Tour beginnt in Kaltennordheim am Geschäft Fahrrad-Fuchs, in der August-Bebel-Straße, endet aber auch an der "Rhön-Brise".

Die *Teilnahme ist kostenlos*, aber jeder fährt eigenverantwortlich und sollte an entsprechende Kleidung, Getränk, Flickzeug, 1. Hilfe-Päckchen denken.

*Start ist jeweils 9.00 Uhr.*

Übernachtung in der Ski- und Wanderhütte "Rhön-Brise" ist möglich, *rechtzeitige Reservierung ist erwünscht*.

Bei offenen Fragen, Mail oder telefonisch an die "Rhön-Brise": 03 69 66 / 8 38 20, [email protected]

Anmeldung für die jeweilige Tour ist auch erwünscht, aber nicht Bedingung.


wer noch mehr Infos braucht,
http://www.thueringen.info/index.php?id=5530


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (11. August 2009)

Rhön da kommen erinnerungen hoch. Klasse Leistung die du gezeigt hast.
Hut bzw Helm ab. Und was die 209Km von der Trophy anbelangt kann man das nicht vergleichen. Denn wenn du die ganzen kurzen Stopps  die du auf einer Tour immer wieder hast, besonders wenn es in Neuland geht, aus der Fahrzeit rausrechnest wirst du sehen das die Zeit locker gereicht hätte. 
Und weil du Garmin erwähnt hast. Hast du ewentuel einen Track, besonders vom Röhnischen Teil deiner Tour. So zum abschnittweisen Nachfahren. Und wie gesagt Super Leistung
Also bis dann 
Kasebi


----------



## Physioterrorist (11. August 2009)

Joo, hab alles aufgezeichnet. Muss es aber erst bearbeiten. Bin zur Zeit ein bisschen im Bearbeitungsstau. Hab noch 2 Berichte von den 24 h Rennsteig nonstop und dem EBM in der Warteschlange. Wenn du also keinen Zeitdruck hast, läßt sich das machen, aber der EH-Weg ist mittlerweile, im Gegensatz zu letztem Jahr, ganz gut ausgeschildert. Es geht also auch nach Schildern...

Ach ja, am 23.8. fahren wir die Eisenacher Haus Tour nochmal. Start Eisenach 8.00 Uhr. Für den Rücktransport müsstest du allerdings selbst sorgen...


----------



## Brandy man (11. August 2009)

Einen wunderschönen.....

Hab mir deinen Tour-Bericht durchgelesen,und muss sagen ,,respect,,.
Is für mich zu heavy,aber wer so viel Leistung bringt,muss auch mal gelobt werden.


----------



## Physioterrorist (13. August 2009)

@Brandy
Hallo zurück, hab ein Jahr in Craula sagen wir mal "gewohnt". Bin von da öfters mit dem Bike durchs lange Tal zur Arbeit nach Eisenach. Der Hainich ist ganz hübsch, aber mehr was für zu Fuß. Zuviel Forstautobahn..


----------



## Brandy man (13. August 2009)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Zuviel Forstautobahn..


 
Servus.
 Da muss ich Dir bis jetzt leider beipflichten.Ich fahre erst seit diesen Jahr *Mountain-Bike und Habe im Hainich fast nur Waldautobahn gesehen,ich hab da aber immer noch Hoffnung,das ich den einen oder anderen Trail noch finde.Mir fehlt leider Konti.und Zeit um in einen kurzen Zeitraum"tolle Trails" zu finden,aber ich bleib auf jeden fall dabei.

*letztes mal mit 18 J.


----------



## Kasebi (14. August 2009)

Hallo Physioterrorist 
Ich mach jetzt mal einen auf "Off Topic". Aber es ist ja "Dein" Fred.
Danke noch mal für das Foto. Das ist der "Matsch"(siehe Jenafred). Der lag nach der ersten Runde(70Km) auf Platz 10 als es ihm das Schaltwerk zerlegt hat und er somit unfreiwillig ausgeschieden ist. Schade. Aber an dich hab ich zu Seiffen noch mal ne Frage. Wenn man deinen Beicht im Berliner Marathonfred ließt scheinst du mit der Hitze überhaupt kein Problem gehabt zu haben. Mich dagegen haben Krämpfe geplagt wie noch nie.Wie bereitets du dich auf solch ein Wetter vor. Kann man das überhaupt? Da lag mir das wetter in Bad Goisern deutlich mehr. Regen und Kälte, immer her damit. 
So jetzt genug Off Topic. Hoffentlich bald hier wieder Berichte aus der Röhn. Vor allem die Ecke um Hilders-Ober und Unterweid-Frankenheim interessiert mich, denn da kenn ich mich ein bisschen aus.
Also bis dann
Gruß
Kasebi


----------



## Physioterrorist (14. August 2009)

@Kasebi
Hier gibts nichts, was Off Topic ist..
Ich weiß jetzt allerdings nicht, welchen Bericht du gelesen hast, der EBM-Bericht von mir ist jedenfalls noch in der Warteschleife. Teil I wird aber wahrscheinlich heute noch online gehen. Und mein Umgang mit der Hitze... lies den Bericht.
Mit Schlamm und Kälte scheine ich deutlich besser klar zu kommen. Im Salzkammergut ist es jedenfalls super gelaufen. Bin ja dann am nächsten Tag noch den Kuppenritt gefahren(noch mehr Wasser und Schlamm). Wenn du die beiden Berichte noch nicht gelesen hast...

Salzkammergut-Bericht
http://fahrradfuchs.com/cgi-bin/weblog_basic/index.php?p=1001

Kuppenritt-Bericht
http://fahrradfuchs.com/cgi-bin/weblog_basic/index.php?p=1095

Da ist übrigens meine eigentliche Spielwiese....


----------



## Kasebi (14. August 2009)

So'n Mist. Das hat man nun davon wenn man nicht nochmal genau hinschaut. Da kann es halt zu Verwechslungen kommen. Sorry. Der Bericht den ich meinte war von PiratPilot und du hast nur kurz drauf geantwortet. Zumindest beim Wetter scheinen wir die selben "Vorlieben" zu haben. vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal. In Goisern oder Seiffen. Oder irgentwo im Gelände. Sicher uns trennen leistungsmäßig Welten. Und wenn ich auch nur hinterherfahre, es macht noch immer Spaß dabei zu sein. Und so lange das so ist werde ich Marathon fahren.
Deine Berichte werde ich mir heute abend durchlesen.
Also bis dann 
Kasebi


----------



## Physioterrorist (15. August 2009)

@Kasebi
hab noch  ein paar Bilder von Rad'n Roll ern gefunden...























Spektakuläre Bilder Vom Wurzeltrail gibts übrigens da.
Rad'n Roll ist auch vertreten..

http://www.bildercache.de/galerie/11648


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (20. August 2009)

Ist hier eigentlich schon mal jemand Arnstadt mitgefahren? Spiele mit dem Gedanken, dort teilzunehmen. Würde terminlich prima in die Vorbereitung für Saalbach passen..


----------



## Physioterrorist (29. August 2009)

@Kasebi
Hier kannst du ein paar kostenlose GPS-Tracks aus der Rhön finden.
Die 90km-Strecke vom Kuppenritt ist auch dabei..
...der Eisenacher-Haus-Weg ist übrigens noch in Arbeit...
http://www.rhoenline.de/rhoentouren+M5e34df5a01a.html


----------



## Physioterrorist (9. Oktober 2009)

Wenns Wetter stimmt werden wir am WE die Horizontale in Jena in Angriff nehmen. Ich weiß, ich weiß, wir werden "schieben"...

Für Interessenten gibt's hier mehr Infos
http://www.horizontale-jena.de


----------



## Physioterrorist (20. Oktober 2009)

*Jenaer Horizontale*

 Die Jenaer Horizontale stand schon länger auf meiner to do list. Im Forum wird immer über das Jenaer Bike-Revier geschwärmt, also wollte ich mich mal mit eigenen Augen davon überzeugen, ob da was Wahres dran ist Kurz entschlossen Crusher in Erfurt angebimmelt und Sonntag saßen wir schon im Zug Richtung Jena.
Infos zur Horizontale hatte ich mal beim Surfen hier entdeckt. www.horizontale-jena.de Das sah alles sehr vielversprechend aus. GPX und Kartenmaterial kann dort auch herunter geladen werden, ist aber wirklich nicht nötig. Der Weg ist durchgängig super mit weiß-rot-weiß markiert und ausgeschildert. Die GPX-Daten haben wir eigentlich nie wirklich gebraucht






Die Kartendaten stammen von OpenStreetMap. Lizenz: Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 2.0.  

Die Horizontale ist ein Rundwanderweg über 100 km um Jena herum. Start war 9.42 Uhr ab Bahnhof Jena(West). Da wir nicht wussten, ob wir die gesamte Strecke schaffen, haben wir den Einstieg so gelegt, dass wir das Sahneschnittchen, den Abschnitt zwischen Lobdeburg und Fuchsturm, auf jeden Fall dabei und als Höhepunkt zum Schluss haben. Los gings also an der Papiermühle im Langetal in südlicher Richtung. Zunächst ein sportlicher Anstieg bis unterhalb des Bismarck-Turms. Dabei zeigt sich schon eine der Schwierigkeiten, die uns heute noch häufiger zu schaffen machen werden. Durch den Regen der noch bis gegen 11.00 Uhr anhalten wird und das viele Laub sind der Untergrund und die vielen Wurzeln ziemlich schmierig und tricky. Ein Trail führt uns um den Berg herum über Kahles Höhe zum Ernst-Haeckel-Stein. 






 Das hat ja schon mal ganz vielversprechend angefangen..
Wir machen einen Foto-Stopp und genießen die tolle Aussicht.
















Da gehts dann runter Richtung Ammerbach

Danach ne heftige, felsige Abfahrt mit Stufen, Quer- und Längsrinnen, die es in sich hat. Nach einer 160 Grad-Kurve gehts runter nach Ammerbach. Von dort schlängelt sich ein schmaler Trail am Waldrand entlang bis kurz vor Nennsdorf, der dann in einen ziemlich steilen, wurzeligen Uphill über geht. Wenns trocken ist eventuell fahrbar, aber heute ist nach einer der vielen Wurzeln Schluss. Wow. Ein kurzer Fußmarsch, übrigens nicht der Letzte für heuteAus dem Wald raus über die Felder bei heftigem Gegenwind. Und schon sind wir am Cospother Funkturm. Vom Haeckel-Stein sah das eben noch ziemlich weit weg aus. Durchs Leutratal über Wurzelwege Richtung Pösen, dann unmittelbar an der Autobahn entlang bis zum Autobahn-Parkplatz






unter der Autobahn durch und an der Leutra entlang bis nach Maua. Zwischendurch noch ein Foto-Stopp von der Tunnelbaustelle auf der anderen Talseite. 






Tunnelbaustelle






 Im Leutratal

  Für ne normale Tour wäre das bisher schon Wahnsinn gewesen, aber was ab jetzt folgt ist einfach superaffengeil. Wenn man weiß, was noch kommt, darf das Leutratal getrost weggelassen werden und man fährt vom Funkturm gleich runter nach Maua. Auf der anderen Seite der Saale beginnt sofort ein rund 2 km langer, teilweise nur reifenbreiter, mit kurzen, heftigen und wurzeldurchsetzten Anstiegen gespickter Trail entlang der Saale. Ein kurzes Verbindungsstück übers Feld und der Trail beginnt von Neuem. Durch einen kleinen Weiler und ne Gartenanlage mit nachfolgendem knackigen Downhill an einem Hohlweg entlang runter zur Roda.






  Durch Zöllnitz bis zur Autobahn ne kleine Verschnaufpause. Auf dem Radweg begegnen wir dem einzigen Radfahrer für heute. Überhaupt sind wir heute ziemlich einsam unterwegs. außer 2-3 Joggern, nem Pärchen mit nem Hund am Cospother Funkturm und einem Traktor-Fahrer im Leutra-Tal ist uns bisher noch keiner begegnet. Häufig befahren scheint der Weg auch nicht zu sein. Ganz selten mal ne Reifenspur. Hinter der Autobahn zieht sich der Trail teils ruppig, teils wurzeldurchsetzt, immer bergauf bis zur Ilmnitzer Dorfstrasse. Noch 10 km bis zu unserem nächsten Zwischenziel, der Lobdeburg. Ab jetzt durchgehend bis zum Fuchsturm superhammermegadauer-TrailsNach ner ewigen Fahrerei das nächste Schild mit dem Hinweis noch 7,5 km bis zur Lobdeburg.. Crusher kriegt gar keinen Ton mehr raus. Mir hats auch die Sprache verschlagen. Einfach nur geil oder Wahnsinn sind die einzigen Bemerkungen, zu denen Crusher noch in der Lage ist. Übrigens hab ich auf der gesamten Strecke nirgendswo ein Verbotsschild für Fahrradfahrer gesehen..Endlich die Lobdeburg. Raucherpause für Chrusher, Gel und Riegelchen für michHier sehen wir auch ein paar Wanderer, die aber alle runter wollen. Ein kurzes Schiebestück und der Wahnsinn geht weiter 
















  Teilweise ist der Trail nur Lenker-breit. Links der Abgrund und rechts die Felswand, man muss sich so konzentrieren, dass man gar keine Zeit hat, diese unglaublichen Aussichten auf Jena zu genießen 











  Endlich sind wir rum um den ersten Berg und landen am Fürstenbrunnen. Endlich was zu trinkenFränkelsgrund, DiebeskrippeVom Steinkreuz gehts dann über die Zufahrtsstraße zum Fuchsturm. Wir gönnen uns ein Diesel und ein paar Wiener und beschließen hier abzubrechen und über Ziegenhain zurück zum Bahnhof zu fahren. Der Fußweg hier runter ist so steil, ich glaub nur freier Fall ist schneller. 15 min später stehn wir am Bahnsteig. Viel reden können wir nicht. Wir sind beide noch überwältigt. Ich glaub Crusher fährt die Strecke auch noch mal in Gedanken ab.
Wir werden auf jeden Fall wieder kommen, uns fehlt ja auch noch die nördliche Schleife über Wogau, Kunitz und Napoleonstein bis zur Papiermühle im Langetal. Wenn man dann unterwegs noch die ganzen Wege und Trails sieht, die rechts und links abgehenJena ist einfach ein geiler Bike-Spot, der unsere Erwartungen bei Weitem übertroffen hat.


 by Physioterrorist


----------



## Kasebi (20. Oktober 2009)

Schöner Bericht. Es ist immer wieder faszinierend zu lesen das die Hori nur Ah!!! und Oh!!! Erlebnisse produziert. Wobei ich gestehen muß das ich sie andersrum lieber fahre. Und den Rest solltet ihr euch auch noch mal antun. Vielleicht sogar mit Erweiterung zu den Dornburger Schlösser und den Tautenburger Wald dazu den Jenzig und schon haste die nächste Supertour
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Physioterrorist (20. Oktober 2009)

Am letzten Oktober-WE oder dem ersten November-WE, je nach Wetterlage, werden wir den Rest, von Papiermühle Richtung Norden bis Lobdeburg oder weiter bis Maua fahren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sledge (20. Oktober 2009)

Der Grund, dass du keine Bikeverbotsschilder gesehen hast, ist das die gesamte Horizontale für Fahrräder gesperrt ist.
Sehr schade, ich bin sie selber gern gefahren und werde es auch weiterhin tun 

http://www.adfc-jena.de/kreisverband/jena_fuer_radler/jena.html


----------



## Physioterrorist (20. Oktober 2009)

Hab ja schon früher die Diskussionen wegen des Radfahrverbotes auf der Horizontale verfolgt. Aber  Fremden ist dieses Verbot wirklich nicht ersichtlich. Außerdem waren unsere Begegnungen mit Wanderern total entspannt. Beide Seiten haben sich ein bisschen schmal gemacht, noch ein freundliches Danke auf den Weg und schon ging's...


----------



## Sledge (21. Oktober 2009)

Mir ging es ebenso und ich hatte keinerlei Probleme mit Wanderern. Wobei ich eher denke, dass die Horizontale wegen Unfallgefahr gesperrt wurde.


----------



## Kasebi (21. Oktober 2009)

Die obere ist auch nicht zu verachten. Sie hat zu dem den Vorteil das man dort kaum Wanderer trifft. Und das sogar an warmen und sonnigen  Wochenenden. Denn an solchen sollte man die mittlere doch meiden.
Also bis dann 
Kasebi


----------



## Physioterrorist (21. Oktober 2009)

Wir werden sicher öfter in Jena fahren. Dann ist irgendwann auch die obere Horizontale dran, jetzt fehlt uns aber noch die nördliche Schleife von der Papiermühle bis zum Fuchsturm. Die hat vorerst Priorität.


----------



## Physioterrorist (14. November 2009)

Morgen ist es soweit, die nördliche Runde der Jenaer Horizontale, beginnend bei der Papiermühle bis zur Lobdeburg, steht auf dem Plan. 
Wir werden gegen 9.30 starten. Vielleicht sieht man sich unterwegs. Bericht folgt...


----------



## Physioterrorist (22. November 2009)

*Eisenacher Trail-Schaukel*


Eigentlich sollte dieses Wochenende (7./8.11.) der zweite Teil der Jenaer Horizontale unter die Stollenreifen genommen werden. Aber Sonntag konnte ich dank freundlicher UnterstÃ¼tzung meiner Ex nicht und Crusher war Samstag schon verplant. Also Terminverschiebung. Was tun? Samstag hatte ich Zeit fÃ¼r ne Eisenacher Runde, aber allein wollte ich nicht fahren. Also Rundruf in der Eisenacher Bike Community und siehe da, Sebastian hatte Lust und Zeit.
Und so sollte es sein.
Mein Plan:
Start: Bahnhof
Dauer: 3-4 Stunden (evtl.13-17 Uhr)
geplanter Streckenverlauf:
Bahnhof-Burschenschaftsdenkmal-Mosbacher Linde-Drachenstein-Mariental-Herzogseiche-Johannistal-Metilstein-Wartburg-SÃ¤ngerwiese-Hohe Sonne-Wilhelmsthal-Hirschstein-Drachenstein-Johannistal-Burschenschaftsdenkmal-Bahnhof
 (natÃ¼rlich gehts nicht Ã¼ber die breiten Wege, sondern Ã¼ber die Schmalen daneben!!)
 LÃ¤nge: je nachdem, wieviel davon gefahren wird 30-50 km
hm : 1000+
 Das ist ne ganz hÃ¼bsche Runde mit sehr hohem Trailanteil (ca.80 %)und tollen Ausblicken auf Burg, Stadt und Umgebung.
 Am Ende waren es dann 39 km mit 1400 hm nachdem wir uns ziemlich exakt an die vorgeplante Strecke gehalten hatten. Allerdings war die Zeit etwas knapp bemessen. Beim nÃ¤chsten Mal mÃ¼ssen wir frÃ¼her starten, die letzte halbe Stunde war von den LichtverhÃ¤ltnissen her doch recht grenzwertig, dann muss man auch nicht so hetzen und kann noch einen Verpflegungsstopp auf dem Markt, der SÃ¤ngerwiese oder der Hohen Sonne einlegen.
 Los gings also 13.00 Uhr am Bahnhof. Sebastian ist pÃ¼nktlich und schon sind wir im ersten Trail. Gleich hinter dem Waldorf-Kindergarten gehts links rein. Ein ganz hÃ¼bscher Uphill-Trail unterhalb des Galgenberges, der sich am Rande des Stadtparks bis hoch zur BornstraÃe zieht. Ãber die Kastanienallee zum Burschenschaftsdenkmal und schon stehn 100 hm auf der Uhr. Kalt sind wir nicht mehr, Die Steigung war fÃ¼r den Anfang doch ganz ordentlichâ¦ Ãber die Bornemann-Promenade Richtung Mosbacher Linde. Von da gehts Ã¼ber die WeinstraÃe zum Drachenstein, dem mit 471 m hÃ¶chsten Punkt der Eisenacher Umgebung. 






Von hier oben hat man einen herrlichen Blick Richtung Osten auf die HÃ¶rselberge, den Meisenstein, den Inselsberg und den Alexanderturm. Von hier gehen 3 Lines bergab, 2 davon fahren wir heute. Die Erste ist gleich eine der Highlights der Tour, die Abfahrt Ã¼ber die WolfslÃ¶cher in die Landgrafenschlucht. Los gehts Richtung Hohe Sonne mit ner schnellen Abfahrt Ã¼ber die WeinstraÃe in die WolfslÃ¶cher. Das viele Laub macht die Sache heute ein wenig tricky. Man kann die Linie nicht richtig sehen und unter dem feuchten Laub verstecken sich oft Ãste, Wurzeln oder Steine. Unten in der Schlucht zieht sich der Trail mal rechts, mal links teilweise ziemlich schmal und ausgesetzt an der Klamm entlang. 
















Definitiv nichts fÃ¼r Leute, die nicht schwindelfrei sind. Zwischendrin ne Bergauftragepassage Ã¼ber eine Holztreppe. Nach der zweiten Treppe gehtâs dann fluffig ohne grÃ¶Ãere Hindernisse weiter und am Parkplatz an der Drachenschlucht spuckt uns der Trail dann mit nem breiten Grinsen auf den Backen aus. Wow.
Aber lange Ausruhen kÃ¶nnen wir nicht. 200m auf der Wichmann-Promenade Richtung Prinzenteich, dann rechts weg und schon gehtâs wieder Ã¼ber den Dornheckenweg stramm bergauf. Ne einfache Runde ist das nicht. Die Trails sind alle mit ordentlich HÃ¶henmetern erkauft und flache Passagen sind ehr selten. Entweder Steil rauf oder runter, was dazwischen gibt es nicht. Am Ende der Rampe in einer Linkskurve geht es sofort links ne 2m BÃ¶schung hoch an einer zerfallenen Bank vorbei in den nÃ¤chsten Hammer-Trail. 






Hier beginnt der Weg zum Breitengescheid. ZunÃ¤chst schlÃ¤ngelt sich der Pfad leicht bergauf bis zum Rudolfstein, einer ehemaligen Burgstelle aus der Zeit der Erbfolgekriege um 1259. 






 Der Trail geht rechts weg und wird wieder schmal und ausgesetzt. 






Ein kurzer Uphill und wieder links in den Trail. Oben kÃ¶nnen wir einen phantastischen Blick auf die Wartburg, die Eisenacher Burg und das Mariental tief unter uns genieÃen. 
















Weiter gehtâs immer an der Kante lang bis zum Falkheim, Eisenach hat uns wieder.
Ne unbefestigte StraÃe runter und gleich wieder rechts in einen Hohlweg. Der Hohlweg spuckt uns auf der SpeÃardtstraÃe aus. Ãber die ZiegerstraÃe bis zur KapellenstraÃe rechts rum bis zum Ende und dort rechts hoch. Der nÃ¤chste Uphill. ZunÃ¤chst auf Asphalt recht gemÃ¤chlich bergauf, dann im Wald immer steiler werdend. Ein richtig schÃ¶nes, einsames Felsental zwischen Ludwigsklamm und Breitengescheid. Die Wildschweine haben hier ganze Arbeit geleistet, dazu Ã¼berall Ãste. Das macht den Anstieg nicht leichter. Ich hab MÃ¼he auf dem Bike zu bleiben. Sebastian hat auch schon ne ziemlich rote Birne. Immer wieder rutscht das Rad durch. Endlich oben , auf der HÃ¤lfte zwischen Breitengescheid und Herzogseiche ,geht es nach links Richtung Herzogseiche bis zum Abzweig zur Ludwigsklamm und dem 7-TÃ¤ler-Trail. Ein Moment zum Verschnaufen. Dem 7-TÃ¤ler-Trail folgen wir bis zum Beginn des unteren Abschnittes des Downhills, dem wir links einbiegend folgen. Zwei SprÃ¼nge Ã¼ber querliegende BÃ¤ume, die aber umfahren werden kÃ¶nnen. Danach ein felsiges SteilstÃ¼ck mit ner fiesen , tiefen Spurrille. Normalerweise fahrbar, heute steig ich jedoch durch das viele Laub und herabgefallene Ãste Ã¼ber den Lenker ab. Shit Happens, aber zum GlÃ¼ck nix passiert. Der Rest ist recht schnell und gut zu fahren und am Spielplatz im Johannistal gehtâs Ã¼ber die StraÃe auf die Promenade und Richtung Stadt. Wieder ein kleiner Moment zum Verschnaufen bevor es den FuÃweg zur Wartburg am Reuter-Wagner-Museum bis zur Eselsstation hoch geht. . Oben gehtâs gleich wieder rechts am mit einem HolzgelÃ¤nder abgesperrten Bereich ne breite Schneise runter. Anfangs gar nicht als Weg zu erkennen wirds nach 40-50 hm bergab ein feiner Trail, der sich an den Felsen entlang leicht bergauf um den Metilstein herum windet. Nach der Querung eines Hohlweges ein kleines SchiebestÃ¼ck, 











erst bergab durch eine Schlucht, dann auf der anderen Seite steil bergauf durch ne 60 cm schmale Felsspalte. Breite Lenker haben es hier schwer. Kurzes Verschnaufen, bevor es den Weg kerzengerade bis zum ehemaligen Licht- und Luftbad und da am alten Bretterzaun hoch bis zum jetzt leerstehenden ehemaligen Ferienobjekt Roesesches HÃ¶lzchen geht. Auf dem alten Plattenweg Richtung Wartburg und dann rechts rum auf den Gipfel des Metilstein. Das waren wieder ordentlich HÃ¶henmeter. Auf dem Felsen hat man eine grandiose Postkartensicht auf die Wartburg. Wir stopfen erst einmal ein paar Kohlenhydrate in uns rein und genieÃen die schÃ¶ne Aussicht. Von hier gehn mehrere Linien unterschiedlicher Schwierigkeitsstufen talwÃ¤rts. Wir nehmen die in westlicher Richtung, biegen auf den Rundwanderweg ,vorbei an MÃ¶nch und Nonne, Richtung Roesesches HÃ¶lzchen ein, zweigen links ab und donnern runter bis oberhalb der kleinen Neustadt. Dort queren wir den Felshang und werden direkt auf dem alten Friedhofsvorplatz ausgespuckt. Ein richtig schÃ¶ner, schneller Trail, der quasi mitten in der Stadt endet und zu nem Feierabendbier auf dem Markt einlÃ¤dt. Wir haben dazu aber heute keine Zeit. Wir Ã¼berqueren den Platz und strampeln Ã¼ber den Steinweg die ganzen schÃ¶nen HÃ¶henmeter wieder rauf bis zur Eselsstation. Hier ist aber noch nicht Schluss. Der finale Anstieg bis zur ZugbrÃ¼cke der Burg Ã¼ber den FuÃweg wartet noch. Hier gibtâs naturgemÃ¤Ã ne Menge Touris. An der Schanze gÃ¶nnen wir uns ne kleine Verschnaufpause und einen Blick Ã¼ber die Stadt. Unter der ZugbrÃ¼cke durch die Serpentinen runter bis zum Abzweig. Rechts die Treppen hoch und nach 60m rechts nem Abhang hoch und auf der anderen Seite in einen Hohlweg bergab. Nach 150m beginnt rechts ein schmaler, anfangs kaum sichtbarer Weg, der sich an den Felsen unterhalb der Burg entlang schlÃ¤ngelt. Die Wartburg-Stiftung ist zur Zeit dabei, die alten verfallenen Wege in unmittelbarer nÃ¤he der Burg wieder herzurichten. Das hier ist einer davon.
Am Abwassersammler der Burg landen wir auf dem Weg zur SÃ¤ngerwiese und folgen bis zum hÃ¶chsten Punkt des Weges an der Eisenacher Burg. Das letzte StÃ¼ck Ã¼ber ne Felspassage mÃ¼ssen wir schieben, bei trockenem Wetter fahrbar, aber heute zu glitschig. Wenn das Hinterrad einmal durchdreht ist Feierabend. Hier oben gehtâs links an der Bank vorbei zum nÃ¤chsten Highlight. Der Trail fÃ¼hrt zunÃ¤chst an der Felskante entlang, um dann ziemlich steil durch 2 Felsformationen abzufallen. Durch die Blidenstatt der Eisenacher Burg weiter bergab. Dann fluffig und ausgesetzt an der Felskante oberhalb des Marientals, an Waidmanns-Ruh vorbei 












zur SÃ¤ngerbank und dort Richtung Sophienaue bis zum ersten Haus und dann rechts weg an den Felsen entlang bis runter zum Bach und vor bis zum Eingang der Drachenschlucht. Genial. Zeit zum Ausruhen bleibt aber nicht. Ãber die StraÃe und dort oberhalb der StraÃe hoch zur Hohen Sonne. 





















Der erste Teil ist ziemlich steil, felsig und mit Natur- und Holzstufen durchsetzt, aber fahrbar.Danach zieht sich der Weg mit angenehmer Steigung immer neben der StraÃe weiter hoch, quert einmal die StraÃe und schon sind wir oben und haben 200 hm mehr auf der Uhr. Um vier. Wir machen einen GetrÃ¤nkestopp. Viertel 5 fahren wir weiter. Jetzt mÃ¼ssen wir uns beeilen, um 5 ist es dunkel. Der nÃ¤chste Trail steht an. Diesmal runter zur Hochwaldgrotte. Der Vorletzte des Tages. Zuerst Ã¼ber die StraÃe, dann direkt an der StraÃe entlang bis zur ersten leichten Rechtskurve.






Dort links weg, kaum sichtbar, fÃ¼hrt der Trail relativ gerade durch den Hochwald bis zu einer Senke, die ein bisschen Mut erfordert. Unvermittelt geht es steil, leicht talwÃ¤rts hÃ¤ngend und wurzeldurchsetzt, auf der einen Seite runter und auf der Anderen wieder rauf. Wer hier bremst landet im Wald. Am Abzweig rechts den Felsenpfad runter. Die folgende Serpentine wird verweigert. 






Die hab ich bis jetzt leider noch nicht geschafft, aber ich arbeite dran. Danach gehtâs schnell mitten in die Hochwaldgrotte, 






 ein StÃ¼ck bergauf und Ã¼ber die HolzbrÃ¼cke. 






Danach das nÃ¤chste technische  SahnestÃ¼ckchen. Ne alte in den Fels gehauene Steintreppe mit drei 90 Grad Richtungswechseln. 











Einmal hab ichs schon geschafft, aber heute nicht. Nach der ersten Kurve Einschlag im Fels, Shit, drei Schrammen mehr,macht aber nix, beim nÃ¤chsten Mal probier ichs wieder. Danach gehtâs schnell und fluffig bergab. Noch ne HolzbrÃ¼cke und wir sind unten. Auf der anderen Seite die ganzen HÃ¶henmeter wieder rauf bis zum Rennsteig am Hirschstein und weite rÃ¼ber die WeinstraÃe zum Drachenstein. Hier beginnt der fÃ¼r heute letzte Trail. FÃ¼r mich der Lieblingstrail, den ich eigentlich immer dabei habe. Los gehtâs in Richtung Mosbacher Linde bis zur SchutzhÃ¼tte an der WeinstraÃe, 100 m die WeinstraÃe runter, dann nach links auf den Trail, der sich ne Weile neben der FahrstraÃe hinzieht und dann nach links zur Herzogseiche wegbricht. Hier wirdâs wieder schmal und ausgesetzt. Vorsicht vor den unÃ¼bersichtlichen Kurven, der Trail wird auch von Wanderern und Bikern in entgegengesetzter Richtung genutzt! Wow, bis zur Herzogseiche schnell mit viel Flow wirdâs ab hier technisch. 






Gleich hinter dem Baum gehtâs Ã¼ber ein SteilstÃ¼ck abwÃ¤rts, um den Felsen rum, noch ein nur reifenbreites SteilstÃ¼ck, Ã¼ber ne in den Fels gehauene Steintreppe immer weiter danach ausgefahren und wurzelig bergab. Hier wÃ¤r was Gefedertes ganz schÃ¶n, ohne wird man ganz ordentlich durchgerÃ¼ttelt.






Auf dem 7-TÃ¤ler-Weg ne kurze Verschnaufpause, hier warn wir heute ja schon mal. Der Weg von der Herzogseiche bis hierher soll wohl RÃ¤uber-und Gendarmen-Weg heiÃen, aber so eine Flurbezeichnung ist mir bisher noch nicht untergekommen. Aber egal wie der Weg heiÃt, fahren lÃ¤Ãt er sich richtig geil. Diesmal lassen wir den Downhill links liegen und fahren den 7-TÃ¤ler-Weg weiter. Jetzt wirdâs wieder schÃ¶n schnell,ausgesetzt und fluffig. 











Ãber nen kleinen Gegenanstieg gehtâs hoch zum Sengelsbach , Ã¼ber einen Holzsteg und wir sind wieder an der Bornemann-Promenade vom Anfang. Normalerweise gehtâs jetzt Ã¼ber die Bornemann-Promenade zum Burschenschaftsdenkmal, die Kastanienallee runter und Ã¼ber den Trail vom Anfang am waldorf-Kindergarten vorbei zum Bahnhof. Mittlerweile ist es aber schon 5 und so dunkel, dass wir die schnelle Variante Ã¼ber die Wiesen zum Stadtpark wÃ¤hlen. 10 nach 5 sind wir unten. Am Kindergarten hÃ¤tte sich Seb beinahe noch geschmissen, eine eklig gepflasterte Querrinne, ich habs nur scheppern hÃ¶ren. Zum GlÃ¼ck konnte er sich noch abfangen. Das hÃ¤tte noch gefehlt, das sich einer zum SchluÃ noch was tut. Ziemlich geschlaucht gehtâs nach Hause.
 Fazit: Ne konditionell anspruchsvolle Runde, die auch technisch Einiges zu bieten hat.
Rechnet man die HÃ¶henmeter auf 100 km um, kann sich die Runde mit jeder Alpenetappe messen.
PrÃ¤dikat absolut empfehlenswert, muÃ man gefahren sein.

by Physioterrorist


----------



## Physioterrorist (9. Dezember 2009)

*Jenaer Horizontale - nördliche Runde

*                                   Die langen, dunklen Dezemberabende sind wie geschaffen dafür, die über die schöne Jahreszeit liegen gebliebenen Erlebnisberichte in die Tastatur zu hacken. Heute ist der zweite Teil der Jenaer Horizontale dran.
Geplant war die nördliche Runde. Das ist der Teil, den wir beim ersten Mal nicht mehr geschafft hatten und an der Papiermühle im Langetal starten und dann über Napoleon-Stein, Kunitzburg, und Fuchsturm an der Lobdeburg enden sollte.








Die Kartendaten stammen von OpenStreetMap. Lizenz: Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 2.0.


 Im zweiten Anlauf war uns der Wettergott wohl gesonnen. Wir hatten den 15.November auserkoren, der laut Wetterbericht mit 15 Grad und Sonnenschein für ne Runde mit dem Bike wie geschaffen schien. Diesmal waren wir zu viert. Neben Crusher aus Erfurt waren die beiden Rhönis Ralf und Gregor mit von der Partie. Um 9:20 Uhr, bei schönstem Sonnenschein, war Start am Parkplatz unterhalb der Lobdeburg. Zunächst an der Saale entlang durch die Stadt zu unserem Startpunkt an der Papiermühle im Langetal. Da is es, Weiß-Rot-Weiß, der Markierung werden wir heute bis zur Lobdeburg folgen. Aber mit Fahrradfahren hat das alles noch nicht viel zu tun. Zuerst über Treppen, dann zwischendurch immer wieder Schiebestücke. Die Sonnenberghorizontale läßt sich andersrum deutlich besser fahren. Endlich sind wir oben, aber fahren können wir immer noch nicht. Crusher hat nen Platten. 15 min Bastelstopp.








Jetzt kanns hoffentlich richtig los gehn.
An ner Gartenanlage vorbei, ein paar Trails und schon sind wir am Landgrafenturm. Rum um die Spitze Richtung Napoleonstein. Mal rauf, mal runter. Viel sind wir noch nicht gefahren, aber Höhenmeter haben wir schon reichlich. Munketal, wieder runter und wieder raufDann steil und schnell bergab, wir sind im Rautal. Ein Holzbrückchen über einen trockenes Bachbett. Crusher schreit mit mir fast gleichzeitig. Geil, den Spot kennen wir aus dem Jena-Fred.








Hier haben ein paar Jenaer, inspiriert von Martn, das Bachbett befahren. Das muss ich auch probieren!!














Ok. Sieht einfacher aus, als es in Wirklichkeit ist. Die Originalbilder von Martns Bachbettbefahrung kannst du  übrigens hier finden
Weiter gehts am Bach runter. Hier haben wir die einzige unerfreuliche Begegnung mit nem Fußgänger. 50m vor uns schreit er schon los hier wäre Radfahren verboten und baut sich mitten auf dem Weg auf. 10 cm zur Seite hätten genügt, zumal der Weg hier wirklich nicht schmal war. Solche Volkspolizisten scheint es auch in Jena noch zur genüge zu geben. Wir geben ihm noch ein paar freundliche Worte mit auf den Weg und fahren dann links über einen Wiesen-Uphill bis zur Straße. Alle anderen Begegnungen mit Wanderern verlaufen dafür heute ausnehmend entspannt. Und von denen gab es, bedingt durch das gute Wetter, reichlich. Auf der Wiese ist uns ganz schön warm geworden.
Zwiebelschichtenreduktions- und Fotostopp.








Das Wetter ist aber auch geil. Ein Stückchen oberhalb von Zwätzen entlang und dann runter nach Zwätzen, über die Saale bis nach Kunitz. Von hier gehts ziemlich steil in Serpentinen rauf bis zur Kunitzburg. Über breite Waldwege gehts durch Hochwald bis oberhalb Laasan und dann lustig steil runter nach Wogau. Schade, dass die Horizontale den Jenzig einfach rechts liegen läßt. Sieht doch eigentlich auch sehr viel versprechend aus. Geil, aber halt Stopp. Einer fehlt. Wo ist Gregor geblieben? Da klingelt auch schon das Handy. In einer Serpentine mit nem 50 cm Step hats ihm den Reifen durchschlagen. Zum Glück ist sonst weiter nix passiert, aber der Storch ist ohne Werkzeug, Schlauch und Pumpe unterwegs. Zum Zurückfahren hat keiner Lust und so dauerts ne Weile, bis er endlich oben am Waldrand auftaucht. Strafe muß sein Unter fachkundiger Anleitung darf er dann montieren, nicht ohne sich dabei ein paar lustige Sprüche anzuhören Wir lassen uns derweil die Sonne auf den Bauch scheinen
Nach 20 Minuten fahren 3 frisch Erholte und Einer mit dicken Armen durch Wogau und Jenaprießnitz. Zunächst übern Acker, dann am Waldrand entlang bis zum elend steilen Anstieg zum Fuchsturm. Oben Boxenstopp.








Würstchen, Bierchen, naja das Übliche.








Hier ist ne Menge los, das schöne Wetter treibt auch viele Fußgänger in die Natur. Unterm Fußvolk auch ein bekanntes Gesicht. 3-Essen-Speziol, der Gernot aus Gera in Familie








hat sein Fahrrad vergessen,tz,tz,tz
Was jetzt kommt, kennen wir schon, Fuchsturm - Fürstenbrunnen - Lobdeburg, der absolute Oberhammer, nur diesmal fahren wirs anders rum. Eigentlich kann man noch bis zur Ilmnitzer Landstraße fahren, doch für uns wird an der Lobdeburg Schluss sein. Unterhalb der Burg stehn schließlich unsere Autos. Zunächst über Asphalt und im Slalom durch die Fußgänger bis zum Wanderparkplatz Steinkreuz und dann geht der Wahnsinn los
Unsere Schmalspurfraktion, Ralf und Gregor, fällt jetzt immer wieder ein bisschen zurück. Leicht war die Runde nicht, immer wieder giftige Anstiege, die ordentlich zehren. Manchmal könnte man auch meinen,Vertikale wäre die bessere Namensbezeichnung. Naja, Gelegenheit für Crusher und mich zu einigen Foto-Stopps. Kupferplatte, Fränkelsgrund, Fürstenbrunnen.








Wasserflaschenauffüllstopp. Wow. Solche ausgesetzte Trails mit dieser Länge kennt man eigentlich nur aus den Alpen. 15 km Dauergrinsen. Kasebi hat Recht, so rum lässt es sich fluffiger fahren. Auf der anderen Seite gehts wieder hoch zum letzten Teil.


























Showdown  Lobdeburg Und dann passierts, nach einer der letzten ausgesetzten Stellen unterhalb des Spitzbergs schmiert Ralf ab.








Steil ist es zum Glück hier nicht mehr, aber 50 m weiter vorn wäre die Geschichte deutlich schlechter ausgegangenTrotzdem gabs Verluste, der kleine Finger mußte dran glauben. Aber ne Fraktur wars dann doch nicht Die letzten 1,5 km bis zur Lobdeburg gehen aber noch.








Eigentlich wollten wir noch einen Absacker in der Gaststätte unterhalb der Lobdeburg nehmen, aber anscheinend wolln die hier unser Geld nicht. War geschlossen. Also gleich den Serpentinen-Weg runter nach Jena und zum Auto. Eine geile Tour geht zu Ende. Schade eigentlich  


By Physioterrorist


----------



## Kasebi (9. Dezember 2009)

Zwei schöne Berichte hast du da geschrieben. Denn zu meinem "Bedauern" muß ich gestehen das ich deineEisenachrunde heute erst gelesen hab. Und da kann ich nur sagen: Will ich auch mal fahren. Bloß das schreit förmlich nach einem lokalen Tourguide. Denn so schön wie GPS ist, mit 'nem Führer kann man viele Touren flüssiger fahren.Vielleicht klappst ja mal im nächsten Jahr.
Alsobis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Physioterrorist (9. Dezember 2009)

@Kasebi
Wenn der Wettergott günstig gesonnen ist jederzeit gerne, vielleicht kannst du dich dann mit der oberen Horizontale revanchieren..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (24. Dezember 2009)

Fröhliche Weihnachten aus Eisenach. Damit die Feiertage nicht so langweilig werden, noch ein bisschen zum Lesen...*

Spuren im Schnee*


Das vierte Adventwochenende sollte eigentlich ganz im Zeichen der Adventradtour der Fahrrad-Fuchs-Gemeinde zur Rhönbrise stehn. Traditionell findet das Event am ersten Adventwochenende statt, aber dieses Jahr gab es Terminschwierigkeiten und es kam zur Verschiebung. Schlecht für mich.
Altlasten vom Willingen-Wochenende hatten mich eingeholt. Die hessischen Raubritter wollten nicht nur mein Bestes(mein Geld), sondern auch ganz genau prüfen, ob ich ne gültige Berechtigung zum Führen eines Fahrzeugs besitze. Was soll ich sagen, in Hessen scheint man des Lesens noch nicht so mächtig zu sein. Es hat glatte vier Wochen gedauert, die paar Zeilen zu entziffern.
Ein Auto hab ich ja, nur keinen Fahrer, also Crusher als Fahrer rekrutiert. Der wollte oder konnte aber nicht mit übernachten und so musste ich leider absagen. Schade, hab die Rhönis schon ne ganze Weile nicht mehr gesehen, ob das schon Entzugserscheinungen sind?
Wie dem auch sei, am Sonntag war Hausrunde im Heimatrevier angesagt.
Seb wollte über Sängerwiese, Hohe Sonne, Mosbach, Mosbacher Linde
Um 10.00 Uhr gings am Bahnhof bei -15° und schönstem Postkartenwinterwettersonnenschein los.
Zuerst auf kürzestem Weg die steile Fahrstraße zur Sängerwiese hoch. Glühweinstopp? Nee, Volker hat seinen Stand noch nicht offen und zum Reinsetzen ist es noch zu früh. Gleich weiter zur Wilden Sau. Erstaunlich, wie viel Grip ich mit meiner Nobby/Ralph-Kombination bei 10 cm Neuschnee habe. Fräst sich einfach den Berg hoch. Geil. Wenn Eis drunter wäre, siehts sicher anders aus. Sebbel testet heute seine neuen Spike-Reifen. Berghoch hat der keine Probleme aber runter Man hat immer das Gefühl, es geht ne 5%-Steigung hoch. Deswegen hab ich meine auch noch im Spind gelassen
An der Wilden Sau Foto-Stopp.












 Das Steinkreuz zeigt ne Jagdszene, hier soll vor Urzeiten mal jemand bei der Jagd umgekommen sein.
Genau weiß mans aber nicht, könnte auch sein, das ein Gehörnter seinen Nebenbuhler aufgespießt hat
Auf dem Rennsteig Richtung Hohe Sonne. Boxenstopp, Glühwein-Stopp.











Wir sind heute früh die Ersten.
Sebbel hat seine neue DX mitgebracht. Wir palavern ein bisschen über Lampen, Bikes, die passende Winterkleidung, Night-Rides, die kommende Race-Saison, 24h-Rennen, naja, das übliche Biker-Geschwätz halt
Ne halbe Stunde später und mit je zwei Glühwein intus gehts  den Rennsteig weiter bis hier hin











Spuren im Schnee

Wir biegen ab zum Alexanderturm. Am letzten Steilstück kapitulieren meine Reifen, ein Durchrutscher und ich stehe. Seb schaffts auch nur 2m weiter. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob es bei ihm nicht mehr ging oder er nur aus Sympathie abgestiegen ist. Mit den Genagelten ist er hier jedenfalls klar im Vorteil. Zur Ehrenrettung, selbst im Trockenen hat man hier Mühe.
Der Alexanderturm, 21 Höhenmeter purer Stahl





















Hier pfeift aber der Hecht Mein Bike wird sogar um geweht.











Alexanderturm-Erstbefahrung.. Jedenfalls für mich.Naja, bin nicht wirklich runter gefahren, ist nur ein Foto-Posing
21m Freifall würde meine Mühle sicher nicht ganz schadlos überstehen






Lange halten wir uns hier nicht auf, einfach viel zu ungemütlich. Weiter gehts Richtung Emmytempel und dann links ab nach Kittelsthal.
















Oberhalb um Kittelsthal rum bis zum Mosbacher Bad. Aber schön geht anders. Die Wege hier sind so was von kaputt gefahren, tz,tz,tz Die Waldknechte Da soll noch mal Einer sagen, die Mountain-Biker würden den Wald zerstören
Schieben und Tragen wechseln sich ab mit kurzen Fahrpassagen. 











Ab Mosbacher Bad ist dann wieder alles fahrbar. Durch den Wald zur Mosbacher Linde.
Von hier noch ein paar Trails zum Abschluss. Übern Bornemann-Trail zum Burschenschaftsdenkmal. Noch ein Foto-Stopp.






Blick zur Wartburg











Dann runter über die Kastanienallee und den Stadtpark bis zum Bahnhof.
Geile Runde bei bestem Winterwetter. Sebbel fährt nach Hause und ich noch schnell in die Praxis, Heizung anmachen Eigentlich könnt ich noch einen Glühwein trinken. Zeit ist ja noch, statt nach Hause fahr ich noch mal zur Sängerwiese. Reuterweg hoch, Wendeschleife, Sängerwiese, GlühweinJetzt zieht sichs aber ziemlich schnell zu und wird ungemütlich, der angesagte Wetterumschwung mit starken Schneefällen. Übern Liliengrund gehts nach Hause. Ekelhafter Ostwind..
Ich bin froh, als das Bike endlich in der Garage steht. 


By Physioterrorist


----------



## Physioterrorist (26. Dezember 2009)

*HÃ¶rselberge*

Bin heute bei schÃ¶nstem Winterwettersonnenschein Ã¼bern Petersberg und den Kammweg vom Kleinen zum GroÃen HÃ¶rselberg gefahren. Hier ein paar Fotos.





*Blick vom kleinen HÃ¶rselberg nach Wutha*

*Der Kammweg zwischen Kleinem und GroÃen HÃ¶rselberg*



















*Das Gasthaus auf dem GroÃen HÃ¶rselberg*

 Sieht hier fast so aus, wie auf der mittleren Horizontale.
Hab dabei einem wirklich feinen AnschluÃ nach der Ã¶stlichen Abfahrt vom GroÃen HÃ¶rselberg in Richtung SÃ¤ttelstÃ¤dt gefunden. Das untere TeilstÃ¼ck hats dabei ziemlich in sich. Steil, ausgesetzt, felsig und ne ganze Reihe von Steps. Ich denke S3 wirds sein, ich fahrs jedenfalls nicht. Das StÃ¼ck kenn ich auch schon. Bisher bin ich danach aber immer unter der Autobahn durch und dann Ã¼bern Radweg. Das neue StÃ¼ck bleibt aber immer so 20-30m oberhalb der Autobahn. Da geht dann ein sehr schmaler und ausgesetzter Pfad wieder gen Westen Ã¼ber KochbrÃ¼nnlein und Zickzackweg bis zum JesusbrÃ¼nnlein. Andersrum lÃ¤sst sich das bestimmt noch viel geiler fahren, denn ich bin genau wie die Autobahn fast nur bergauf gekeult. Fotos hab ich nicht mehr gemacht, wollt nicht absteigen, wird aber noch nachgeholt.
Am JesusbrÃ¼nnlein ist mit leider die Kette gerissen. War wohl zu viel Druck draufâ¦Zum GlÃ¼ck hatte ich noch ein KettenschloÃ dabei. Nach 10 min war alles wieder in Butter. RÃ¼ckweg dann wieder Ã¼bern Kammweg. Die Abfahrt vom Kleinen HÃ¶rselberg war dann ziemlich grenzwertig, weil schon recht finsterâ¦
Ich brauch unbedingt ne DXâ¦ ohne Licht strapazier ich meinen Schutzengel doch erheblichâ¦
Bestellung lÃ¤uft Ã¼brigens, bin mal gespannt, wann das Ding da istâ¦ 


by Physioterrorist


----------



## Physioterrorist (30. Dezember 2009)

*Schluchtenrunde*

Beim letzten Heimspiel vom ThSV am 23.12 hab ich mich mit dem Doktor fÃ¼r ne Runde am Sonntag nach den Weihnachtsfeiertagen verabredet. Wir kennen uns zwar schon ne ganze Weile, haben es aber noch nie geschafft, mal zusammen zu biken, wenn man davon absieht, dass wir beim 24h-Rennsteig-nonstop zusammen die Fahrradbegleitung fÃ¼r die LÃ¤ufer gemacht haben. 
Aber irgendwie scheint ein Fluch Ã¼ber unseren Verabredungen zu liegen. Als ich anrief, war er schon  Wandern in Familieâ¦
Fahren wollt ich sowieso und die Sonne lacht, also Schluchti gesattelt und los gings. Warum Schluchti nicht mal die Schluchten um Eisenach zeigen? Ne Winterbefahrung von Landgrafenschlucht und Drachenschlucht hat ja wasâ¦
Zuerst, wie immer, Burschenschaftsdenkmal und Mosbacher Linde. Die ersten Meter zeigen schon, heute wirds spannend, wÃ¤hrend gestern auf den HÃ¶rselbergen alles super zu fahren war, hier alles vereist und spiegelglatt. Meine Spikes liegen immer noch im Spind. SchÃ¶n, wenn man welche hat und dann nicht drauf zieht, wenn man sie brauchtâ¦
Bis zur Mosbacher Linde hab ich schon 3 mal Bodenkontakt, und das Bergauf. Wanderer, die von Oben runter kommen, warnen mich schon. Scheint also nicht wirklich besser zu werden. Die Trails gehen, nur die breiten Wege sind einfach unfahrbar. Irre. Durch die WÃ¶lfslÃ¶cher Richtung Landgrafenschlucht, jetzt Bergab, in einer Kurve Nr. 4. Mist, diesmal hats weh getan. Nach 5 min âsammelnâ kanns weiter gehen. Ist das ne Eiereiâ¦











Der obere Teil der Landgrafenschlucht Ã¤hnelt anfangs eher nem Northshore-Parcour. Holzstege und Treppen wechseln sich ab. Das Holz ist erstaunlich griffig und nicht vereist. Entscheidung ist also klar, fahrenâ¦






Zwischendurch immer wieder Foto-Stoppsâ¦ 











Die Felsen sind wunderschÃ¶n mit Eiszapfen dekoriert und die WasserfÃ¤lle sind auch alle âangeschaltetâ. 






VÃ¤terchen Frost hat ganze Arbeit geleistet. 











Ein Haufen Wanderer unterwegs heute. Ich glaub, die Meisten greifen sich an die Birneâ¦ Ist mir egal, dafÃ¼r kann ich hier alles fahren. Geilâ¦
Endlich bin ich unten. Hier im Mariental ist wieder alles vereist und die Eierei geht weiterâ¦ Schnell Ã¼ber die StraÃe und rein in die Drachenschlucht. 











Viel Wasser und Eis hier. Ich muss immer wieder absteigen und schieben. Auch hier ne Menge Wanderer. Der Eingang zur Schlucht. Das groÃe A.






HieÃ frÃ¼her mal Anna-Tal, nach ner russischen Zaren-Tochter, die ne Weile in Eisenach gelebt hat und zu deren Ehren das A in den Fels gemeisselt wurdeâ¦ Zum GlÃ¼ck gibts im ThÃ¼ringerWaldGesetz nicht die blÃ¶de 2m Regelung. Aber im Winter ist die Drachenschlucht ja sowieso gesperrt. Hat versicherungstechnische GrÃ¼ndeâ¦ Also alles hier auf eigene Gefahr. Erstaunlicher Weise bin ich in der Klamm selbst die ganze Zeit allein und hab keinen Gegenverkehr. Gut so, hab ich Zeit, Fotos zu schieÃen. 
















FÃ¼r DH- und Freeride-Bikes ist es hier eindeutig zu schmal. Mehr als 60 cm gehen nicht. 
















Hier passen nur CC- und Marathon-Schwucken durchâ¦. 
















Noch schnell ein SelbstauslÃ¶ser-Pic mit Schluchti in der Schlucht und dann wirds technisch. Ein einmeterhoher Eissturz blockiert die Schlucht. 
















Schluchti kennt das schon. Climbing, Zerring, Schiebing, irgendwie komm ich drÃ¼ber. Mittlerweile steht noch ein VerrÃ¼ckter mit nem Bike hinter mir. Ne 28 er Stadtschlampe. Gemeinsam gehts weiter das Tal rauf, immer neben dem Bach entlang. Der spektakulÃ¤re Teil liegt hinter uns, aber fahrbarer wirds nicht. Alles vereistâ¦Ein Sturz und man liegt im Bach. Der Weg wird immer wieder von Northshore-Elementen unterbrochen. Oben nochmal ne lÃ¤ngere Holzsteg-Treppenkonstruktion, danach noch 50-60 steile HÃ¶henmeter und wir sind oben. Runter lÃ¤Ãt sich die Drachenschlucht sicher supergeil fahren. Man sollte aber drauf achten, WANN man hier fÃ¤hrt. Am Wochenende und bei ânormalemâ Wetter ist hier immer viel FuÃvolk unterwegs. Als TourabschluÃ in den Abendstunden oder als Night-Ride sollte es aber mÃ¶glich sein. Ich will jetzt zur SÃ¤ngerwiese, der Fernbreitenbacher Ã¼ber die StraÃe wieder runter. Wohnt jetzt in Eisenach, vielleicht sieht man sich ja nochmal irgendwo im Waldâ¦ Ãber die KnÃ¶pfelsteiche gehts wieder runter. Alles scheiÃgefÃ¤hrlich, aber neben dem Weg, quasi im Wald, gehts. Ich muss trotzdem mehrmals absteigen und schieben. Und da, wo ich drauf bleibe, schlittert meist noch ein Bein mit. Zum GlÃ¼ck gibts noch zwei Trails. Auf denen lÃ¤sst es sich leidlich fahren.
Endlich bin ich an der SÃ¤ngerwiese. GlÃ¼hwein-Stopp. Bei Volker drÃ¤ngeln sich die Wanderer. Ich werd wie ein Alien angeklotzt. Halloooo, Zoo ist woandersâ¦ WÃ¤hrend ich an meiner Wurst rum kaue und am GlÃ¼hwein schlÃ¼rfe, kommt Matej Meyer von der Wilden Sau runter gejoggt. Ok, joggen kann mans nicht nennen, hat wohl keine Stollen unter den Turnschuhenâ¦ Ich frag ihn, ob er sein Fahrrad vergessen hat, nee Rahmen im Eimer. War ein schÃ¶ner Scott-Hardtail-Rahmen. Shit, Carbon taugt halt nix. Mein Schluchti hat schon 3 EinschlÃ¤ge am Oberrohr und ist mir immer noch treu, dass bleibt auch so, bis dass die Crash-Hexe uns scheidet. Carbon kommt mir nicht ins Haus. Mein Rahmen wiegt 1400 Gramm. Ein Carbon-Rahmen ist hÃ¶chstens 200-300 Gramm leichter. Die paar Gramm sind mir einfach zu teuer erkauft. Dazu bin ich viel zu viel Sturzkasperâ¦Wir palavern noch ein bisschen Ã¼ber die neue Saison. Konkret kann oder will er aber (Sponsor?) nicht werden. Jedenfalls ist er auch ein Allwetter-Biker und hat, wenn sein neuer Rahmen da ist, Lust, ne Runde mit zu drehen. Goil, da kann ich mich sicher warm anziehen. Beim Rennen nimmt er mir regelmÃ¤Ãig 1-2 Stunden abâ¦ Ãber den FuÃweg zur Sophienaue gehts runter. Halt, nicht ganz. Den Trail zum Bach an der StraÃe nehm ich noch. dann gehts vor bis zur Sophienaue,am Prinzenteich vorbei und dann Ã¼ber die StraÃe heim.
Im Sommer ne schnelle, kurze Runde. Heute wars schweiÃtreibend. Und das lag sicher nicht an Kilometern oder HÃ¶henmeternâ¦


By Physioterrorist


----------



## Kasebi (30. Dezember 2009)

Mensch P...Terrorist
Wozu soweit (Jena) fahren bei solch Bikemöglichkeiten vor der Haustür. Aber ich kenn das auch. Mann möchte schließlich neue "Welten" kennenlernen. Und was einige Mitbürger die zu Fuß unterwegs sind über unsereins denkt, das steht denen förmlich im Gesicht geschrieben. 
Was deine Berichte angeht, nur weiter so. Die machen Lust auf mehr. Und im kommenden Jahr werde ich mir die eine odere andere Route bei euch auch mal antun. 
Und wie siehts Wettertechnisch bei euch aus. Bei uns hat's die Nacht ein Gemisch aus Schnee und Regen gegeben. Mehr oder Weniger unfahrbar.
Also dann, Dir und deinen Bikekumpels einen schlitterfreien Rutsch
ins nächste Jahr. 
Kasebi


----------



## Physioterrorist (30. Dezember 2009)

10 cm Neuschnee in der Nacht, dann Regen. Jetzt +4° und Schneematsch...

Das hier hab ich übrigens heute in der TA gefunden....






Unbegehbar stimmt, dafür is se aber befahrbar...


----------



## Physioterrorist (20. Januar 2010)

*Vorläufige Saisonplanung*

Die langen Winterabende bieten sich prima zum Planen der neuen Saison an..
Hier mal mein vorläufiger Race-Kalender

*Races*

20.03.2010 Possenlauf  69 km
 10.04.2010 Kyffhäuser- Berglauf 42 km 
 29.05.2010 24h- Sontra
 12.06.2010 Willingen 124 km
 
*MME Serie mit*
19.06.2010 Malevil 106 km
 17.07.2010 Salzkammergut 209km
 08.08.2010 EBM 102 km

22.08.2010 24h Nürburgring
11.09.2010 Worldgames of Mountainbiking 80 km
 
*Touren*

Frühjahr
Bad Kissingen-Eisenach über den Hochrhöner  ca.170 km 
Eisenach-Eisenacher Haus-Oberhof-Eisenach nonstop  ca. 220 km

Herbst
Rennsteig Eisenach-Blankenstein hin und zurück nonstop 340 km 

Mal sehen, ich glaub, da hab ich mir ne ganz schöne Hausnummer vorgenommen..

...und da ich keine Zeit zu vergeuden hab, ab zum Winterpokal....


----------



## Physioterrorist (29. Januar 2010)

*Saisonplanung 2010 - first update*

Himmelsakra.... Die Tinte ist noch nicht ganz trocken, da gibt es schon die erste Änderung. Der 24h-Lauf von Sontra ist auf den 14.-15. August verschoben worden. Damit ist der Lauf raus, leider. Das sollte eigentlich der ultimative Test für das Salzkammergut-Wochenende unter Wettkampfbedingungen sein...
*
Races*

20.03.2010 Possenlauf  69 km
 10.04.2010 Kyffhäuser- Berglauf 42 km 
 29.05.2010 24h- Sontra
 Werd ich wohl das hier hoch ziehen...
Rennsteig Eisenach-Blankenstein hin und zurück nonstop ca. 340 km
Das dürften dann auch ungefähr 24 Stunden sein (mehr oder weniger)...

12.06.2010 Willingen 124 km
 
*MME Serie mit*
19.06.2010 Malevil 106 km
 17.07.2010 Salzkammergut 209km
 18.07.2010 Kuppenritt 
08.08.2010 EBM 102 km

22.08.2010 24h Nürburgring
11.09.2010 Worldgames of Mountainbiking 80 km
 
*Touren*

Frühjahr

Bad Kissingen-Eisenach über den Hochrhöner  nonstop ca. 170 km 
Eisenach-Eisenacher Haus-Oberhof-Eisenach nonstop  ca. 220 km

Herbst

Eisenach-Eisenacher Haus hin und zurück ca. 176 km 


Ich hoffe, das bleibt jetzt dabei....und egal, wie 's ausgeht, ihr werdet es hier nachlesen können...


----------



## cappulino (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo Physioterrorist!

Ich hab gerade deine Fotos von der Drachenschlucht und die Trails in den Hörselbergen gesehen. Da wir noch auf der Suche nach Touren für die IG sind, gleichmal an dich die Frage: kannst du dir vorstellen eine entspannte Tagestour (Rückankunft am Ausgangsort) mit trailorientierten 50-60 km und ca.1000-1500 hm in oben genannten Terrain zusammenzustricken und diese ggf. auch zu führen?

Würde mich freuen, wenn du uns dein Heimrevier zeigst und wir so mal die versteckten Ecken Thüringens kennenlernen 

Grüße Michael

PS: die S3 würde ich gern mal unter meinen Stollen sehen


----------



## Physioterrorist (30. Januar 2010)

Läßt sich machen, les dir die Trail-Schaukel durch, die würde mir auf Anhieb dazu einfallen und die ist auch noch erweiterbar...
Und die S3... du meinst sicher den Hörselberg, der wäre da nicht dabei. Da müsste man ne Extrarunde drehen. Aber wenn du auf schwierige Trails stehst, da gibt 's auch ein paar schöne Sachen, die rechts und links neben der Trail-Schaukel liegen. Aber die fahr ich nicht, die zeig ich dir nur...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cappulino (30. Januar 2010)

Hi!

Die Extrarunde Hörselberg ... die nehm ich doch gerne mit, vielleicht am 2. Tag?! Wie weit wäre das von der oben erwähnten Trail-Schaukel-Variante *vorgemerkt!* entfernt? 

MfG Michael


----------



## Physioterrorist (30. Januar 2010)

Das sind zwar nur 15 km Luftlinie, das läßt sich aber besser in ner Extrarunde mit ner großen Panorama-Runde um Eisenach kombinieren. Das werden dann auch mindestens 60 km (eher mehr)...


----------



## Kasebi (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo P..Terrorist 
Hab mir gerade mal deine Termine Angeschaut. Da hast du Dir ja ganz schön was vorgenommen. Bleibt denn da überhaupt noch Zeit für was "Kleines und Entspanntes"? Ich meine die obere Hori und ähnliches. 
Trotzdem drücke ich Dir die Daumen bei deinen Vorhaben. Vielleicht sieht man ja  bei den Rennen der MME 2010. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Physioterrorist (30. Januar 2010)

Sind doch noch ein Haufen Wochenenden dazwischen frei und die langen Kanten fahren sich ohne Training ja auch nicht...


----------



## Physioterrorist (17. Februar 2010)

*Projekt 340*

Langsam nehmen die Vorbereitungen fÃ¼r mein Projekt 340 Formen an. Inzwischen hat sich sogar ein Mitstreiter gefunden, der genauso Irre ist wie ich und mitfahren will...Matze, Triathlet und Radonneur, also erfahren auf der Langstrecke. Ein Frankfurter, der sich jetzt in ThÃ¼ringen niedergelassen hat, quasi ein ThÃ¼ringer mit hessischem Migrationshintergrund...
 Einer der Wenigen, die gemerkt haben, wie schÃ¶n ThÃ¼ringen ist... 
Halt, die hier haben es auch geschnallt...





Herzlich Willkommen, Jungs...

 Zur Zeit ist es nÃ¤mlich so, daÃ die ThÃ¼ringer Einwohnerzahl jedes Jahr um 20 000 schrumpft. Wenn man das hoch rechnet ist ThÃ¼ringen in 112 Jahren menschenleer. Nicht, dass ihr jetzt was falsch versteht, an denen da oben liegt es nicht. Diese Problematik werd ich mal extra in einem statistischen âWissenschafts-Fredâ behandeln. Wer jetzt nicht weiÃ, wovon ich spreche, dem sei mein fÃ¼nfteiliger Bericht von unserer letztjÃ¤hrigen Pfingstradtour in die Tschechei ans Herz gelegt. Da hab ich mich unter Anderem schon mal wissenschaftlich Ã¼ber Jungfrauen und den Hopfungsgrad im Allgemeinen und speziell den von Ladja, einem Muster-Tschechen, ausgelassen. Nachzulesen da....

So, genug off topic, jetzt wieder zum Wesentlichen...

 Hab die GPS-Daten der Einzeletappen von der Wanderkompass.de-Seite mal zusammengeknopert. Danach werden es 334 km mit 5900 hm. Dachte eigentlich ich komme auf 7000 hm, hmmm, Schade, aber dafÃ¼r hat 's ja hintenraus auch ne Menge Wurzeltrails, im Gegensatz zu meinem eigentlichen SaisonhÃ¶hepunkt, der Salzkammergut-Trophy, die doch grÃ¶Ãtenteils aus Schotterpisten und Waldautobahnen besteht. Zumindest berghoch...  
 Da kommen dann 209 km und 7009 hm auf mich zu, fÃ¼r die ich 16,5 Stunden Zeit hab. Das bedeutet, ich muÃ einen Schnitt von 13 km/h fahren. Gewaltig!!  
 Vielen Dank nochmal an @topsecretboy aus Berlin fÃ¼r seine tolle Motivationshilfe,...





*denn das hier will ich unbedingt haben*.

Deswegen Projekt 340 als Vorbereitung und auf der Originalstrecke, mit allen KÃ¼ppeln.  
 Siegfried Koch, ein Eisenacher Ausdauer-Urgestein, ist die Strecke von HÃ¶rschel nach Blankenstein und zurÃ¼ck schon mal in knappen 19 Stunden gefahren. Er hat sich dabei allerdings immer die schnellste Variante zwischen Rennsteig, Strasse und Radweg raus gesucht und sich auch noch von einem Begleitfahrzeug unterstÃ¼tzen lassen. Da kann man dann im eigentlichen Sinne nicht mehr vom Rennsteig reden und auch gleich mit dem Rennrad Ã¼bern Werra-Radweg...

FÃ¼r die Nacht bin ich mittlerweile auch gewappnet. Preiswerte chinesische Markenartikel werden fortan die Trails um Eisenach in gleiÃendes Licht tauchen. Werd mir aber noch einen Akku nach bestellen, fÃ¼r die ganze Nacht reicht die China-Power dann doch nicht...Zu beziehen ist das gute StÃ¼ck da... Paypal funktioniert Ã¼brigens wirklich gut. Einzig die Wartezeiten kÃ¶nnen variieren...

 Bei einem Schnitt von 14 km/h wÃ¼rden wir 24h unterwegs sein, aber das Tempo erscheint mit dann doch ein wenig hoch. Ich gehe da eher von 11-12 km/h aus. Dann wÃ¤ren wir 28-30h unterwegs. Das wirft die Frage nach der gÃ¼nstigsten Startzeit auf. Am Besten wÃ¤rs wohl wenn wir mit Beginn der Dunkelheit so ein-zwei Stunden vor Blankenstein sind. Da hinten sind lÃ¤ngere Passagen auf Asphalt.  
 Bei ner Startzeit von 10.00 Uhr wÃ¼rde das ungefÃ¤hr hinkommen und bei 30h Fahrtzeit wÃ¼rden wir gegen 16.00 Uhr wieder in HÃ¶rschel aufschlagen. Da hÃ¤tten wir bis 22.00 Uhr noch genÃ¼gend Helligkeitspuffer...
 Der nÃ¤chste Punkt ist die Verpflegung. Da ich nicht gern von anderen abhÃ¤ngig bin lÃ¤uft alles auf Eigenversorgung hinaus. Das heiÃt ich werde ein-zwei Tage vorher ein paar Verpflegungsdepots anlegen mÃ¼ssen. Das Erste in der NÃ¤he vom Heuberghaus nach 40 km , das Zweite bei Masserberg nach 90 km und das Dritte in Steinbach am Wald bei 140 km. Das sollte passen, dann haben wir ungefÃ¤hr alle 50 km einen Verpflegungspunkt.  
 So, die Theorie steht, jetzt kommt es ânurâ noch drauf an den KÃ¶rper in Schuss zu bringen und dem Wettergott noch ein paar Gaben zu opfern... Langsam werd ich nÃ¤mlich panisch. Dieser Jahrhundertwinter mit dem ThÃ¼ringer Schneechaos verhindert Trainingsrunden auf dem Rad und auf der StraÃe mag ich nicht, ist mir zu gefÃ¤hrlich. Wenn das so weiter geht, hÃ¤lt sich der Schnee noch bis MÃ¤rz-April. Auf der Hohen Sonne liegen 50 cm von dem Zeuchs und selbst in der Stadt hier unten sind 's noch 10-20 cm. Deswegen bin ich am Wochenende mal fremd gegangen und auf das hier umgestiegen...






by Physioterrorist


----------



## Justy1987 (17. Februar 2010)

Ich denke nicht, dass es so schwierig wird ein paar user hier im forum zu finden, die ein wenig Hilfestellung in Form von Verpflegung leisten würden.
Ich würds machen!

N paar Viba-Riegel, was zu trinken, Wurstbrote... was der Herr will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (17. Februar 2010)

Mit so was hätte ich ja gar nicht gerechnet, aber danke, vielleicht komm ich noch drauf zurück. Ist ja auch noch ein bisschen Zeit...


----------



## zeuss_79 (27. Februar 2010)

hballo zusammen...diese bilder sind schon beeindruckend...ich wollte mit einem freund mitte mai für 3-4 tage biken gehen...der thüringer wald wäre schon sehr nett, sagte er...da wir nur tagestouren bestreiten werden, hier meine frage..welche region des thüringer waldes und welcher ort, vielleicht sogar eine hotelempfehlung wären dafür optimal? habt erstmal vielen dank...der andre


----------



## Sledge (28. Februar 2010)

Als Hotel kann ich das empfehlen:

http://www.waldfrieden-frauenwald.de/aktivurlaub/mountainbike.html

Fand es sehr gut, insbesondere das Angebot für MTBler war dufte.

Tourenvorschläge sind dort auch, andere Strecken bekommst du u.a. bei 
http://www.mountainbikepage.de/touren/index.htm
Gibt aber noch viele andere, schöne strecken.

Gruß


----------



## zeuss_79 (28. Februar 2010)

vielen dank sledge... werd mal schauen das ich da noch irgendwo schnell nen zimmer bekomme bevor es zu spät ist...von dort aus auf den rennsteig etc. trails ist nicht sehr weit glaube ich, oder?


----------



## zeuss_79 (28. Februar 2010)

hab gerade mal nachgeschaut beim waldfrieden, hört sich ja mal nett an, denke das ich mich dort niederlassen werde im mai um mal nen bißchen zu braten im wald...


----------



## Sledge (28. Februar 2010)

ich nächtigte in diesem Hotel, weil ich den Rennsteig in 2 Tagen befahren habe. Zu den Trails kann ich leider nicht viel sagen, weil ich mich mehr Cross-Country-Fahrer bin.


----------



## Physioterrorist (1. März 2010)

@zeus  
Ich denke mit Frauenwald liegst du richtig, ist ziemlich zentral und im Vessertal soll es tolle Touren geben. Kenne mich da "hinten" allerdings auch nicht aus. Bin bisher dort immer nur "durchgefahren". Wäre schön, wenn du hinterher mal posten würdest, wie es gefallen hat und welche Touren du gefahren bist.

Herzliche Grüße aus dem schönen Thüringen


----------



## Sledge (1. März 2010)

Die Vessertalrunde mit 51km bin ich auch schon gefahren, ist traumhaft und an guten Tagen bilderbuchmäßig. Aber Trails gab's da nich wirklich.


----------



## Physioterrorist (2. März 2010)

*Warnung vor dem Grünrock mit dem Schießgewehr*

Hatte heute ein interessantes Gespräch mit dem Vorsitzenden des Rhönclub-Zweigvereins Vacha. Dabei ging es unter anderem um den Eisenacher Haus-Weg, speziell um das Gebiet zwischen Merkers und Martinroda. Das dortige Waldgebiet ist nämlich in Privatbesitz eines Herrn von Butlar, alter eingefleischter Militäradel und Generalstäbler in mehreren Generationen, also jemand mit ziemlicher Lobby, dem es wohl nicht gefällt, wenn sich nach 16.00 Uhr noch jemand in "seinem" Wald herum treibt und es deshalb "verboten" hat. Begründet wird das mit intensiver jagdlicher Bewirtschaftung und einer daraus resultierenden Gefährdung für alle anderen Waldbenutzer. Also aufgepasst, wenn in diesem Gebiet jemand auf n8rides steht, es könnte Ärger geben...Wobei das ThürWaldG im §6 die Betretungsrechte ja zum Glück eindeutig regelt...


----------



## zeuss_79 (2. März 2010)

ok, danke euch erstmal für die infos, natürlich werde ich posten wenn ich wieder da bin. richte dann mal meine seite richtig ein mit bildern usw... denke das ich dann auch gps daten einstellen werde gefahrenen touren, sofern sie von den eh schon eingestellten abweichen. fahre vom 15 bis zum 18 dort rum... hoffe das wetter spielt mit... ach ja, hat noch jemand einen vorder und hinterrad kombi reifen tip für den mitteleuropäischen waldboden, der ja eh immer etwas feucht ist? fahre momentan mm gg vorn und mm 3c hinten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (3. März 2010)

Sieh doch mal im Tech-Talk unter der Rubrik Laufräder nach. Da wird Seitenweise über alle Hersteller, Gummimischungen und Reifengrößen referiert. Wenn du da nicht fündig wirst weiß ich auch nicht...
Ich fahr übrigens die Nobby Nic-Racing Ralph Kombination und bin damit zufrieden und für ganz miese Bedingungen und hochalpines Gelände hab ich noch Albert...


----------



## Physioterrorist (15. März 2010)

Hurra, am Wochenende hat in Eisenach Frau Sunna offiziell den Winter vertrieben. Weil ich es aber nicht so recht glauben wollte, habe ich am Sonntag gleich mal im Wald ausprobiert ob es stimmt und tatsächlich, die Trails um Eisenach sind eis- und schneefrei. Einzig Drachenschlucht und Hochwaldgrotte brauchen noch 14 Tage. Dort blockieren noch größere Eisstürze über mehrere Meter die Wege. In der Landgrafenschlucht sind noch ein-zwei Stellen ein bisschen tricky, aber sonst fahrbar. Den langen Zug versperren noch ein paar Bäume, ein Werk von Xynthia (Scheiß Weiber). Hoffe aber, das die Stihl-Fraktion das weibliche Durcheinander mittlerweile schon beseitigt hat.
Die Saison ist hiermit eröffnet....


----------



## Physioterrorist (20. März 2010)

Eigentlich wollte ich genau jetzt an der Startlinie auf dem Possen stehn, statt dessen sitz ich hier vor dem Rechner mit ner Familienpackung Tempo und nem Tee in der einen und ner Schachtel Paracetamol und nem Rotlicht in der anderen Hand. Schnief...
Mist, Saisonauftakt somit verschoben. Ich hoffe, man sieht sich dann am Kyffhäuser...


----------



## Physioterrorist (30. März 2010)

Bin heute Abend, noch vor dem Regen, im N8ride(deswegen keine Fotos) die Schluchtenrunde gefahren. Während Ludwigsklamm und Landgrafenschlucht super zu fahren waren, ist die Drachenschlucht noch immer unbefahrbar. Der obere Teil mit seinen vielen Holzelementen ging, aber bei einer der vielen Treppen ist mein Vorderrad bei der Landung an einem Stein hängen geblieben.... Das Ergebnis war ein Salto und ein übler Einschlag. Danach war ich deutlich vorsichtiger...
Die eigentliche Klamm im unteren Teil ist noch voll mit Eis, angespültem Laub und Ästen. Mußte die Umleitung über die Knöpfelsteiche nehmen. Bin dann mit Vollgas nach Hause, hatte die ganze Zeit schon ein fürchterliches Wetterleuchten im Nacken... 
Hab 's zum Glück noch im Trockenen geschafft, naja, was halt nach dem Schlammbad noch trocken war...


----------



## Physioterrorist (5. April 2010)

*Karfreitagsrunde*


 Freitag, der schÃ¶nste Tag vom Osterwochenende. Wie geschaffen fÃ¼r ne geile Tour. Mit Crusher aus Erfurt, Sebastian und Matthias aus Eisenach. Mit Matthias will ich am 29.5. den Rennsteig hin und zurÃ¼ck. Mal sehen, was das wird. Heute muss er zuerst mal hinten fahren. Lange kann nÃ¤mlich keiner auf seinen RÃ¼cken schauen. Ist ja fast wie ein LSD-Trip. 







Hatte eigentlich gedacht, dass sich noch der ein oder andere von den RhÃ¶nis einklinkt, aber die kneifen...Naja, je kleiner die Gruppe um so besser. Die Wege sind verdammt schmal und zu Ostern, noch dazu bei dem Bilderbuchwetter, sind die WÃ¤lder voll von FuÃgÃ¤ngern...
 Die Wahl fiel auf die Trailschaukel. Crusher kannte ja schon ein paar Trails von unserem Bike-Camp vom letzten Jahr, aber nicht in so ner geballten Form. Sebastian hat auch sein Garmin dabei, der will die Strecke fÃ¼r seine Sontraer MTB-Freunde mitschneiden. Obwohl Seb aus Eisenach ist kennt er die meisten Trails auch nicht, prÃ¼gelt ehr Ã¼ber breite Forstwege. Naja, jetzt schon, sind ja im Herbst schon mal die Runde gefahren...     
 Start um 10.00 Uhr am Bahnhof.
Zuerst durch den Stadtpark bis Richtung Burschenschaftsdenkmal, aber diesmal nicht bis ganz hoch. Heute gehtâs Ã¼ber den Panoramaweg zur SophienhÃ¶he und Ã¼ber einen feinen Trail runter zum Spielplatz im Johannistal. SchÃ¶n steil in Serpentinen und mit nem Sprung Ã¼ber einem Baumstamm. An dem hab ich mich schon Mal Ã¼belst gewÃ¼rfelt, Angstbremsung, Vorderrad kippt ab, den Rest kÃ¶nnt ihr euch denken...Passiert mir nicht noch Mal... Auf der anderen Seite gehtâs durch die Ludwigsklamm wieder stramm bergauf. Wir halten uns links Richtung Richardsbalken und nehmen den unteren Teil des Downhills unter die RÃ¤der. Wenig spÃ¤ter stehen wir wieder unten am Spielplatz  vom Johannistal. Vor bis zur KapellenstraÃe , links rum und durch ein feines Felsental unterhalb des Falkheims bis hoch auf den Weg vom Breitengescheid zur Herzogseiche. Das sind wieder ganz ordentlich HÃ¶henmeter. Oben ne kurze Pause und ein lustiges GesprÃ¤ch mit nem einzelnen Wandersmann. ErzÃ¤hlt uns nen Mercedes-Witz, der schon Ã¤lter ist als er selbst. DafÃ¼r hat er sein Erste Hilfe-ApothekentÃ¼tchen dabei. Wahrscheinlich sind da die Schmerztabletten fÃ¼r die schlechten Witze drin...  






 Heute Ã¼brigens sehr viel FuÃvolk unterwegs und alle Begegnungen verlaufen genauso entspannt, trotz der schmalen Wege...
 Noch ein paar HÃ¶henmeter bis zur Herzogseiche und dann rechts weg zur Landgrafenschlucht. Heute nicht vom Drachenstein durch die WolfslÃ¶cher, dafÃ¼r mit dem oberen Teil und den ganzen Holzelementen...












 Nach runter kommt wieder rauf, rechts Ã¼ber den Dornheckenweg bis zum Abzweig Breitengescheid. Ein feiner Uphill-Trail. Am Rudolfstein 2 Jungs mit Kinderwagen und Laubrechen, die den Weg frei machen. Wenn se die Kinderwagen zu Hause lassen sind es auch Biker, geil. Wir kommen ins GesprÃ¤ch, tauschen die Telefonnummern und bekommen noch ein paar Trail-Tips. Aber es ist nix Neues dabei, die fahren wir heute alle noch...Breitengescheid, ein irrer Blick  auf die Wartburg und das unter uns liegende Mariental...











 Weiter geht der Trail bis vor zum Falkheim ein kurzes StÃ¼ck StraÃe und dann in einen Hohlweg und Ã¼ber SpeÃardtstraÃe und ZiegerstraÃe wieder ins Johannistal. Weiter gehtâs Ã¼bern Reuterweg bis hoch zur Eselsstation. Am Bratwurststand Kohlenhydratestopp. Wir wÃ¤ren keine ThÃ¼ringer, wenn es jetzt kein WÃ¼rstchen geben wÃ¼rde...Crusher sieht schon ganz schÃ¶n angegriffen aus. Die Pause kommt gerade recht. Ãbrigens scheint  heute auch die Urologie des Ã¶rtlichen Krankenhauses Ausgang zu haben. Zuerst dÃ¼rfen wir einen nackigen Weiberarsch âgenieÃenâ, aus rechtlichen GrÃ¼nden keine Bilder, dafÃ¼r von dem hier...






Lauter Blasenkranke, tz,tz,tz...Schon doof, wenn man nur nach vorne sichert.
 Nachdem wir uns gestÃ¤rkt haben geht âs wieder abwÃ¤rts Richtung Zeisiggrund, dann rechts weg auf nen Trail um den Metilstein rum. Unterhalb von MÃ¶nch und Nonne dann das...
















 Crusher hat hier ein echtes Problem mit dem breiten Lenker an seinem Grossman.  Sogar meiner mit seinen 58 cm ist hier zu breit. Ein kurzes SchiebestÃ¼ck hoch zu MÃ¶nch und Nonne, zwei markanten Felsformationen, so markant, dass sie jeweils einen eigenen Namen erhalten haben. Es gibt auch ne Sage, warum die so heiÃen, fragt mich aber jetzt nicht, mÃ¼sste jetzt auch erst nachlesen...
Da kommen wir hoch...






Die Nonne..











Auf dem Rundweg wieder vor zur WÃ¼rstchenbude an der Eselsstation und von dort Ã¼ber den Plattenweg, der zum RÃ¶se'schen HÃ¶lzchen fÃ¼hrt, dann links hoch zum Metilstein. Hier oben stand auch mal ne Burg. Reste davon kann man noch besichtigen. Ein Wahnsinnsblick zur Wartburg.  






 Von hier gehen mehrere Trails unterschiedlicher Schwierigkeitsstufen bergab.











 Da geht âs gleich wieder runter...






 Stilleben. Ein Scott, ein Canyon und ein Cube aalen sich in der Sonne, das Grossman kÃ¤mpft noch am Berg...






Von hier oben halten wir uns wieder ans Original. Am RÃ¶seschen HÃ¶lzchen vorbei durch den Stadtwald bis runter zum alten Friedhof und gleich wieder hoch durch den Steinweg. Der hat 's in sich. Komischerweise stÃ¼rzt Matthias bergauf, aber alle sind froh drÃ¼ber. Es ist so steil, aufs Rad kommt man hier kaum.  
 Oberhalb vom SchloÃberg sind wir wieder auf dem Weg zur Eselsstation. Kurzer Stopp, Crusher hÃ¤ngt jetzt richtig durch.  











 An der WÃ¼rstchenbude nochmal Kohlenhydrat- und GetrÃ¤nkestopp. Ich glaub Crusher ist ein bisschen dehydriert und unterzuckert...Jetzt sind wir zum letzten Mal hier. 19 km und 800 hm. Ziemlich genau die HÃ¤lfte. Danach der Aufstieg zur Burg. Die letzten Meter bis zur ZugbrÃ¼cke haben es in sich.











 Viel los hier. Von der Schanze aus ein toller Blick Ã¼ber die Stadt, zur Burg und zu nem Grossman, nem Scott und nem Multicar...






 Touris Ã¼ber Touris, bloÃ schnell weg ...Ãber die Serpentinen geht es wieder runter, danach Ã¼ber den Wartburg-Trail runter auf den Weg zur SÃ¤ngerwiese. Da fahren wir heute aber nicht hin. Hier wieder ne leichte Modifikation. Wir nehmen den Trail Ã¼ber die EliashÃ¶hle. Am Ende ein kurzes TragestÃ¼ck Ã¼ber ne Holztreppe... Danach gleich links an der Kante lang, Ã¼ber den Verbindungsweg von SÃ¤ngerwiese und Burg, durch ne Schlippe steil runter in den Trail zu Waidmanns Ruh', SÃ¤ngerbank und weiter bis zum Eingang der Drachenschlucht. Danach Ã¼ber die StraÃe und auf der anderen Seite hoch zur Hohen Sonne. Oben noch mal GetrÃ¤nkestopp.  






 Der Guide mal im SelbstportrÃ¤t. War beim letzten Anstieg wohl auch schon im Drehzahlbegrenzer...   






 Jetzt haben wir es bald geschafft. Noch einmal runter durch den Hochwaldgrotten-Trail.
 Diesmal schaff ich die blÃ¶de Serpentine und die Steintreppe  geht auch ohne Einschlag. Seb schafft es auch und Crusher bleibt unten an der letzten Kante mit dem Lenker hÃ¤ngen...






 Nur Matthias betÃ¤tigt sich als konsequenter Bergabschieber.  Obwohl er sich im Laufe des Tages doch deutlich mehr traut. Alles nur ne Kopfsache und ne Sache des Schwerpunktes. Arsch hintern Sattel und schon passt es... Ist Ã¼brigens steiler, als es auf den Fotos aussieht. Jetzt haben wir es fast geschafft. Ein groÃer Anstieg noch hoch zum Hirschstein, dann weiter auf der WeinstraÃe und hoch auf den Drachenstein, mit 470m dem hÃ¶chsten Punkt der Eisenacher Umgebung.
 Hier wartet das letzte Highlight auf uns. Die Abfahrt zur Herzogseiche. Unterwegs kommen uns die  Eisenacher Downhiller entgegen. Nutzen auch das schÃ¶ne Wetter.  An der Herzogseiche verlÃ¤sst uns Matthias. Wir fahren weiter Ã¼ber den oberen Downhill und in den 7-TÃ¤ler-Trail. Von dort zum Bornemann-Trail bis vor zum Burschenschaftsdenkmal, die Kastanienallee runter durch den Stadtpark und schon stehen wir am Bahnhof vor dem Bordbistro.   
 Eine geile Runde geht zu Ende. Crusher setzt sich in den Zug und zuckelt wieder nach Erfurt und wir radeln nach Hause.
 NÃ¤chstes Wochenende sehen wir uns alle am Kyff. Freu mich schon. Dort ist es bisher immer ganz gut gelaufen.

by Physioterrorist


----------



## Iselz (7. April 2010)

siehe aktuelle Ausgabe der MTB, Seite 204...


----------



## Physioterrorist (7. April 2010)

Prinzipiell ein schöner Artikel, weil Thüringen und dabei besonders der Eisenacher Bike-Spot endlich die Aufmerksamkeit erfährt, die diese Gegend auch verdient hat.
Tendenziell aber nur ein Werbeartikel der Guide-Firma von Herrn Messing. Ist schon eigenartig, dass sich jemand aus Georgenthal als Eisenacher Local bezeichnet. Kann natürlich sein, dass ich da was verpasst habe und unser Oberbürgermeister Herr Doht Georgenthal heimlich eingemeindet hat...
Außerdem sind ein paar Böcke drin, speziell was den Eisenacher Teil betrifft, aber das merkt man zum Glück nur, wenn man wirklich ein Local ist. Und die Tour, naja... kann man fahren muss man aber nicht, da gibt es Besseres. Auf Wunsch auch als GPX, PN genügt...
So, das soll zu dem Thema genügen, der werte Herr hatte es ja, nach ner verbalen Auseinandersetzung, schon früher auf Platz 1 meiner Ignore-List geschafft.


----------



## Physioterrorist (12. April 2010)

Wollte es eigentlich auf sich beruhen lassen, muss mich aber doch noch mal zu dem in der Mountain Bike 5/10 erschienen Artikel Ã¼ber ThÃ¼ringen und Eisenach auslassen. Nachdem ich den Bericht nun mehrmals gelesen habe stÃ¶Ãt mir eine Passage immer mehr auf.


 Ich zitiere mal...


 Zitat:â...Der Wegestatus der engen Zaubertrails rund um Wartburg und Eisenach ist noch ungeklÃ¤rt. FÃ¼r Biker nicht richtig verboten, sind sie aber eigentlich Wanderern vorbehalten...â Zitat Ende


 Solche Aussagen AuÃenstehender finde ich gelinde gesagt ne Sauerei, weil sie schon in ihrer Formulierung Probleme suggerieren, die gar nicht vorhanden sind und mich als Biker schon im Vorhinein in eine kriminelle Ecke stellen, nur weil ich im Wald Fahrrad fahre. Ich muss mir nicht von Irgendjemand verbieten oder erlauben lassen, ob ich im Wald biken darf oder nicht.   
 Ich fahre hier schon ne ganze Weile durch den Wald und bisher hat es noch nie Probleme gegeben, obwohl die schÃ¶nsten Wege teils wirklich verdammt schmal und ausgesetzt sind und natÃ¼rlich auch von Wanderern frequentiert werden.  
 Prinzipiell habe ich als Biker genau die selben Rechte mich im Wald zu bewegen, wie ein Wandersmann mit Rucksack, allerdings hab ich auch die gleichen Pflichten.  
 FÃ¼r mich gilt deshalb das Prinzip der friedlichen Koexistenz. Wenn man sich an bestimmte Regeln hÃ¤lt, funktioniert es ja auch. Das Zauberwort heiÃt gegenseitige RÃ¼cksichtnahme, wie in Â§1 der StvO. Damit meine ich aber ausdrÃ¼cklich auch FuÃgÃ¤nger, das ist schlieÃlich keine EinbahnstraÃe.
 Dazu gehÃ¶rt unter Anderem, dass ich mich rechtzeitig bemerkbar mache und nicht mit HÃ¶chstgeschwindigkeit um uneinsehbare Kurven heize oder 2 cm an ner ollen Omma vorbei brettere, so dass die vor lauter Schreck hinterher reanimiert werden muss und dass ich auch mal anhalte und absteige, wenn es richtig eng wird. Und ein bisschen Smalltalk hilft auch in aller Regel.
 Wer unbedingt Rennen fahren mÃ¶chte, kann das tun. Ist doch jedes Wochenende irgendwo ein Marathon oder ein Downhill, wo man sich dann ganz offiziell um die Ohren fahren kann...
 Ich will jedenfalls auch in den nÃ¤chsten Jahren hier noch mit dem Bike durch den Wald hirschen und kann deshalb uninspirierte Diskussionen Ã¼ber irgendwelche Streckensperrungen nicht gebrauchen. Wie gesagt, bisher gab es keine Probleme und ich hÃ¤tte gern, dass das auch so bleibt. Man muss ja mit solchen BeitrÃ¤gen nicht unbedingt freiwillig schlafende Hunde wecken. Irgendeinen MÃ¶chtegern-Politiker mit Profilneurose gibt es ja leider Ã¼berall.  
 Jetzt kÃ¶nnt ihr mich zerreiÃen oder auch nicht, aber das musste ich einfach mal los werden.


----------



## stefan1067 (12. April 2010)

Da bin ich ganz Deiner Meinung

                                          stefan1067


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kona1972 (12. April 2010)

@physioterrorist:

wenn Du Lust und Zeit hast, können wir ja mal hier ein paar schöne Trails unter die Stollen nehmen, dafür würd ich dann gerne mal die Eisenacher Runde mit drehen...

Gruß Marko


----------



## Physioterrorist (12. April 2010)

@Kona Wenn du Sonntag Zeit hast, pack dein Bike ein und komm rüber...


----------



## Kona1972 (13. April 2010)

Okay, und beim nächsten Mal dann hier in meiner Umgebung. Wegen Zeit und Treffpunkt meld ich mich dann nochmal bis Samstag.

Marko


----------



## Physioterrorist (13. April 2010)

Hört sich ja gut an, der Ohmtroll hat auch Bock, das wird ein gepflegtes Ründchen...


----------



## Physioterrorist (19. April 2010)

*Wir waren nur mal kurz spielen oder Viba-Anschütz goes Wartburg*

Heute wär es wahrscheinlich besser gewesen, ich wär mit Schnupfen im Bett geblieben, für Weicheier war das nix eher für Dumm-Terroristen, aber dazu später mehr...
Schönstes Postkartenwetter, wer heute zu Hause bleibt ist selber schuld...
Marko ist pünktlich, 10.00 Uhr Start am Bahnhof, wie gehabt...
Hier die dazu passenden Bildchen...
















Geil, wenn mal jemand mit fährt, dann darf man auch mal auf 's Foto...






Unterwegs...
















Die Presse war auch dabei...











Kohlenhydratverpflegungsstopp...






Die Esel waren grad aus...
Müssen wir halt die aus Alu nehmen...

Hier ein paar geheime Aufnahmen der Heeresversuchsanstalt...






Rad-Kanonen, die neue Geheimwaffe gegen Tante Tali und Onkel Ban...






Na wenn 's da nix wird...
















Prost...

Die Viba-Riegelchen machen übrigens verdammt schnell. Strike durch Marko. Auf der letzten Abfahrt werd ich abgeräumt, ausgerechnet auf einer der wenigen Forstweg-Schotter-Passagen dieses Tages.  
 Ich wollt nach links in den Trail und Marko unbedingt geradeaus. 10 min später konnte ich dann sogar wieder an Fahrrad fahren denken 
 Weitere 10 min später waren wir wieder am Bahnhof.  

Das nächste Mal dann im Viba-Anschütz-Revier, freu mich schon, wenn ich denn bis dahin wieder fit bin...

 Fazit
   Das war ein teures Ründchen.  
 Hier mal ne kurze Schadensaufstellung: 

Satteltasche zerrissen
Garmin-Halterung gebrochen
Radhose zerissen
Schotterflechte re Unterschenkel  
                         Schotterflechte re Oberschenkel
                         Schotterflechte re Unterarm
                         Schotterflechte li Unterschenkel
                         Schotterflechte li Oberschenkel    
                         Schotterflechte li Oberarm    
                         geprellte li Hüfte
                         geprellter li Ellenbogen
 geprellte li Schulter 

 Zur Ehrenrettung von Marko, die Satteltasche hab ich vorher selber schon bei zwei Bodenkontakten zerstört,tz,tz,tz

Dumm-Terrorist, dabei wollt ich doch bloß spielen...

 So, Feierabend ich brauch nen Eisbeutel....


----------



## Kona1972 (19. April 2010)

Beim nächsten Mal sollten wir vorher Blinker und Bremslicht ans Bike montieren oder Handzeichen vereinbaren..........

Bis auf diesen doofen Zwischenfall war's aber eine der besten Touren, die ich bis jetzt gefahren bin.

Das nächste Bier geht auf mich.

Gruß und Gute Besserung....

Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (19. April 2010)

Schei55 Vulkanasche...


----------



## ohmtroll (20. April 2010)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> *Wir waren nur mal kurz spielen oder Viba-Anschütz goes Wartburg*
> 
> Hier mal ne kurze Schadensaufstellung:
> 
> ...


Kinder Kinder kaum lässt man Euch alleine raus...

War das jetzt Glück oder Pech daß ich gesundheitlich passen musste?


----------



## Iselz (20. April 2010)

...und dann die hilfe einer bike-freundin ablehnen... 
gute besserung soll ich dir ausrichten.... von mir natürlich auch!


----------



## Physioterrorist (20. April 2010)

@ Iselz 
Jetzt hast du mich aber ins Grübeln gebracht, aber ich glaub, ich weiß wen du meinst...
Das war ja quasi unmittelbar nach Bodenkontakt, da war ich doch noch am Synapsen sortieren...
Vielen Dank für die Blumen, mir geht 's soweit wieder ganz gut, wenn man mal davon ab sieht, dass die ganze linke Seite in den schönsten Anlassfarben leuchtet...


----------



## Physioterrorist (25. April 2010)

War gestern Abend noch mal fix auf dem Inselsberg. 






Dabei hab ich endlich ne Umfahrung der Sendeanlage gefunden. Da ist die Einfahrt zum Trail... 






Hab dann Heimwärts noch nen Abstecher zum Gerberstein gemacht. Die Zufahrt, eigentlich ein toller Trail, sieht allerdings noch verheerend aus...






Die Stihl-Fraktion war zwar schon aktiv, aber das, was noch da liegt, lässt noch kein fahren zu. Das Weiße sind übrigens noch Schneereste.
Hier noch was für die Bildung...






...und hier was fürs Auge...











...der Gipfel im Abendlicht...






Versuch eines Selbstauslöser-Pics auf dem Gipfel...






...war leider zu langsam...






...das ist schon besser...

Die Abfahrt ist zwar kurz, dafür aber knackig, ne hübsche S3. Verblockt mit Serpentinen...Nix für ne Marathon-Schwucke... außerdem tut mir die linke Seite  immer noch vom letzten WE weh.
Und so sieht der Gerberstein von unten aus...






Danach noch ein kleiner Abstecher nach Ruhla zum Trailsscouten. Waren ein paar vielversprechende Sachen dabei, die aber noch mal einer eingehenderen Prüfung unterzogen werden müssen. Die einbrechende Dunkelheit hat Genaueres verhindert. Morgen Abend probier ich 's nochmal ...


----------



## Kona1972 (25. April 2010)

Gut, daß du wieder soweit fit bist, wär ja jammerschade, wenn man bei dem Wetter nicht fahren kann.

Mich hat's übrigens Freitag Abend über den Lenker in die Brombeerhecken katapultiert. Die Bauchlandung erfolgte auf einem Baumstumpf.....(Oberschenkel, Rippen und Schulter geprellt  Hab ein paar Minuten gebraucht, mich und mein Bike bei Dunkelheit da wieder raus zu bekommen. Die Stacheln müssten jetzt auch langsam alle raus sein.

Bis demnächst........


----------



## Physioterrorist (25. April 2010)

Ich hoffe, du bist nicht sauer, wenn sich mein Mitleid in Grenzen hält...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Was hältst du von ner Runde am 9.5 ?


PS:


----------



## Kona1972 (25. April 2010)

Am 9.5. iss schlecht, da muss ich mich um den Biker-Nachwuchs kümmern, der 16.5. (Sonntag nach Himmelfahrt) würde besser passen.

MarKO


----------



## Physioterrorist (25. April 2010)

Am 15. wollte ich eigentlich den Hochrhöner fahren. Mal sehen, wir telefonieren noch mal...


----------



## Physioterrorist (27. April 2010)

*Update Projekt  340

*Es gibt ein paar Veränderungen bei meinem Projekt 340.
Matthias hat Terminschwierigkeiten und wird am 29.5 nicht mitfahren. Ich kann aber den Termin nicht verschieben, wird 's halt ne Solofahrt...
Also nur noch ein Verrückter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (5. Mai 2010)

Hab grad gesehen, dass durch einen Webhost-Wechsel meines blogs bei einigen meiner früheren Berichte die Bildchen wech sind. Kann ich jetzt nicht mehr ändern. Wenn sich noch jemand die vollständigen Berichte anschauen will... In  Geschichten über Biker und Ultraläufer aus Thüringen und dem Rest der Welt könnt ihr meine gesammelten Werke mit allen Bildchen nachlesen... Ist aber noch nicht alles fertig, bin noch am Neu hoch laden, sind im Laufe der Zeit doch einige Berichte zusammen gekommen...


----------



## MoP__ (5. Mai 2010)

Einen schönen Gruß aus Breitungen an alle,

da ich annehme der ein- oder andere kennt die "Reitsteine" am Inselsberg, wie würdet ihr die auf der Singletrail-Skala einordnen?













S3?


----------



## Physioterrorist (5. Mai 2010)

Gratuliere, sieht gut aus. Ich bin da bisher immer zu Fuß unterwegs gewesen. Das ist für mich die Kategorie Nö, fahr ich nicht, aber ich hab auch nicht die dafür notwendige Ausrüstung. Mit S3 liegst du meiner Meinung nach richtig, naja vielleicht noch mit nem kleinen + versehen...


----------



## heitzi (7. Mai 2010)

servus zusamen!
wollten bei euch am vatertag mal die trails unsicher machen.meine frage? wie in MB 05/10 beschrieben hört sich die tour 7 und 8 nicht schlecht an.braucht man eine karte oder ist die tour ausgeschildert oder gibt es sonst tips für touren da oben! aber das eins klar ist wir wollen die trails fahren und keine schotter oder forstpisten schon mal danke in vorraus


----------



## Physioterrorist (11. Mai 2010)

*Generalprobe zur Generalprobe*

Langsam wird 's kribbelig. Zu Himmelfahrt fällt der Startschuss für die Generalprobe zur Generalprobe... Am Freitag wird der Hochrhöner unter die Stollenreifen genommen. 
Das sind laut Wanderkompass-Seite 138 km und 3691 hm bis Bad Salzungen. Da kommt dann allerdings noch das bisschen bis Eisenach hinzu. Da bin ich mir jedoch noch nicht schlüssig, ob ich über den Pumpälzweg oder den Eisenacher-Haus-Weg fahre...
Alles in allem dürfte ich also auf 165-170 km und 4000 hm kommen. Hört sich sportlich an...
14 Tage später dann die Generalprobe für 's Salzkammergut, Projekt 340...


----------



## Physioterrorist (13. Mai 2010)

Nach unserer Tour um die Wartburg nun  der Gegenbesuch bei Marko im Viba-Anschütz-Revier. Die Wahl fiel auf den 8. Mai.  Eigentlich Rennsteiglauf-Wochenende und damit der Heilige Gral  des  M&H Rennsteigteams. Aber leider ist beim Rennsteiglauf ne  Fahrradbegleitung nicht erlaubt und so bin ich quasi arbeitslos und kann  auf eigene Rechnung durch den Wald hetzen.
 Während sich die Jungs oben über  den Rennsteig kämpfen, machen wir etwas weiter unten die Trails  unsicher. Und als Belohnung geht s dann hinterher ab ins Festzelt nach  Schmiedefeld, die hoffentlich guten Platzierungen begießen
 Hier der grobe Fahrplan. 
 Start in Floh-Seligenthal   Heuberghaus  Friedrichroda  Vierpfennighaus  Ebertwiese -Maßkopf   Floh-Seligenthal.
 Das erste Teilstück geht zum Jobstein  hoch, das kenn ich schon vom ThüringenUltra. 
Am Rennsteig, zwischen  Heuberghaus und Spießberghaus, ne Menge forstwirtschaftlicher Holzeinschlag. Am Heuberghaus der erste Trail durch den  Kühlen Grund nach Friedrichroda. Aber zu Beginn ne Menge Schneebruch. An  fahren ist zunächst nicht zu denken 
aber  dann Ein richtig  feiner Trail immer am Bach lang bis runter nach Friedrichroda, wenn  denn der Bruch mal wech is 
Danach der Aufstieg zum Gottestempel. Ich dachte  erst, das gibt wieder ein paar giftige Höhenmeter, aber überraschender  Weise ist der Anstieg dieses wirklich schönen Trails sehr moderat​Ein paar  kleine Hindernisse in Form von umgestürzten Bäumen sind natürlich noch drin
Über s  Vierpfennighaus und den Spittergrund geht s anschließend durch die  Georgenthaler Wand.   Am Bergsee  Ebertwiese ne kurze Rast und ein  Bierchen bei Kurti.​ Über n Masskopf dann wieder Retour nach  Floh-Seligenthal.​Und da wir  noch nicht genug hatten noch ne kleine Extrarunde über den Großen  Gieselsberg zum Andreasbrunnen und dann auf dem Trail an der  Waldhausstraße zurück nach  Schmalle.


Wer den Bericht mit Bildern will...Wildern in fremden Revieren


----------



## Physioterrorist (15. Mai 2010)

Es ist vollbracht, die Kuppenrhön ist Geschichte. Allerdings gestaltete sich die ganze Sache auf Grund der Wetterbedingungen doch schwerer als erwartet.
Ein ausführlicher Bericht folgt...


----------



## Physioterrorist (16. Mai 2010)

Teil I mit den Höhepunkten Kaskadental, Kreuzberg, Schwedenwall und Himmeldunk, Rotem Moor und Wasserkuppe ist online... Hochrhöner-Kuppenrhönvariante Teil I


----------



## Physioterrorist (16. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mich heute selbst übertroffen, Teil II mit den Highlights Wasserkuppe,Weihersberg, Milseburg, Gläser und Pless ist auch schon online
Hochrhöner - Kuppenrittvariante Teil II


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoP__ (17. Mai 2010)

Sehr schöne Beschreibung 

Wie lang ist denn dieser extrem interessant aussehende Trail an der Milseburg?
Auch sonst bin ich an schweren Abfahrten immer interessiert.

Übrigens ist der Pleß der Breitunger Hausberg, denn er liegt im Landkreis Schmalkalden-Meiningen und ist Breitunger Gemeindegebiet


----------



## Physioterrorist (17. Mai 2010)

Ups, wird korrigiert. Die Abfahrt an der Milseburg ist nicht so lang, vielleicht 400-500 m..
Wenn du nur wegen DER dahin fahren willst lohnt die lange Anreise wahrscheinlich nicht. Das müsstest du dann höchstens mit irgendwas Anderem dort in der Nähe kombinieren...


----------



## MoP__ (17. Mai 2010)

Von meinem Arbeitsort sind es nur ~30km.
Wenn dazwischen auch noch was zu finden ist, wäre das echt ok.
Man muss sich in der Gegend eben die kurzen Stücken zusammensuchen an denen man ernsthaft Fahrtechnik üben kann 
Der wird dann eh mehrmals gefahren.
Auf den Reitsteinen gibt es auch mehrere Linien, von denen ich noch nicht alle schaffe.


----------



## Physioterrorist (18. Mai 2010)

Na dann viel Erfolg, hoffentlich hier in Bildern...


----------



## zeuss_79 (18. Mai 2010)

Hallo Ihr Lieben.... Bin soeben wieder die Haustür rein und somit leider zurück aus meinem wunderbaren kurzurlaub in Frauenwald am Rennsteig....War mit einem Kollegen von Samstag bis heut dort zum Biken.... Natürlich standesgemäß bei Erik im Waldfrieden übernachtet, wo auch sonst.....Bin dort mehr als zufrieden gewesen...Haben ein paar nette Touren absolviert, Bilder folgen übernachste Woche, da ich übermorgen in den nächsten Urlaub nach Dänemark abdüse....Samstag bei 14 Grad um 10 Uhr morgens in Münster Westf. losgefahren und gegen Nachmittag bei Erik angekommen bei sage und schreibe 3,5 Grad.....Das hat mich dann fast umgehau´n.... nichts desto trotz gings dann direkt erstmal los zur Schmücke, Eisenberg, Beerberg, Schneekopf und wie die netten Hügel alle noch so heißen...Fazit; super Gegend, ziemlich anstrengend aber die Natur dort läßt alles vergessen.... und wie schon gesagt, für die Unterkunft im Hotel Waldfrieden im Frauenwald, alle Daumen hoch....Grüße, der Andre


----------



## astral67 (21. Mai 2010)

Hallo nach Thüringen!

Gibts rund um die Wartburg auch ein paar Touren und Trails, die man ohne ortskundigen Guide und GPS finden kann oder ist es ein eher aussichtsloses Unterfangen alleine in die Region zu fahren?

Hat vielleicht jemand Lust an Fronleichnam bzw. an dem langen Wochenende eine oder auch mehrere Touren mit mir/uns (sind vermutlich zu zweit) zu fahren? Kondition und Fahrtechnik sind eher noch mittel einzustufen. Touren mit recht hohem Trailanteil wären schon klasse.

Wartburg deshalb, weil ich vorhab in Eisenach unter zu kommen. ich mag die Stadt halt  , was aber nicht heisst, dass man nicht mit dem Auto zu einem anderen Tourstart fahren könnte.


Gruss aus dem flachen Land von der Grenze zwischen Münsterland und Ruhrgebiet,

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoP__ (22. Mai 2010)

Da kann der Terrorist bestimmt weiterhelfen, der ist ja aus Eisenach...
dort gibts wohl auch den ein- oder anderen Bike Laden, wo man geholfen wird. Eine Karte ist schonmal zweckmäßig, sowas sollte man aber überall in Eisenach bekommen.

Ich selbst werde mich in ca. 6 Stunden zur Milseburg begeben


----------



## Haibiker28 (22. Mai 2010)

Hi!

ja, ich wäre dabei! Aber ich will schon am Sonntag fahren (Montag theoretisch auch möglich). Ne Karte hab ich schon  Wo willst du denn genau langfahren? Ich  wollte in Tambach-Dietharz starten. Zeit wäre mir egal. Brauch nur ne Stunde dort hin, deswegen würd ich auch gerne 4-6 Stunden fahren, bzw. unterwegs sein.

Gruß Hans


----------



## astral67 (22. Mai 2010)

Haibiker28 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> ja, ich wäre dabei! Aber ich will schon am Sonntag fahren (Montag theoretisch auch möglich). Ne Karte hab ich schon  Wo willst du denn genau langfahren? Ich  wollte in Tambach-Dietharz starten. Zeit wäre mir egal. Brauch nur ne Stunde dort hin, deswegen würd ich auch gerne 4-6 Stunden fahren, bzw. unterwegs sein.
> 
> Gruß Hans



Hallo Hans,
auf wen war Dein Posting bezogen?
Ich würde erst am Donnerstag, 3.6. in Eisenach aufschlagen und dann bis Sonntag bleiben. Ich bin eher für Tagestouren in der Region. Wenn also einheimische Biker Lust haben, mir die Gegend zu zeigen, fänd ich das riesig 

Gruß,
Jens


----------



## Haibiker28 (22. Mai 2010)

astral67 schrieb:


> Hallo Hans,
> auf wen war Dein Posting bezogen?
> Ich würde erst am Donnerstag, 3.6. in Eisenach aufschlagen und dann bis Sonntag bleiben. Ich bin eher für Tagestouren in der Region. Wenn also einheimische Biker Lust haben, mir die Gegend zu zeigen, fänd ich das riesig
> 
> ...



Ja, war auf dich bezogen . Na aus der Region komm ich auch nicht; wäre auch morgen das erste mal in der Gegend!

Ich werd morgen auf jeden Fall mal vorbeischauen und die Gegend erkunden, aber das mit 3. 6. kann ich dann auch mal ins Auge fassen. Hab halt ein paar Touren aus MB-Magazin 5/10, die ich mir anschauen möchte. Sag mir nochmal Bescheid, wenn du fährst, dann komm ich auch nen Tag mit, aber schlafen werde ich dann da nicht!

Gruß


----------



## MoP__ (22. Mai 2010)

Wie angedroht hab ich die Milseburg beritten 

















kleines Video vom Gipfel:
Das ist auch erst mein zweiter Versuch eines Videos, ich bitte um Nachsicht 

Im unteren Teil war der Trail nicht so schwer, da käme ich auch mit dem Hardtail runter.
Ich sag mal auf den Felsen oben S3-4, in etwa mit den Reitsteinen vergleichbar, im unteren Teil S2.

Eigentlich wollte ich auf dem Rückweg noch ein paar Geschichten in in der Nähe von Roßdorf/Dermbach/Kaltennordheim machen, aber die Zeit war doch zu knapp.


----------



## Physioterrorist (24. Mai 2010)

*Pfingstcamp 2010 in Ruhla - Vorbereitungen*



Anfang April hatte ich folgende Nachricht in meinem Postfach,



Hallo Physioterrorist,

  ich hab mich mal durch Deinen Threat gelesen und festgestellt, dass  Du  dich in der Gegend um Eisenach Ruhla wohl ganz gut auskennst.  Deshalb  melde ich mich jetzt mal bei Dir.
Wir sind eine Gruppe versprengter Ossiâs, die sich 1 x im Jahr zu   Pfingsten treffen. Ab diesem Jahr machen wir das in Ruhla auf dem   Campingplatz.
Nun sind auch ein paar Bergradfahrer dabei, die den TW ein wenig   erkunden wollen. Daher bin ich jetzt auf der Suche nach 2 â 3 Touren die   einen gewissen technischen Anspruch haben und so bei 30 â 50 km und   1000 â 1500 hm liegen.
Ich selbst fahre im Endurobereich und kann Bergauf und -ab schon was   richtig dickes gebrauchen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .
Speziell wÃ¼rden mich ja die Sachen reizen von denen Du geschrieben hast,   dass Du dran vorbeifÃ¤hrst weil ihr, also Du und Dein Rad dafÃ¼r nicht   gemacht seit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )))
Ich hab mir ein paar Karten von der Gegend besorgt hab aber keinen Plan   von dem was lohnenswert ist. Jetzt meine Frage kannst Du mir helfen was   zusammen zu stellen.
Ich kÃ¶nnt Dir z.B. einen Kartenausschnitt scannen und schicken und Du   zeichnest die Runden ein mit Fahrtrichtung.
Oder hast Du ein paar GPS Tracks fÃ¼r mich?
Oder hÃ¤ttest Du Zeit an Pfingsten so als FremdenfÃ¼hrer? ( Allerdings in   sehr gemÃ¤chlichem Tempo da Renntempo in meinem Alter nix mehr is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ))
Oder kennst Du jemanden oder eine Gruppe an die man sich dranhÃ¤ngen kann   Ã¼bers WE?
Falls Du Dich durchringen kannst zu helfen, ist eine Revanche im   PfÃ¤lzerwald sicher, wir haben richtig geile Sachen hier, fÃ¼r jeden   Anspruch.
 GruÃ Frank

  2 Tage hatte ich eh Zeit, was blieb mir also anderes Ã¼brig, als ja zu  sagen. Nem PfÃ¤lzer mit ostdeutschem Migrationshintergrund muss einfach  geholfen werden. Spontan sind mir da die HÃ¶rselbergrunde und die  Trailschaukel durch den Kopf geschossen. Da allerdings der Startort fÃ¼r  das Camp das Waldbad in Ruhla sein sollte, brauchte ich noch einen  mÃ¶glichst trailigen Anschluss zu den HÃ¶rselbergen. Also kurzerhand auf  âs Bike geschwungen und die Ruhlaer Gegend mal genauer unter die Lupe  genommen. Dabei ist dann Inselsberg  und Gerberstein entstanden. Mein Plan war eigentlich, den  Meisenstein, einen 60 m hohen Kletterfelsen, irgendwie mit einzubinden,  aber die einzige akzeptable Zufahrt wÃ¤re die Forstpiste Ã¼ber die  Schwarzbachwiese.
















 Die Fortsetzung sollte Ã¼ber den GroÃen Wartberg und Reitzenberg  Richtung Deubach fÃ¼hren. Der GroÃe Wartberg ist ein hÃ¼bscher Felsen mit  einigen schwierigen Linien. Allerdings gestaltete sich die Zufahrt aus  Richtung Meisenstein als derart schwierig, weil der Forst hier ALLES,  ABER AUCH WIRKLICH ALLES, kurz und klein gefahren hat, so dass ich mir  ne andere Alternative suchen musste. Die hab ich dann auch gefunden.  Dazu aber spÃ¤ter mehrâ¦.


----------



## Physioterrorist (24. Mai 2010)

Hier mal was für die Enduristen und Freerider unter euch...
Königstein
MoP an die Front...


----------



## Houschter (24. Mai 2010)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> 2 Tage hatte ich eh Zeit, was blieb mir also anderes übrig, als ja zu  sagen..



Danke!





Sehr geiles Wochenende!  Freu mich schon auf den Bericht und die Bilder.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## MoP__ (24. Mai 2010)

Oha, sieht interessant aus.

Das mit dem Hinterrad versetzen muss ich noch ein bisschen üben, zumal die Doppelbrücke sowieso schon ziemlich früh limitiert (sieht man auf dem Milseburg Video).
Bei Gelegenheit werde ich da aber mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## NoMoreStevens (26. Mai 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 *Da kann ich mich nur anschließen war ein super WE* 

Revanche im Pfälzer Wald steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (26. Mai 2010)

Juhu !!! Freu mich schon drauf...


----------



## Lovegun (27. Mai 2010)

gnowend!

ich wollte am sonntag mal wieder mit nem kumpel in thüringer wald zum biken. ecke friedrichroda, finsterbergen, tambach dietharz, oberhof etc.
beim letzten mal sind wir die bike strecke nr. 2 der mountain-bike 5/10 gefahren.
Da wir uns aber nicht auskannten, hatte unsere Strecke keinen so hohen Trail Anteil wie in der Zeitschrift versprochen.
Kennt jemand von euch geile Strecken in dieser Ecke, die ohne größere Ortskenntnis aber mit Karte nachfahrbar sind? wir stehen auf enge, steile, schnelle trails und knackig anstiege. also normal eben 
ps: wer lust hat kann sich gerne dranhängen. würde uns freuen. wir kommen beide aus erfurt und fahren mit em zug.

danke euch im vorfeld


----------



## Haibiker28 (27. Mai 2010)

Lovegun schrieb:


> gnowend!
> 
> ich wollte am sonntag mal wieder mit nem kumpel in thüringer wald zum biken. ecke friedrichroda, finsterbergen, tambach dietharz, oberhof etc.
> beim letzten mal sind wir die bike strecke nr. 2 der mountain-bike 5/10 gefahren.
> ...



Hi Lovegun 

Also ich wäre echt gerne dabei, nur kann ich leider dieses WE nicht; auskennen tue ich mich dort auch nicht; ich war letztes WE auf der MB-Magazin Strecke 4. Ich will aber vlt nächstes WE also über Fronleichnam wieder hin; also wenn ihr dann wieder biken gehen wollt, dann schreibt mir! Bin sofort dabei!

LG aus Unterfranken
Hans


----------



## Kona1972 (27. Mai 2010)

Hi,

Ich könnte euch gerne ein paar leckere Sachen zeigen, habe aber am Sonntag Vormittag schon was im Plan, so daß ich erst ca. ab Mittag fahren könnte. Ich würde dann evtl. auch unterwegs dazustoßen. Näheres können wir ja per PN klären.

Gruß Marko


----------



## Physioterrorist (28. Mai 2010)

*Letzte Vorbereitungen zu Projekt 340*

Die letzten Vorbereitungen laufen... Wie es aus sieht, scheint auch  der Wettergott mit zu spielen. Samstag soll bei Werten um 20 Grad der  einzige regenfreie Tag werden.
 Die Lebensmitteldepots sind jedenfalls angelegt...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Allerdings hat sich was bezüglich der Startzeit getan, neue Startzeit  ist um 8.00 Uhr in Hörschel. Der erste Verpflegungsstopp ist in der  Nähe vom Heuberghaus und wird vom Viba-Anschütz-Team versorgt. Geplantes  Eintreffen bei nem 11er-Schnitt inklusive Pausen um die Mittagszeit (So  war jedenfalls bisher immer mein Reisedurchschnitt auf der  Langstrecke)... Versenken des Steines in der Saale geplant um 23.00 Uhr,  danach ist alles offen, kommt drauf an, wie sich die Nacht entwickelt.  Wenn alles  planmäßig läuft, Aufschlag in Hörschel Sonntag gegen 14.00 Uhr. Das  ist jedoch alles noch ziemlich unsicher. Die Beleuchtungsfrage hat sich  kurzfristig auch geklärt. Ich werde neben meiner DX eine  Selbstbauleuchte von Kona1972, die mit 2 P7-Chips bestückt ist, fahren.  Das Ding ist heller als ein Autoscheinwerfer und der Accu hält 5  Stunden, das sollte reichen...
 Das hier...






wird meine "Startnummer" sein. Von Stuntzi lernen, heißt Siegen  lernen... Ich hoffe, ich bring das Ding auch wirklich wieder bis  Hörschel. Ihr werdet die Ersten sein die es erfahren... Jetzt brauch ich nur noch ne Paypal in meiner Signatur und alles wird schön...


----------



## Physioterrorist (28. Mai 2010)

In Eisenach schifft es schon seit Stunden, kennt niemand nen funktionierenden Voodoo-Zauber, dass der Mist endlich aufhört... ???


----------



## Physioterrorist (28. Mai 2010)

*Pfingstcamp 2010 Ruhla - Tag 1*

Montags hatte ich die Nachricht im Postfach, dass die PfÃ¤lzer schon  Freitag in Ruhla aufschlagen und ob ich nicht noch ne kleinere  Einrollrunde im KÃ¶cher hÃ¤tteâ¦ Klar hatte ichâ¦ 15.00 Uhr sollte Treffpunkt auf dem Zeltplatz sein, ich war aber erst  halb vier oben. Die zwei waren schon geschniegelt und gestriegelt, sind  schon ein bisschen nervÃ¶s gewordenâ¦Das Ã¼bliche vorfeiertÃ¤gliche  Verkehrschaos, nervâ¦ Das wird zur Zeit noch durch einige Baustellen in  den Haupteinfallrichtungen verschlimmbessert. Manchmal fragt man sich,  wofÃ¼r es in der Stadt ein VerkehrsplanungsbÃ¼ro gibt, immer alles  gleichzeitig und in die Umleitung gleich noch ne Baustelleâ¦
 Ohne lange Vorrede gleich rauf auf âs Rad und los. Zuerst gleich mal  ne sportliche Steigung rauf zum Rennsteig. WÃ¤hrend das TREK Remedy  ordentlich Tempo vorgibt, hÃ¤ngt das Liteville 901 ein bisserl zurÃ¼ck.  OK, mit 16,5 kg hat âs auch ein recht stabiles Chassis. DafÃ¼r ist der  Diesel ne Wucht.
 Wie ein Lanz-Bulldog tuckert der das ganze Wochenende jeden Anstieg  klaglos hochâ¦ Und da waren doch einige dabei, bei denen selbst  eingefleischte Marathon-Schwucken ihre Probleme kriegenâ¦
 Bergab ging âs dafÃ¼r dann im ICE-Tempo, wie auf Schienenâ¦ Naja, die  Gewichtsverteilung war ja auch optimiert, der Massenschwerpunkt wurde  hervorragend recht tief und mittig ins Rad integriertâ¦




 
Unser Chef-Navigator hatte Ã¼brigens folgende Strecke vorgegebenâ¦

Start Waldbad â Rennsteig â GlÃ¶ckner â Dreiherrnstein â  Venezianerstein â Grauer Weg â Parkplatz Ski-Lift â Tabarz â Lauchagrund  â Grenzwiese â GroÃer Inselsberg â Gerberstein â Ruhlaer SkihÃ¼tte â  Altes Kulturhaus Ruhla â Waldbad

 Da haben wir gleich mal alles dabei, was die Gegend so zu bieten hat,  knackige Anstiege, Panorama-Ausblicke, Trails und einen anspruchsvollen  Downhillâ¦

So, fÃ¼r die ohne Tickets ist hier Schluss. Weiter geht 's, Ã¼brigens mit allen Bildchen, dort... *Pfingstcamp 2010 Ruhla - Tag 1*


----------



## Lovegun (28. Mai 2010)

@ physioterrorist:
hi hab mir eben deinen thread durchgelesen über die tour, die du mit den pfälzern gedreht hast. scheint ja ne schöne runde zu sein. könntest du die wegbeschreibung noch etwas mehr eingrenzen, damit ich die strecke auf der karte nachvollziehen kann? 
hab dir gestern auch ne email geschrieben!
grüße


----------



## Physioterrorist (28. Mai 2010)

Lovegun schrieb:


> ...ich wollte am sonntag mal wieder mit nem kumpel in thüringer wald zum biken. ecke friedrichroda, finsterbergen, tambach dietharz, oberhof etc.
> Da wir uns aber nicht auskannten, hatte unsere Strecke keinen so hohen Trail Anteil wie in der Zeitschrift versprochen...



Setzt dich mit Kona1972 in Verbindung, der kommt dort aus der Gegend und hat deutlich mehr Ahnung von dem Bike-Revier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lovegun (28. Mai 2010)

@ kona1972:
jup hört sich gut an 
allerdings würden wir wegen des wetters bereits morgen fahren wollen. hast du da zeit?
grüße


----------



## Physioterrorist (28. Mai 2010)

Joo, den ganzen Tag, kannst ja mit radeln... Start ist in Hörschel um 8.00 Uhr... Da kannst auch gleich mit Kona quatschen, den Treff ich nämlich zwei mal, einmal Mittags und dann zum Frühstück...


----------



## MoP__ (28. Mai 2010)

Wann bist du da so tendenziell am Dreiherrnstein oder Inselsberg?
Ich überleg gerade, ob ich nicht ein Stück mit meinem Wilier mitfahre (Hörschel-Dreiherrnstein bzw. Inselsberg). 
Ich muss nämlich noch ein bisschen trainieren (die Megavalanche ruft...), da kommt mir so eine Motivation ganz recht.
Aufhalten will ich dich aber nicht, ggf fahr ich dann alleine weiter.

Wie kommt man denn vom Bahnhof Hörschel (bin evtl. 07.20Uhr da) zum Rennsteig Anfang?
Ehrlichgesagt bin ich auf dem Rennsteig noch nie weiter als zwischen Dreiherrnstein und Inselsberg unterwegs gewesen 

Heute Abend geh ich noch auf einen Geburtstag, je nach Zustand komm ich dann morgen nach Hörschel oder nicht.


----------



## Physioterrorist (28. Mai 2010)

Am Heuberghaus will ich gegen 12-12.30 sein und der Bahnhof von Hörschel ist ungefahr 200m weg... Tendenziell geht's bis zum Inselsberg nur bergauf...


----------



## MoP__ (28. Mai 2010)

edit: Heut wird es bei mir wohl doch nichts.


----------



## Kona1972 (29. Mai 2010)

Projekt 340, Zwischenstand:

Um 11.30 Uhr ist Verpflegungsstop am Heuberg nach knapp 45km. 











Es finden sich auch 2 Begleiter, die bis zur Ebertswiese mitfahren.






und weiter geht's in Richtung Blankenstein.....

Wenn alles klappt, gibt's auf dem Rückweg morgen hier Frühstück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (30. Mai 2010)

Game over. Um 6.00 Uhr steige ich vom Rad. In Masserberg ist Schluss mit lustig.
Die Nacht war einfach gruselig. Pünktlich um 24.00 Uhr beginnt der Regen... Nach 6 Stunden Regenfahrt ist der Terrorist weich gekocht...
Bericht folgt...
Trotzdem...


----------



## Houschter (30. Mai 2010)

Chapeau!

Und angenehme Nachtruhe!


----------



## Kasebi (30. Mai 2010)

Gratulation und Hut ab. Es war ja "nur" die Generalprobe.
Da steht dem gelingen der "Premiere" in Goisern nichts mehr im Wege
Also bis dann 
Kasebi


----------



## stefan1067 (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo Physioterrorist,

schade für dich das der Wettergott nicht mitgespielt hat aber trotzdem "Hut ab" vor der Leistung. Der Rennsteig ist zwar "nur Mittelgebirge " aber er hat es doch ganz schön in sich und bei Regen noch dazu in der Nacht ist es noch eine extra Qual.
Also noch einmal "Hut ab".


----------



## Physioterrorist (30. Mai 2010)

Wenn die Generalprobe schief geht muss es ja zur Premiere klappen...


----------



## NoMoreStevens (30. Mai 2010)

@ Physioterrorist

Ich sags ja Du bist verrückt, da würd ich sterben unterwegs  
Für sowas fehlt mir einfach das Maso - Gen - Hut ab !!! 

Gutes Gelingen bei der Premiere

man sieht sich in der Pfalz


----------



## Physioterrorist (30. Mai 2010)

*Projekt 340 - Der Bericht Teil I*

30.5.2010, 6.00 Uhr in der FrÃ¼h, Masserberg. Ich gebe nach 240 km und  6 Stunden Dauerregen auf, das Projekt 340 ist so nicht realisierbar,  jedenfalls nicht heute. Die Aussicht auf weitere 8-9 Stunden bei eisigem  Wind im Regen lÃ¤sst mir keine andere Wahl. Wie âs dazu kam und wie es  mir bis dahin erging jetzt hierâ¦.
 ChipstÃ¼ten zurecht gelegt? Frisches Bierchen gezapft? OK, dann Licht  aus. Los geht die Showâ¦.

 29.5.2010, um 6.00 Uhr klingelt der Wecker, aber ich bin schon viel  frÃ¼her wach. Kaffee trinken, Tasche packen, 7.35 Uhr geht âs mit dem  Auto nach HÃ¶rschel. Holger vom M&H-Rennsteigteam ist da und macht  die obligatorischen Startfoto âs und gleich auch noch ein Interview fÃ¼r  M&H-Rennsteig-TV.
 Um 7.53 Uhr fahre ich los, nicht ohne vorher den obligatorischen  Stein von der Werra eingesammelt zu haben.







StÃ¤ndig immer live fÃ¼r euch dabei unsere beiden finnischen  Fan-Reporter P.Hysio und T.Errorist. Den werten Dauerlesern sind die  zwei ja schon vom ThÃ¼ringenUltra  und der legendÃ¤ren Rennsteig  nonstop in 24 h Bezwingung bekannt. Danke fÃ¼r die Text- und  BildbeitrÃ¤ge, mit denen ihr meine Abenteuer immer so eindrucksvoll  dokumentiert. Das Wetter ist Ã¼brigens super, das verspricht ein richtig  schÃ¶ner Tag zu werden.


So, fÃ¼r alle unter 16 ist hier Feierabend, ab jetzt wird 's nicht Jugendfrei...
FÃ¼r alle anderen geht 's da weiter


----------



## Physioterrorist (1. Juni 2010)

Habt ihr noch Luft? Auf 942 m kann die manchmal ganz schön dünn  werden, besonders, wenn man mit dem Fahrrad da rauf fährt 
Weiter geht s im Terroristenkino

 Nachdem ich das Foto



 
 geschossen hatte, gleich die nächste Bekanntschaft. Der hier



 
bildet mit mir bis zum Großen Dreiherrnstein ne Fahrgemeinschaft. Der  Sonneberger  war mit seiner Frau im Ski-Tunnel und als Belohnung darf  er jetzt mit dem Bike nach Hause fahren, während Frauchen mit dem Auto  die Streckenbetreuung organisiert. Die Strecke ist einfach genial.  Fluffige S0-S1-Trails, immer leicht bergab und durchsetzt mit einigen  Wurzelpassagen und ,wie kann es anders sein, natürlich auch  Gegenanstiegen Mein Hase gibt das Tempo vor und ich heize einfach  hinterher. Ein guter 20er Schnitt, das fleckt

Wie immer, bei guten Filmen...weiter geht's da


----------



## _torsten_ (1. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich dich bewundern oder für verrückt erklären soll ...  
Aber Helm ab und besseres Wetter für den nächsten Anlauf!


----------



## Physioterrorist (1. Juni 2010)

Bleib bei verrückt, das würde mir besser gefallen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (2. Juni 2010)

*Pfingstcamp Ruhla 2010 - Tag 2*

PÃ¼nktlich um 10.00 Uhr schlage ich im Ruhlaer Waldbad auf. Im  Zeltlager ist alles noch ziemlich ruhig.









Scheint ne lange Nacht gewesen zu seinâ¦








Die zwei PfÃ¤lzer sehen aber aus, als wÃ¤ren sie fit. Wer Saufen kannâ¦


Der Plan fÃ¼r heute.
 Auf dem Rundwanderweg um Ruhla rum â Thal â Seebach â Deubach â  Zapfengrund â GroÃer HÃ¶rselberg â Ostabfahrt â KochbrÃ¼nnlein â  Apothekenwiese â Kammweg â Kleiner HÃ¶rselberg â Petersberg- Kammweg â  Bahnhof Eisenach â Burschenschaftsdenkmal â Hohe Sonne â Alexanderturm  und zurÃ¼ck zum Campground Ã¼ber den Ruhlaer Rundwanderweg


 Das wird ne sportliche Runde. Am Ende des Tages stehen 1700 hm auf  der Uhr, bei den Kilometern sind unsere elektronischen Helferlein  uneins. Der eine sagt 63, der andere 67 Kilometer. Na gut einigen wir  uns auf die Mitte.


Details mit Bildern und dem Rest der Geschichte wie immer da


----------



## Physioterrorist (6. Juni 2010)

*Pfingstcamp Ruhla 2010 - Tag 3*

Tag 3 beginnt etwas anders. Heute hab ich nicht so viel Zeit, ich  muss zum Kaffee zu Hause sein, familiäre Verpflichtungen Deswegen fahre  ich gleich mit dem Rad bis hoch ins Waldbad und werde mich dann im  Laufe des Tages absetzen und die Jungs die letzten Kilometer alleine  radeln lassen. Vorsorglich habe ich den Pfälzern die Route auf s  elektronische Helferlein gespielt, so dass sie im Notfall auch alleine 9.45 Uhr bin ich oben. Houschter sieht reichlich verorgelt aus. Was 2  Flaschen Riesling doch für eine verheerende Wirkung haben könnenIch  glaub, da hat er nur die Erste und die Letzte gezählt
 Aber pünktlich zum Start sitzt er auf dem Rad
 Der Plan für heute sieht als Höhepunkt des Wochenendes die  Trailschaukel mit ihren geilen Trails rund um Eisenach vor. Mit je 10 km   An- und Abreise werden am Ende des Tages wieder rund 60 km und 1500 hm  auf der Uhr stehen.
 Anfahrt über den Rennsteig








offensichtlich geht es Houschter wieder gut




 

An der Hohen Sonne geht s los. Zunächst  wie gestern, nur anders rum, Drachenstein  Herzogseiche  7-Täler-Trail  und Bornemann-Trail  Burschenschaftsdenkmal. Von dort über den  Panorama-Weg

Immer, wenn 's am Schönsten ist... der Rest mit Bildern, wie immer
da Pfingstcamp Ruhla 2010 - Tag 3​


----------



## Kona1972 (8. Juni 2010)

So, ich konnte es nicht lassen und habe mir jetzt auch einen Blog zugelegt, um über meine Schandtaten zu berichten. 

Den ersten Streich gibts hier: http://mybikeblog.wordpress.com/2010/06/06/6-6-2010-die-harte-tour/

Marko


----------



## Physioterrorist (22. Juni 2010)

Die Rennsaison hat begonnen, die Tourberichte aus der Region werden also in nächster Zeit etwas kürzer ausfallen oder ganz aus bleiben. Hoffe, dass ich dass dann im Herbst wieder aufarbeiten kann...
Wen 's interessiert, hier gibt 's den Bericht zu Willingen 2010


----------



## Physioterrorist (27. Juni 2010)

Bei nem Blick auf den Kalender hab ich mit erschrecken festgestellt, dass dieses WE das letzte freie WE vor dem Salzkammergut ist.Nächstes WE ist thüringenULTRA, da bin ich als Fahrradbegleitung für einen der Favoriten unterwegs(Bericht von 2009 Teil I und Teil II), dann ist Bike-Camp im Harz.
Der Wetterbericht verspricht Reloaded-Wetter. Nein, nein nicht Projekt 340. Dafür brauch ich längere Vorbereitung(Verpflegungsdepots). Das hier Eisenach-Eisenacher Haus-Oberhof-Eisenach. 214 km mit 4372 hm. Bin ich letztes Jahr schon mal in 18h...
Diesmal lief 's deutlich besser. 15:55:56h. Punktlandung. Das Salzkammergut kann kommen..


----------



## MoP__ (29. Juni 2010)

Inwiefern stimmen eigentlich Höhenmeterangaben aus Google Earth mit der Realität überein?
Ich habe einfach immer vom tiefsten Punkt zum nächsten Berg die Differenzen genommen. Da bleiben halt kleine Wellen außen vor. Gibts da einen "Korrekturfaktor"?

Vorgestern bin ich von Breitungen aus über den Pleß, die Stoffelskuppe, das Horn nach Urnshausen gefahren.
Von dort aus weiter auf den Baier. Dann zurück über den Pleß, unter Auslassung von Horn und Stoffelskuppe.
Waren laut GE etwa 45km und 1300hm.

Eine erweiterte Tour hab ich mir auch schon überlegt.
Die wäre:
Breitungen - Pleß - Stoffelskuppe - Horn - Baier - Emberg - Zellerkopf - Steinkopf - Umpfen - Roßberg - Gläserberg, und zum Schluss nochmal über den Pleß nach Breitungen zurück.
Mit 75km und 2400hm ziemlich hart.
Aber bei der Hitze liegt die Runde (bzw. ich) erstmal auf Eis.


----------



## Kona1972 (29. Juni 2010)

Meistens sind es in echt etwas mehr Höhenmeter, wieviel kann man schlecht sagen, die Abweichung ist unterschiedlich, es können aber durchaus schonmal 20% sein. Recht genau geht nur ein barometrischer Höhenmesser.

Ich wüsst übrigens was technisches für dich zum runterfahren: von Friedrichroda auf einem ganz gut fahrbaren Uphill-Trail (Keils-Promenade) hoch zum Gottlob und dann rechts davon einen (S3?)-Trail mit einer kurzen etwas steileren Felspassage und engen Spitzkehren (Hinterrad versetzen am Abhang...) wieder runter. 






(die Kehren auf dem Foto schaff ich noch, aber weiter unten muss der Fuß runter)

Wenn man vorher noch den Trail vom Heuberg durchs kühle Tal mitnimmt, dürfte sich die Anfahrt schon lohnen, auf der Gegenseite gibt's auch noch was zum dazukombinieren (Schauenburg)

Ich fände die erweiterte Rhön-Runde übrigens interressant, da wollt ich schon immer mal rumfahren.
Sind eigentlich die Dermbacher Klippen am Baier fahrbar? (Zitat outdooractive.com: Achtung: Der Weg durch das beeindruckende Felsengebiet über Dermbach sollte nur bei guter Witterung begangen werden. Bei Nässe oder gar Eis besteht durchaus Absturzgefahr, denn der Weg schlängelt sich sehr eng um die Felsabstürze.)

Marko


----------



## MoP__ (30. Juni 2010)

Ja, der Trail vom Heuberghaus nach Friedrichroda stand eh für diese Woche auf dem Plan.
Danke für die Ergänzung 

Was die Rhön Runde angeht, kannst du auch von Roßdorf aus starten.
Dann spart man sich die Strecke Breitungen-Pleß bzw. umgekehrt, und somit ca. 400hm Aufstieg von Breitungen aus.
Dann hat die Tour geschätzte 2000hm bei nur noch 60km 

Am Baier gibts meines Wissens nach keine Klippen, einzig die Basaltblockhalden "liegen da rum".
Es gibt vom Gipfel einen kurzen Singletrail Richtung Norden runter, 
aber im Moment ist der völlig zugewuchert und 2-3 Bäume liegen auch drauf. Fahrbar nur, wenn man Brennnesseln wirklich mag. 
Ob das aber Einfluss auf die Einordnung auf der Skala hat? 

Die Klippen sind wahrscheinlich auf der anderen Seite von Dermbach, nach den Bildern sind sie aus Kalk.
Allerdings war ich da selbst noch nicht.

In der Gegend Hümpfershausen / Friedelshausen lassen mich Bezeichnungen wie "Steinforst", "Steinkopf", und "Steinige Wiesen" aufhorchen.
Das könnte man alles mit einem Mal abkleppern ^^


----------



## MoP__ (16. Juli 2010)

Gestern war ich mit meinem Wilier im Kühlen Tal, und danach noch auf dem  Gottlob in Friedrichroda unterwegs.

Das Kühle Tal ist ein ganz schöner Trail, wenn es auch durch die vielen  Steine etwas "hakelig" zu fahren ist. Mit mehr Federweg dürfte aber  schnell Flow aufkommen 
Der Trail vom Gottlob ist auch sehr schön, da kann man Spitzkehren üben.
Der Untergrund ist aber meist ziemlich rutschig, so dass man kaum Last  aufs Vorderrad bringen kann.
Es ging dann mit Müh und Not und Arsch hinterm Sattel auch ohne  Versetzen rum. 
Die Schauenburg (oder besser den Felsen wo sie mal stand) hab ich mir  auch angesehen, aber das was da an Trails ist, ist meist von Bäumen  bedeckt.

Von der Einordnung her gebe ich dem Trail vom Heuberghaus runter mal  eine S1-S2 (S2 z.B. die kleine Treppe wo man um die Ecke muss).
Der vom Gottlob ist durchaus ne S3, aber einzig durch die Spitzkehren,  sonst unproblematisch.

Kann mir jemand sagen, *wie* schwer die Serpentinen vom Königstein bei Eisenach sind? (Vergleichsweise mit dem Gottlob z.B.?)
Sieht auf dem Bildern für das CC zu steil aus, und den DH Panzer kann ich da wohl auch kaum rum wuchten.
Momentan baue ich mir aus dem Fusion Whiplash Rahmen wieder sowas wie ein Enduro Rad zusammen. Wird 140/130mm Federweg haben und für alles geeignet sein, von Tour bis DH. Gewicht angepeilt 15kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lovegun (16. Juli 2010)

Mahlzeit,
fährt jemand am we in thür wald zum biken?

grüße torben


----------



## MoP__ (16. Juli 2010)

Eventuell am Sonntag.
Für ne Runde irgendwo im Bereich Inselsberg wär ich zu haben.

Was hast du denn angepeilt (Ort, Länge, Fahrstil)?


----------



## Lovegun (16. Juli 2010)

grüße,

also konkret angepeilt hab ich nichts. dein beitrag hat sich bzgl der strecke aber recht gut angehört. da hab ich spontan lust bekommen. 
fahr en all mountain, strecken dementsprechend. technisch ist gut, schnell und flowig soll es sein   bis 60, 70 km is ok.
allerdings wenns so brechend heiss ist wie die tage hab ich so meine probleme


----------



## MoP__ (17. Juli 2010)

Von den Temperaturen her soll es ja lediglich 25-28°C warm werden.

Meine Idee wäre, vom Großen Inselsberg einen Wanderweg zum kleinen Inselsberg zu fahren, danach über den Rennsteig zum Heuberghaus und durchs Kühle Tal nach Friedrichroda. Dort wird gleich noch der Gottlob-Trail eingebunden. 
Danach "irgendwie" (Vorschläge?) rüber nach Tabarz, und von dort durch den Lauchagrund auf den Inselsberg zurück.

Oder andersrum:
Großer Inselsberg, Wanderweg zum Parkplatz vom Skilift, "alte Downhillstrecke" neben der Straße nach Tabarz (ganz normaler Trail), danach über die aktuelle Downhillstrecke (Sprünge kann man ja weglassen), von Tabarz nach Friedrichroda, usw.

Das sollten jeweils rund 25km und 900hm (GoogleEarth) sein.
Als Erweiterung der ersten Runde könnte man auch über Winterstein fahren, und dann den Schlotweg (der ist auch so wie er heißt). Macht 3-4km extra. 
Mit dem Bike bin ich mir ein bisschen unschlüssig, beim CC fehlt doch etwas der Abfahrtsspaß .
Wenn es bergauf nicht all zu schnell gehen soll, dann nehm ich lieber das Alutech.
Ich hab zwar noch ein Nerve ESX hier, aber das ist bereits geschlachtet und wird Teilespender für das Fusion.


----------



## astral67 (17. Juli 2010)

@MoP: Deine Tourideen klingen für einen Aussenstehenden nicht schlecht. Acid_driver und ich haben für 4 Tage Eisenach gebucht  und zwar Anfang August (4. - 7.) und wir sind für Tourvorschläge und Mitbiker offen und aufgeschlossen.

Gruß,
Jens

PS: Nachdem ja der erste Anlauf nicht geklappt hat, sollte es nun was werden, das Zimmer ist jedenfalls fest


----------



## MoP__ (17. Juli 2010)

Ich werde morgen vom Inselsberg aus starten.
Einen Mitfahrer hab ich evtl. schon, wer mit will kann kommen.
Treffpunkt 14.00-14.15Uhr am oberen Ende der großen Treppe am Inselsberg (Gipfel).
Ich habe entweder ein rotes Wilier oder ein grünes Alutech dabei und einen blau-weißen Helm aufm Kopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iselz (18. Juli 2010)

MoP schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen vom Inselsberg aus starten.
> Einen Mitfahrer hab ich evtl. schon, wer mit will kann kommen.
> Treffpunkt 14.00-14.15Uhr am oberen Ende der großen Treppe am Inselsberg (Gipfel).
> Ich habe entweder ein rotes Wilier oder ein grünes Alutech dabei und einen blau-weißen Helm aufm Kopf



bist du zufällig den dreien begegnet, die ein defektes schaltauge etc hatten? die standen um die mittagszeit zwischen tanzbuche und possenroder kreuz und wollten heute eigentlich noch nach schmiedefeld kommen...


----------



## MoP__ (18. Juli 2010)

Iselz schrieb:


> bist du zufällig den dreien begegnet, die ein defektes schaltauge etc hatten? die standen um die mittagszeit zwischen tanzbuche und possenroder kreuz und wollten heute eigentlich noch nach schmiedefeld kommen...



Da hab ich niemanden gesehen.
Allerdings bin ich da auch erst gegen 15Uhr vorbei gekommen.


----------



## Iselz (19. Juli 2010)

hm, dann sind sie zumindest noch "weiter" gekommen


----------



## Fisch86 (20. Juli 2010)

@astral67: Die paar Tage reichen aber nicht für Eisenach. Da könnt ihr ruhig noch einige Tage dranhängen 

Ich kann euch bestimmt auch einige schöne Strecken zeigen


----------



## astral67 (20. Juli 2010)

Fisch86 schrieb:


> @astral67: Die paar Tage reichen aber nicht für Eisenach. Da könnt ihr ruhig noch einige Tage dranhängen
> 
> Ich kann euch bestimmt auch einige schöne Strecken zeigen



Klingt gut 

Ich meld mich hier, wenn es losgeht. Wir werden schätzungsweise am 4. August gegen Mittag eintrudeln und würden dann wohl gleich aufs Bike steigen für ne kleine Einstiegsrunde.

LG
Jens

PS: Kann Dir auch mal meine Nummer per PM senden


----------



## Datenwurm (24. Juli 2010)

War heute mit MoP unterwegs auf der "MoP-Tour" siehe oben... vom Gottlob runter bin ich in ein Wespennest gestürzt - 11 Stiche und fröhliche Schmerzen aufm Weg zurück zum Großen IBerg


----------



## MoP__ (25. Juli 2010)

Da sieht mans wieder, Mountainbiker zerstören die Natur 
Aber in dem Fall kam ja die Rache sofort.

Nächstes Mal also in diesem Anzug:


----------



## Kona1972 (26. Juli 2010)

Hi,

War gestern mal in der Gegend um Bad Liebenstein unterwegs und hab da auch ein paar nette Trails gesehen und z.T befahren. Schön zu fahren ist natürlich der Breitunger Rennweg zwischen hoher Klinge und Bairoda. Aber auch am Aschenberg und um die Ruine Liebenstein gibt es scheinbar einiges an schmaleren Pfaden. Um Schloß Altenstein findet sich bestimmt auch noch was. 
Da wäre sicher mal ne hübsche Tour draus zu basteln. Wenn jemand dort öfter unterwegs ist und ein paar Tips beisteuern kann, dann her damit.

Gruß Marko


----------



## MoP__ (26. Juli 2010)

Kona1972 schrieb:


> Schön zu fahren ist natürlich der Breitunger Rennweg zwischen hoher Klinge und Bairoda.



Da würde ich aber auf jeden Fall vorher noch das Stück vom Judenkopf runter zur Hohen Klinge fahren (ist auch Teil des Breitunger Rennwegs).
Dann bis Bairoda gar nicht mehr anhalten, und plötzlich sind über 300hm vernichtet 
(Und das bei 10% Durchschnittsgefälle. Man könnte glatt auf Ideen kommen...)

Z.B von Liebenstein über Atterode durchs Thüringer Tal auf den Krätzers Rasen. Da gehts recht sportlich hoch.
Dann weiter bis zur L1127, dort rechts, und nach ein paar hundert Metern rechts auf den Breitunger Rennweg. 
Da folgt etwas auf- und ab, bevor oben angesprochene Abfahrt kommt.
Man könne stattdessem natürlich auch links abbiegen und bis zum Dreiherrnstein oder Inselsberg fahren.


Ich war gestern wieder mal auf den Reitsteinen, aber mit nur 140mm Federweg.
Das ist echt ne harte Nuss, ganz hab ichs noch nicht geschafft.
Nur die Kommentare von den Wanderern sind immer wieder schön.
Sie:"Ohh, wenn man hier stürzt. Da möcht man gar nicht dran denken."
Er:"Ach wo, das ist ein Profi!"

Und wenn man dann nebenan wieder hochfährt, wird man auch gleich für bekloppt erklärt.
Wobei das wirklich einer der übelsten Anstiege ist, den ich noch hochfahren kann.


----------



## Physioterrorist (29. August 2010)

Hab heute bei ner Runde um Eisenach einen Hidden Spot gefunden. Ist ne geile Strecke, keine Frage...
Jetzt kommt allerdings das *ABER*...
Ich halte nix von solchen Schaufel-, und Baumumsägeaktionen noch dazu in einem Totalreservat. Das provoziert geradezu Ärger, zumal die Gegend auch genügend schmale und steile Wegerl mit natürlichen Sprüngen bietet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoP__ (30. August 2010)

Aber warum verrätst du es dann erst hier 

Wir MTB-Riderz haben wahrscheinlich noch für dieses Jahr ein Event in Planung.
Eine Downhillstrecke haben wir zwar (immer-)noch nicht, aber das kann uns nicht vom Bergabfahren abhalten.
Nur soviel sei mal verraten:

- Begrenzte Teilnehmerzahl (wegen Aufwand)
- geringe Startgebühr (wird gleich wieder verfressen und versoffen)

- Strecke 4,9km lang, auf frei zugänglichen Wegen
- 320hm Abwärtsbewegung
- 25hm aufwärts (nützt ja nix)
- Zeitmessung und Siegerehrung
Wahrscheinlich 2 mal zu fahren. Kein Shuttle 
Das Ganze im Rahmen einer gemeinsamen Tour.
Außerdem keine Sprünge o.ä., man kann also mit absolut jedem MTB da (konkurrenzfähig!) mitmachen.

Uns wer das erste Stück Trail vom Pless in Richtung Bad Salzungen kennt, hat auch schon das erste Drittel der Strecke im Kopf... 
(Und pssst! ...wer in mein Fotoalbum schaut, kennt sogar alles...)

Genaueres gegen Ende der Woche, weil wir da noch einiges zu planen haben, u.a. den Termin.
Startplätze gibts dann in einem separaten Thread hier im Thüringen Unterforum.
Wahrscheinlich so 10-15. 
Wer grundsätzlich Interesse hat, kann ja schonmal "hier" rufen.


----------



## mtb-xxl (30. August 2010)

Strecke Hardttailtauglich?


----------



## MoP__ (30. August 2010)

Definitiv.

Hardtail, Starrgabel, Cantis sollte auch gehen 
Es gibt eine sehr steile Stelle namens "Hirschwand". Da kommt es aufs Gleichgewicht an, aber für Geübte ist die auch ohne Sattelabsenkung zu schaffen.

Wir tendieren im Moment zu folgenden Kategorien:
- Jugendliche bis 18, ohne Unterteilung
- Erwachsene, Hardtail
- Erwachsene, Fully
+ Gesamtschnellster
Wir planen maximal 30 Teilnehmer zuzulassen, daher haben wir das nicht noch in m/w geteilt.

Meine persönliche Vermutung ist, dass ein leichtes CC- oder Allmountain Fully mit absenkbarer Stütze das Schnellste wäre.
Hat aber zumindestens von uns Breitungern niemand 

Sobald wir alles beschlossen haben, gibts es auch nochmal eine genaue Ausschreibung, mit Streckenbeschreibung usw.
Ich will da nicht so viel vorwegnehmen.


----------



## Iselz (30. August 2010)

habt ihr schon ein ungefähres datum? und (aus aktuellen anlass): darf ich dieses mal die sachsen mitbringen?


----------



## MoP__ (30. August 2010)

Zum Datum kann ich wirklich erst Mittwoch oder Donnerstag was sagen, weil wir da Sitzung haben.
Sachsen dürfen auch mitfahren


----------



## mtb-xxl (31. August 2010)

MoP schrieb:


> Zum Datum kann ich wirklich erst Mittwoch oder Donnerstag was sagen, weil wir da Sitzung haben.
> Sachsen dürfen auch mitfahren



Bekommen die überhaupt ein Visum um den Bratwurstäquator überqueren zu dürfen?


----------



## Iselz (31. August 2010)

mtb-xxl schrieb:


> Bekommen die überhaupt ein Visum um den Bratwurstäquator überqueren zu dürfen?



haste in geografie nicht aufgepasst, oder?


----------



## mtb-xxl (1. September 2010)

Du scheinst in thüringer Bratwurstlehre nicht aufgepasst zu haben


----------



## Iselz (1. September 2010)

kenn die a4 als bratwurstgrenze und dann gibts ja noch den weißwurstäquator - oder hat sich da was geändert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-xxl (1. September 2010)

Rennsteig = Bratwurstäquator.


----------



## Kona1972 (1. September 2010)

Hi,

Ich würd evtl. den Platz mit dem leichten CC-Fully einnehmen, wenn's zeitlich passt.

Marko

p.s.: Der Rennsteig ist die Bratwurstgrenze, westlich davon gibt's die besseren, östlich davon machen die oft Kümmel rein...:kotz:


----------



## Physioterrorist (1. September 2010)

Hätte auch Lust, bin aber zeitlich recht limitiert...

Zum Thema Bratwurst-Äquator hab ich das gefunden...

Demnach gehören die Sachsen jetzt dazu. Wäre ja auch kein Wunder, Eisenach, Weimar, Altenburg, Gotha und Saalfeld waren zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten ja mal sächsisch. Siehe da...

PS: Wir sollten einen extra Bratwurst-Fred aufmachen...


----------



## mtb-xxl (1. September 2010)

Kona1972 schrieb:


> p.s.: Der Rennsteig ist die Bratwurstgrenze, westlich davon gibt's die besseren, östlich davon machen die oft Kümmel rein...:kotz:



Richtig. Endlich einer der in Bratwurstkunde aufgepasst hat


----------



## Iselz (2. September 2010)

hm, das mit dem kümmel kenn ich halt mit der A4 (und das hab ich von jemanden von "eurer seite") hihi. 
hachjaa, ich bekomm hunger!


----------



## mtb-xxl (2. September 2010)

Wurstwaren, leckere Wurstwaren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoP__ (2. September 2010)

Das eigentliche Thema hab ich nun separat eröffnet.
Wir können doch Shuttles nutzen, damit hat sich auch das Problem eine unbekannte Strecke fahren zu müssen erledigt. Denn Training ist sichergestellt.

OT: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuJT7mhCf40"]YouTube- Helge Schneider - WurstfachverkÃ¤uferin[/nomedia]


----------



## powermac (19. September 2010)

Bin Anfang Oktober mit meiner Freundin im Thüringer Wald. Bräuchte dort noch ein paar schöne Abfahrtsempfehlungen damit die mühsam erfahrenen Höhenmeter auch spassig vernichtet werden können. Also keine Waldautobahnen Bergrunter sondern paar schöne Trails die etwas anspruchsvoller sind. Startpunkt ist Friedrichroda, die Ecke um/bis Georgenthal, Tambach, Kleinschmalkalden, Brotterode, Inselsberg und Tabarz kommt in Frage. Bissl Ortskenntniss ist schon vorhanden (Ebertswiese, Spittergrund, rund um die Talsperre) bei den vielen Abzweigungen in Thüringen weiss man jedoch nie wo sich die Interessanten Sachen verbergen.

Power


----------



## [FREAK] (29. September 2010)

Ich bräuchte auch Infos wo die schönen Trails versteckt sind. Bin aus Schweinfurt und leider nicht wirklich ortskundig in der Rhön. Deswegen wären GPS-Koordinaten hilfreich. Im Netz hab ich einige GPS-Touren gefunden. Allerdings bin ich eher auf der Suche nach flowigen Singletrails, Downhilltracks o.ä. - eben eher abfahrtsorientiert. Verbindungsetappen  - auch bergauf - sind aber auch in Ordnung. Willkommen wäre aber auch ein Shuttle (hab glaub ich irgendwo mal von nem Bus mit Radanhänger gelesen?).

Kann jemand von euch Rhön-Experten mir Unkundigem weiter helfen?

Danke!

Basti


----------



## MoP__ (1. Oktober 2010)

Du kannst dir ja mal die Hochrhöner Runde von Physioterrorist durchlesen, da findest du sicherlich was.
In der Rhön ist das eh etwas schwierig.
Die Kuppen liegen ein bisschen auseinander, da wird der Trailanteil nicht all zu groß.


----------



## Physioterrorist (12. November 2010)

*Eisenacher Haus - Tour 2010*

Die Tour zum Eisenacher Haus hat bei den Füchsen aus Kaltennordheim  schon Tradition und wird eigentlich jedes Jahr einmal in Angriff  genommen. Nur so spät wie dieses Jahr sind wir noch nie gefahren. Lag  daran, dass die Füchse im September 3 Wochen mit dem Rad von  Kaltennordheim an die Adria gefahren sind. Auch ne schöne Geschichte,  wenn denn Schlieppi dazu mal ein paar Zeilen schreibt Für  die Eisenacher Haus  Tour blieb so nur das Wochenende vom 6. November.  Die Wettervorhersage war nicht wirklich ermutigend, Dauerregen bei 5-10  Grad waren angekündigt. Und leider ist das auch genau so eingetroffen.  Kachelmann ist wieder frei, Mist. Schon stimmt auch die Vorhersage
 Der Eisenacher Haus  Weg ist ein Wanderweg, der von Eisenach durch  die ganze Rhön bis zur höchsten Erhebung der Thüringer Rhön, dem  Ellenbogen (814m) und der dazugehörigen Gaststätte, eben dem Eisenacher  Haus, führt. Eisenacher Haus deshalb, weil die Hütte früher vom  Eisenacher Zweig des Rhönclubs betrieben wurde. Zu DDR-Zeiten war es  dann ein Ferienobjekt der DDR-Obersten, später ne Abhöranlage. Nach der  Wende sollte es der Eisenacher Verein wieder übernehmen, aber solch ein  riesiges Objekt war für so einen kleinen Verein nicht zu stemmen. Heute  ist das Eisenacher Haus in Privathand.







Der ganze Wanderweg ist knapp 90 km lang und hat ca. 2200 hm. Die  Garmin-Dinger sind sich da immer nicht ganz einig Mittlerweile ist der  Weg auf seiner ganzen Länge hervorragend mit nem grünen EH auf weißem  Grund ausgeschildert.






Start traditionell 8.00 Uhr am Eisenacher Bahnhof. Weiter geht 's da...


----------



## MoP__ (14. Dezember 2010)

In Anbetracht des endenden Jahres und des Wetters will ich noch ein paar Bilder von diversen Touren und Fahrern einstellen.

Blick vom Pleß im Winter




Auf dem Horn im Herbst




Blick vom Horn




Auf dem Baier (714m)




Blick auf "Monte Kali" vom Baier aus




Aufstieg zur Milseburg...




...Aufstieg zur Milseburg




Und jetzt ein paar Bilder der Abfahrten von der Milseburg












Am Inselsberg




Und zuletzt:



Auf dem Gottlob mit dem 98er Checker Pig 


Ich bitte um Fortsetzung


----------



## Physioterrorist (18. Dezember 2010)

@MoP
Das wird dir gefallen, besonders das viele Orange...
Wer nicht weiß, wo das ist, Auflösung am Ende...



































































Wer 's noch nicht raus gekriegt hat, das ist der Downhill in Tabarz, genauer das Training vom Samstag...


----------



## MoP__ (19. Dezember 2010)

...und das war noch bevor der Regen kam 












Und dann gab es ja auch noch das kleine Rennen am Pleß:
















Bei deutlich besserem Wetter.
Mehr Bilder (auch von anderswo) gibts unter http://picasaweb.google.com/MTBRiderz.de


----------



## Physioterrorist (11. Januar 2011)

*Adventradstour 2010*

Adventradstour, traditioneller Saisonabschluss der FahrradfÃ¼chse aus  Kaltennordheim. Der Termin ist immer das erste Adventwochenende, so auch  diesmal. Heiko, unser Bike-Messias, hat sich diesmal die Hassberge im  FrÃ¤nkischen ausgesucht. FÃ¼r mich Neuland. Das Wetter meint Âs gut mit  uns. Wie es sich fÃ¼r ne Adventradstour gehÃ¶rt, dÃ¼nne Schneedecke,  Minusgrade und KlÃ¤rchen lÃ¤sst sich auch ab und zu mal blicken.
 Unser Hauptquartier fÃ¼r Âs Wochenende wird Sulzdorf sein.







Das Hotel liegt direkt neben dem Bayernturm. Weiterlesen â


----------



## Physioterrorist (16. Januar 2011)

*Versuch einer Drachenschluchtbefahrung Januar 2011*


Drachenschlucht  im Winter, immer eine tolle Herausforderung. Vor allem will ich aber  mal die SchÃ¤den der letzten Schneewochen begutachten. Solche  Schneemassen mit SchneehÃ¶hen bis zu 50 cm habe ich bisher in Eisenach so  noch nicht erlebt. FÃ¼r Eisenach total ungewÃ¶hnlich. Mittlerweile ist  Eisenach Schnee- und Eisfrei. Zeit das Bike wieder raus zu holenÂ







So sieht der Eingang von unten aus, Ã¼brigens nagelneu, der alte war morsch und ist erneuert worden. Weiterlesen â


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan1067 (16. Januar 2011)

Ich war heute früh mal kurz auf dem Pleß.
Die Hütte war nach dem Schnee(über 1m) das erste Wochenende wieder auf. Die Wege sind relativ trocken aber teilweise gibt es Schneebruch so das man öfter zum Absteigen gezwungen wird. 
Die Trails sind mit einer total schmierigen und klebrigen Laub-/Schlammschicht überzogen , was weder berauf noch bergab richtig Spaß macht.


----------



## Physioterrorist (16. Januar 2011)

@Stef
Hast wohl Bilder fürs Bilderrätsel gemacht?


----------



## stefan1067 (16. Januar 2011)

Nee,ich habe noch ein paar in den Tiefen der Festplatte gefunden.
Das Bilderrätsel ist eine gute Idee und macht vor allem Spaß.


----------



## Physioterrorist (16. Januar 2011)

So war 's gedacht...


----------



## Physioterrorist (26. Januar 2011)

Ein bisschen Werbung für den Eisenacher Bike-Spot...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krQAZX-tC20"]YouTube        - RTM Snapshot Eisenach - Sven[/nomedia]


----------



## Physioterrorist (25. März 2011)

Drachenschlucht ist ab sofort offiziell wieder offen. Werd 's Sonntag mal testen...
Versuche die große Runde der Trailschaukel aufzuzeichnen, nachdem ich mir beim letzten mal das Bike ruiniert habe...


----------



## MoP__ (25. März 2011)

Wie schauts eigentlich auf dem Rennsteig mit Schnee aus?

Letztes Wochenende waren auf dem Mommelstein nur noch Reste über.


----------



## Physioterrorist (25. März 2011)

Von Eisenach bis Glasbach ist schon länger alles frei, weiter weiß ich nicht...


----------



## h2okopf (25. März 2011)

MoP schrieb:


> Wie schauts eigentlich auf dem Rennsteig mit Schnee aus?
> 
> Letztes Wochenende waren auf dem Mommelstein nur noch Reste über.



Mir wurde gesagt, dass vor 10 Tagen im Bereich um Schmücke noch reichlich lag. Kann es aber nicht selbst beurteilen. Was bisher nur bis etwa 750m oben, da waren die Wege zwar frei, aber nebenher lag noch reichlich und es war noch ganz schön nass und kühl. An Stellen, die weniger Sonne abbekommen, lag schon bei rund 500 m noch Schnee rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Justy1987 (29. März 2011)

Bin vorgestern von Possenröder Kreuz auf die Ebertswiese gefahren. War soweit alles frei, nur noch vereinzelt ein paar Schneehäufen. Die konnte man aber problemlos überfahren 

Hab aber gehört, dass es dann Richtung Oberhof noch mehr Schnee geben soll, teilweise auch nicht fahrbar...


----------



## MoP__ (9. April 2011)

Für Leute, die morgen noch nichts vorhaben sollten:
http://plesslauf.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=section&layout=blog&id=6&Itemid=57

Das 2. Breitunger Pleßberg-Zeitfahren.


----------



## Physioterrorist (10. April 2011)

*Guttenberg, Magdeburg und die Wartburg   
*
Nach meinem Sturz vom letzten Wochenende heute ein neuer Versuch die groÃe Runde der Trailschaukel aufzuzeichnen. Das Rad ist soweit wieder einigermaÃen fahrbar. Dieses Mal nicht allein. Timm und Susi aus Magdeburg werden mich begleiten. Weilen zu einer Tagung hier in Eisenach und haben gleich mal ihre Bikes mitgebracht. Keine schlechte Idee. Eisenach rockt.  






Weiterlesen â


----------



## Justy1987 (10. April 2011)

Um die kleine Modifikation im Bild zu sehen hab ich ne Weile gebraucht


----------



## Physioterrorist (10. April 2011)

Eisenach hat sieben von der Sorte. Ich hab se alle ein bisschen "modifiziert". Kannst du in meinem Fotoalbum bewundern...


----------



## geländesportler (11. April 2011)

Hey mal ne kurze Frage zum Rennsteig. Wollten den über Ostern fahren, ratsam oder nicht, zwecks Wanderer? Liegen noch viele umgefallene Bäume auf dem Weg? gruß aus Oberfranken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Justy1987 (11. April 2011)

Bin vor 2 Wochen vom Inselberg zur Ebertswiese Rennsteig gefahren und da lag zwischen Inselberg und Heuberg ne Menge. Weiter dann bis Oberhof lag gestern auch einiges aber nicht ganz so schlimm... Schnee und Eis gibts auch teilweise, ist aber alles soweit fahrbar. Bis auf eine Stelle, da hats mich aufs Eis gelegt ^^

Sonst weiter kann ich nichts zum Zustand sagen...


----------



## Physioterrorist (23. April 2011)

*Freunde werden wir in diesem Leben nicht mehrÂ*


Die unendliche Geschichte geht weiterÂ Holzeinschlag und dessen  Folgen hat sicher jeder schon irgendwo erlebt. Ich verstehe ja, das der  Wald nicht nur fÃ¼r mich zum Spielen da ist, aber was in diesem FrÃ¼hjahr  passiert, habe ich so noch nicht erlebt und das PhÃ¤nomen ist nicht nur  Ã¶rtlich begrenzt. Die Holzpreise liegen auf Rekordniveau und mir kommt  es so vor, als wenn jetzt auch wirklich alle BestÃ¤nde in bare MÃ¼nze  umgesetzt werden mÃ¼sstenÂ Das ich damit nicht so falsch liege, kann man  in der einschlÃ¤gigen Fachpresse der Waldbauern nachlesenÂ Weiterlesen â


----------



## MoP__ (24. April 2011)

In der Südthüringer Zeitung stand gestern ein Artikel, dass die Stadt Brotterode jedes Jahr hunderttausende Euro mit Holzeinschlag in ihre klammen Kassen spült.
Es sei eine wichtige finanzielle Stütze.

Wobei ich mich da schon frage, warum auf dem Gr. Jagdberg das ach so wertvolle Holz immer noch quer verteilt auf dem Weg liegt


----------



## Justy1987 (27. April 2011)

Nicht nur auf de großen Jagdberg liegt noch alles quer... So ziemlich alle kleineren Waldwege sind noch zu. Ich möchte aber nicht wissen, wie diese Wege aussehen, wenn die das Holz dann holen.


----------



## Physioterrorist (27. April 2011)

*â¦stein-Tour*

  Eigentlich wollte ich am Karfreitag ne grÃ¶Ãere Tour machen, aber  unsere legendÃ¤ren Weihnachtsfeierlichkeiten am GrÃ¼ndonnerstag hatten  einen so bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen, dass ich erst mittags wieder  die Augen Ã¶ffnen konnte. Ja, wir haben eine etwas andere Zeitrechnung.  Bei uns werden die Feste gefeiert, wie sie fallen und fÃ¤llt mal keins,  dann feiern wir einfach ein Grundloses. 14 hundert saÃ ich endlich auf  dem Rad, aber ne groÃe Runde war natÃ¼rlich nicht mehr drin. Was tun?  Scoute ich halt mal ein bisschen am Inselsberg. Pfingsten sind die  PfÃ¤lzer da, da kann man die geplante Inselsberg-Tour ja noch ein  bisschen optimierenâ¦ Im BilderrÃ¤tsel hatte jemand ein Foto vom  Aschenbergstein hoch geladen, den kannte ich noch nicht. Sah interessant  aus. Aus dem Einen wurden es dann bis zum Ende ganz viele, echte und  unechte.  So wurde aus der Inselsberg-Runde  ne richtig steinige Tour  mit 61 km und 1600 HÃ¶henmetern.






Weiterlesen â


----------



## Physioterrorist (3. Mai 2011)

*Oechsen-Tour*

Die Tour zum Oechsen wollte ich eigentlich schon letztes Jahr  machen, aber irgendwie ist immer wieder was dazwischen gekommen und es  hat nie geklappt. Jetzt aberÂ
 Der Plan: Ãber Ân Eisenacher Haus Weg bis Martinroda, dann nach  Vacha, hoch auf den   Oechsen, Ã¼ber den Dietrichsberg und dann zum  Baier. Weiter Ã¼ber Ân SchÃ¶nsee und den Pless nach Bad Salzungen und von  dort Ã¼ber Pumpelzweg und Rennsteig wieder heim.
 Ganz so lieÃ sich das dann doch nicht verwirklichen, weil ich  wiedermal mit 11.00 Uhr viel zu spÃ¤t losgefahren bin. Mit ner frÃ¼heren  Startzeit ne schÃ¶ne, anspruchsvolle und machbare Runde mit etwa 125 km  und rund 2500 HÃ¶henmetern. Besser lÃ¤Ãt sich die Tour wahrscheinlich  verwirklichen, wenn man Start und Ziel nach Bad Salzungen legt. Dann ist  sie allerdings 50 km kÃ¼rzer und 700 hm spart man auch nochÂ

Weiterlesen â


----------



## Kasebi (3. Mai 2011)

Tolle Touren die du da fährst Herr PHTerrorist.
Die würde unsereiner im Mangel an Gebietskenntnis so nie zusammenkriegen. Deswegen meine Frage und Bitte. Hast du eventuell einen Track von deiner Steinrunde? Wobei, eine genaue schriftliche Beschreibung wie die Rücktour von Hörschel nach Eisenach tut es ja auch
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Justy1987 (3. Mai 2011)

Kommt mir bekannt vor, einen Teil der Route bin ich vor 2 Jahren mal mit einigen Einheimischen gefahren.

Ist eine schöne Gegend dort.


----------



## Physioterrorist (3. Mai 2011)

@Kasebi 
Natürlich gibt es einen Track, aber zum ins Netz stellen ist der noch nicht optimal. Da fehlen noch ein paar Sachen, die ich unbedingt dabei haben möchte. Wenn du ihn so haben willst wie er jetzt ist, kein Problem...


----------



## Kasebi (4. Mai 2011)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> @Kasebi
> Natürlich gibt es einen Track, aber zum ins Netz stellen ist der noch nicht optimal. Da fehlen noch ein paar Sachen, die ich unbedingt dabei haben möchte. Wenn du ihn so haben willst wie er jetzt ist, kein Problem...



Nö, optimier mal ruhig erst noch die Runde. Um so besser für mich. Ich frage Dich nochmal wenns akut wird.OK?
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (7. Mai 2011)

*Klassiker-Runde*

  Ostermontags-Runde mit Frank. FÃ¼r Eisenacher ne klassische Tour, mit dem Zug nach Oberhof und dann mit dem Radel wieder heim.
 Macht 60 km und immerhin noch rund 1000 hm da es ja eigentlich tendenziell nur bergab geht. Wird ne gemÃ¼tliche Bratwurst-Rundeâ¦
 8.13 Uhr geht âs in Eisenach los.








Schneller Kaffee im Zug, ich hab noch nicht gefrÃ¼hstÃ¼cktâ¦
Weiterlesen â


----------



## Physioterrorist (15. Mai 2011)

Die Hessen haben da ein schönes Vid gedreht...

[ame="http://vimeo.com/23021098"]auf nach Eisenach...Trails rocken - Lockemedia on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MoP__ (17. Mai 2011)

Ist der Königsstein bei Eisenach eigentlich mittlerweile befahren worden?

Leider sind mir meine beiden Dickschiffe zerbrochen und ein Votec befindet sich noch einige Wochen in der Warteschleife.
Anschauen würde ich mir den Weg aber schon mal.
Wie komme ich da genau hin?


----------



## Physioterrorist (18. Mai 2011)

Kann ich nicht sagen, Reifenspuren hab ich allerdings dort oben noch nicht gesehen...
Dafür ist die Treppe auf der anderen Seite erneuert worden und jetzt fahrbar, sogar für mich...


----------



## Physioterrorist (25. Mai 2011)

*1.Inselsbergmarathon*

Die Teilnahme war eigentlich schon fest eingeplant. Aber  Kinderbetreuung war angesagt. OK, in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass noch  einige HÃ¶hepunkte in diesem Jahr folgen, ein erkauftes WochenendeÂ   
Heute also ÂnurÂ mit Sohnemann und Knipse bewaffnet an der Strecke Â 
Weiterlesen â


----------



## MoP__ (30. Juni 2011)

Ich möchte hier schon mal ankündigen, dass ich mich ab Samstag 8 Uhr am "Projekt 340" versuchen werde.
Also Hörschel-Blankenstein-Hörschel nonstop.

Das Wetter sieht bisher nicht besonders gut aus, aber auch nicht komplett verkehrt.
Wie es ausgegangen ist, erfahrt ihr dann am Sonntag, oder nächste Woche


----------



## Justy1987 (30. Juni 2011)

Bedarf es Unterstützung? Neue Ausspanne ist von mir aus ein Katzensprung...


----------



## Physioterrorist (30. Juni 2011)

Da wünsch ich dir viel Glück. Bin leider bei den 100 Meilen vom thüringenultra verplant...


----------



## MoP__ (1. Juli 2011)

Wenn mir unterwegs jemand begegnet hab ich natürlich nichts dagegen.
Ich weiß nur nicht, wann ich da sein werde. Vermutlich gegen 12 Uhr.

Südöstlich von Stein 16 war ich bis jetzt überhaupt noch nicht, aber ich hoffe trotzdem dass ich mich zurecht finden werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoP__ (3. Juli 2011)

Kurz:

Ich bin wieder zurück.
Meine Fahrt hat mich sehr an die von dir erinnert.
Bis Blankenstein ging es, aber kam dann Regen wie aus Kübeln bei kuscheligen 5-6°C. Ich hab mich schon gefragt ob ich vielleicht noch in einen Schneesturm komme...
In Scheibe (kurz vor Masserberg) hab ich mich dann abholen lassen müssen.
Von den Beinen her hätte es sicher gereicht, ich hatte nicht einen Krampf oder Durchhänger zwischendrin. Das Bike lief auch ohne Probleme und Stürze hatte ich auch nicht.


----------



## Kasebi (3. Juli 2011)

MoP schrieb:


> Kurz:
> 
> Ich bin wieder zurück.
> Meine Fahrt hat mich sehr an die von dir erinnert.
> Bis Blankenstein ging es, aber kam dann Regen wie aus Kübeln bei kuscheligen 5-6°C. Ich hab mich schon gefragt ob ich vielleicht noch in einen Schneesturm komme...



Irgenwer oder Was  scheint ja mächtig was gegen eine doppelte Befahrung des Rennsteiges zu haben. Viellleicht ein Zauber der Schamanen vom Stamme der Rennsteigwanderer.  Bei dem gleichmäßigen Rauschen vorm Fenster und dem lesen eines Fantasyromanes kommt man auf wirklich komische Gedanken.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Physioterrorist (3. Juli 2011)

Schade, das es nicht geklappt hat. Müssen wir halt ne Kerze ins Fenster stellen und auf gutes Wetter hoffen. Ich werde es im August auch nochmal probieren, aber nur, wenn Petrus auf meiner Seite ist...


----------



## Physioterrorist (2. September 2011)

Für Kurzentschlossene, morgen Eisenacher Runde. Abfahrt Bahnhof 9.30 Uhr.
Wer Lust hat kann sich gerne anschließen. Wir haben den ganzen Tag Zeit und mehr als 50 km werden es nicht...


----------



## MoP__ (7. September 2011)

Hast du dich am Rennsteig versucht?
Für dieses Jahr ist die Zeit wohl durch, wenn man nicht halb im Dunkeln fahren will.


----------



## Physioterrorist (7. September 2011)

Nein, hab 's nicht mehr auf die Reihe gekriegt... Verschieben wir den Run aufs nächste Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (3. Oktober 2011)

Für Alle, die Lust auf ein bisserl Racing haben...
Der RSV Eisenach organisiert am 9.10. in Eisenach ein Bergzeitfahren. Weitere Infos gibt es unter www.rsv2002.de unter dem Menüpunkt Termine.


----------



## Physioterrorist (10. Januar 2012)

*Ein Terrorist geht in die Luft*

Das Wetter ist mal wieder ein Grauen. Ein wehmÃ¼tiger Blick zurÃ¼ck auf den vergangenen goldenen Herbstâ¦.
 Wenig Worte, dafÃ¼r viel mehr Bilderâ¦






Weiterlesen â


----------



## Kona1972 (11. Januar 2012)

Na gestern war doch das Wetter eigentlich mal erträglich.

Ich bin gestern abend mal ne Runde durch die Dunkelheit geheizt. Unterhalb 600m war alles ganz gut fahrbar, allerdings war Mensch und Gerät hinterher tüchtig eingematscht. Spass hat's aber auf jeden Fall gemacht, besser als auf der Rolle zu schwitzen.

Gruß Marko


----------



## M.K.-Styling (15. März 2012)

Hallo @ All 
ich finde dieses Thema mit Euren Beiträgen sehr hilfreich -2012 möchte ich auch  auf Thüringer Trailsuche/ fahrt  gehen und finde daher hier und in Euren Blog`s /Hompagen sehr viel Hilfe 

Daumen hoch  und bitte dringend mehr davon !!!! 

M.K.


----------



## MoP__ (17. März 2012)

Viel Spaß dabei!

Ich habe während der Schneegrenzen-Erkundung letzte Woche einen teilweise recht anspruchsvollen Trail vom Henkeltöpfchen bei Kleinschmalkalden runter in den Ort gefunden.
Mit dem CC Bike war in einigen Kehren nix zu machen. Er ähnelt etwas dem Trail vom Gottlob nach Friedrichroda, ist aber stellenweise schwieriger.


----------



## Physioterrorist (17. März 2012)

Den Gottlob bin ich auch schon gefahren. Ging eigentlich ganz gut. 
Hab heute ne schöne Sommergewinnsrunde gemacht. Soll heißen, wenn die Massen nach Eisenach strömen muss ja der Wald leer sein... 
Am Ende sind 54 km und 1500 hm raus gekommen. Wird wohl auch einen kleinen Bericht geben. Da ging's lang: Eisenach Bahnhof-Stadpark-Burschenschaftsdenkmal-Bornemannweg-7 Täler Weg-Herzogseiche-Hohe Sonne-Gerberstein-Ruhla Skihütte-Meisenstein-Wartberg mit Backofenloch(schöne Grüße an @Teddy)-Fritzels Ruh-Großer Hörselberg-Kleiner Hörselberg-Eisenach
Waren auch ein paar Sachen dabei, die ich noch nicht kannte...
Wetter war einfach genial...


----------



## MoP__ (18. März 2012)

Ich bin heut mal von Breitungen nach Bad Liebenstein und über den Rennsteig zur Wartburg und zurück gefahren.
68km stehen auf der Uhr und das obwohl ich mich fast nicht raus getraut hätte 

Ich glaub Eisenach werd ich mir mal genauer anschauen. Es sieht nach ein paar schönen Trails aus.


----------



## Physioterrorist (18. März 2012)

Sag bescheid, ich mach ne Führung...


----------



## Physioterrorist (25. März 2012)

*Trails der Region II Â Der MÃ¼hlhÃ¤user Landgraben*


Der MÃ¼hlhÃ¤user Landgraben stand schon lange auf meiner  to-Do-Liste. Jetzt hat Âs endlich geklappt. Soo bekannt ist der  MÃ¼hlhÃ¤user Landgraben jetzt nicht, das gleich jeder weiÃ, worum es geht.  Hier kann man Âs nachlesenÂ Wer zu faul zum klicken ist, kannÂs auch hierÂ







24,4 km feinster Trail und was fÃ¼r die Kultur ist, auf Grund seiner Geschichte, auch noch dabei. So sieht die Strecke ausÂ Weiterlesen â


----------



## ohmtroll (27. März 2012)

Gratuliere. Respekt dem Cube  
Das Teil mit nem Hardtail "falschrum" zu fahren, ist mir auch schon mal eingefallen. Allerdings Einstieg in Horsmar, Ausstieg Mühlhäuser Hardt. Bergauf wurzelt es echt ermüdend.  
In der Gegenrichtung von Sollstedter Warte nach Heyerode hat es mir sehr viel mehr Spass gemacht. Ist aber auch angestrengend genug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Momo01 (28. März 2012)

@ ohmtroll: der Daumen ging runter wie Öl...
viele Grüße ´s "Cube"


----------



## Physioterrorist (2. Mai 2012)

Ich hab's auch schon in den Termine -Tread gepostet, hatte aber das Gefühl, das da nicht alle rein schauen, deshalb hier nochmal...
​



​ 
Am 3.6.2012 erstes Enduro  Rennen in Eisenach! 
Es umfasst zwei Stages,  wobei eine ohne Kette "gerollt" wird. Hier  kommt es auf eine saubere  Fahrtechnik und eine gute Linienwahl an.  Diese Prüfung führt  ausschließlich bergab. Das Highlight ist die  Prüfung am "Herrenstieg".  Sie führt vom Clausberg hinunter nach  Eisenach und ist gut 4,5 km  lang. Auf dieser Stage geht es um eine gute  Krafteinteilung, da es  nicht nur bergab geht. Es sind auch eine Hand  voll Gegensteigungen zu  bewältigen. Wichtig. Es gibt kein Training auf  dieser Strecke und ihr  müsst auf eigener Achse zum Startpunkt dieser  zweiten Stage radeln. Nix  mit Shuttle... Das Startgeld beträgt  Taschengeld-freundliche 6 Euro
 Weitere Infos auch auf www.rsv2002.de


----------



## Kona1972 (3. Mai 2012)

Mist, endlich mal wieder was anderes als ständig Bergzeitfahren und ich bin nicht da. Da lässt man sich einmal überreden, beim Glocknerkönig mitzufahren....

Naja, ich werde ein paar Alpentrails genießen und hoffe, das diese Veranstaltung wiederholt wird, solche Sachen sollte es hierzulande öfter geben.


----------



## BergabSven (3. Mai 2012)

Wird sicher lustig!!
Ob es untersagt ist, 2 verschiedenen Bikes zu nehmen??
Würde gern mein DH Bike für die erste WP nehmen..


----------



## h0tte (4. Mai 2012)

Ist die Strecke denn Zuschauerfreundlich?
Komme aus Bad Salzungen und würde gerne mal etwas zuschauen, bin lange nicht gefahren und hab erst seit 2 Wochen wieder ein Rad (Enduro) 

mfG Chris


----------



## Physioterrorist (5. Mai 2012)

Die genaue Streckenführung kennen nur die Verantwortlichen vom RSV. Ich kann also auch nur vermuten. Das Gelände würde jedenfalls einiges her geben. Mal sehen, was die Jungs und Mädels draus machen. Bei der Streckenlänge und den Höhenmetern(4,5 und 270) kann es aber eigentlich nur auf dem Kammweg vom Clausberg(oder knapp daneben) runter gehen. Ziel KFZ-Werkstatt Helm. 
Wer zuschauen will, am Besten Bike mitbringen und mitrollern. Ich werd mir ein Nummernschild dran pappen und mich überraschen lassen...


----------



## cd-surfer (6. Mai 2012)

Ich werd mir ein Nummernschild dran pappen und mich überraschen lassen...[/quote]
 So werde ich das auch machen


----------



## Zoda (16. Mai 2012)

gibts da drops? ich würd eigentlich lieber mit kette fahrn...


----------



## PiR4Te (16. Mai 2012)

Schöne sache, ich denke ich bin auc dabei...

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datenwurm (2. Juni 2012)

Hab gestern erst von dem Rennen erfahren - will aber auch vorbeikommen. Aus der Nähe von Bad Salzungen ist es nicht weit


----------



## Physioterrorist (2. Juni 2012)

@Zoda 
Bin grade die Strecke abgelaufen. Der Kurs wird jetzt nicht soo schwierig, ein Downhill ist es halt nicht, aber ein paar Drops kannst du schon lutschen... Hoffen wir mal, das das Wetter morgen hält...


----------



## Iselz (2. Juni 2012)

Hm, das Wetter wird morgen... naja ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf und hoffe das auch die Erkältung weg ist


----------



## Datenwurm (2. Juni 2012)

@Physiot. sind den problematische Stellen dabei, oder kann man ruhigen gewissens ohne vorher anzugucken runterbolzen?


Ich werde wohl mein Downhillbike mitnehmen


----------



## Physioterrorist (2. Juni 2012)

Mit schwerem Gerät bist du eindeutig overdressed. Es gibt einige heftige Gegenanstiege. All Mountain reicht völlig. Downhill brauchst du nur an 2 Stellen, und bei denen gewinnst du nie soviel Zeit, dass das sich rechnet...


----------



## Datenwurm (3. Juni 2012)

Naja, entweder Mondraker Podium (CC-Hardtail) oder DH Bike. Da das DH Bike eh noch im Auto ist...  Mir gehts ums mitmachen, nicht unbedingt gewinnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iselz (3. Juni 2012)

Bilder 
Qualität ist nicht berauschend, war nicht geplant dass ich "nur Bilder" mache... sonst hätten wir die SLR mitgenommen...


----------



## Physioterrorist (3. Juni 2012)

Schön, Schade, dass du meinen spektakulären Looping nicht mit drauf hast...


----------



## PiR4Te (3. Juni 2012)

Hey Physio, alles gut? Nicht verletzt? Bike heile?

Ich stand direkt daneben als es passiert is, du bist an der Stelle ein wenig zu zögerlich gewesen.

Gruß


----------



## PiR4Te (3. Juni 2012)

@Iselz: Danke für die Pics 

Was hat denn dein Freund eigentlich fürn Bike gefahren?

Gruß


----------



## Iselz (3. Juni 2012)

meins
Nukeproof Mega


----------



## Physioterrorist (3. Juni 2012)

Alles ganz und alles heile, außerdem wart ihr alle Schuld. Ihr habt den Trail vor mir total zur Sau gemacht...


----------



## Datenwurm (4. Juni 2012)

Was für eine Schlammschlacht, hat Spaß gemacht. 

Nächstes mal mitm CC-Bike


----------



## Physioterrorist (6. Juni 2012)

*1. Eisenacher Enduro-Masters*

Ein Enduro-Rennen in Eisenach, wie geil ist das dennÂ






Der Eisenacher Radsport lebt wieder. Nach dem gelungenen  Bergzeitfahren im letzten Jahr, das Ã¼brigens im Herbst eine Neuauflage  erleben wird, nun also ein Enduro-Rennen. Das Eisenacher Revier wimmelt  ja quasi von geilen Trails. Allerdings dÃ¼rfen die nicht gefahren werden.  Liegen alle leider im Naturschutzgebiet Wartburg-Hohe Sonne. Da gibtÂs  keine Genehmigung vom Forst. Hauptsache, die Harvester haben genÃ¼gend  Platz, um breite Schneisen zu schlagenÂ Deswegen hÃ¤lt sich die Strecke  am Herrenstieg an den Kurs vom Bergzeitfahren, mit kleinen AbweichungenÂ  Weiterlesen â


----------



## h2okopf (6. Juni 2012)

Zusammengestückeltes Bild der Ergebnislisten gibt es hier: http://karstenmtr.homeip.net/erg.jpg


----------



## Kasebi (17. Januar 2013)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> *Trails der Region II â Der MÃ¼hlhÃ¤user Landgraben*
> 
> 
> Der MÃ¼hlhÃ¤user Landgraben stand schon lange auf meiner  to-Do-Liste. Jetzt hat âs endlich geklappt. Soo bekannt ist der  MÃ¼hlhÃ¤user Landgraben jetzt nicht, das gleich jeder weiÃ, worum es geht.  Hier kann man âs nachlesenâ¦ Wer zu faul zum klicken ist, kannâs auch hierâ¦
> ...



Thread hervorkram:
Gestern in der Bike 2/13 Seite 116 gelesen : Supertrail.49 *MÃ¼hlhÃ¤user Landgraben* von Frank Schneider.
Die Beschreibung vom Terroristen ist trotzdem besser. Wird Zeit das ich den auch mal fahre. Der steht auch schon seit ewigen Zeiten auf meiner Tourenliste.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _torsten_ (17. Januar 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Wird Zeit das ich den auch mal fahre. Der steht auch schon seit ewigen Zeiten auf meiner Tourenliste.


... auf meiner auch. Aber es hapert immer wieder an der Zeit. 
Allerdings habe ich dir gegenüber den Vorteil, dass ich mit Sketcher schon Teile davon gefahren bin. 
Ich schiele mal ins Eichsfeld ´rüber. Vielleicht kommt von dort ein Echo.


----------



## ohmtroll (17. Januar 2013)

Echooo  echooo echooo choo oo





Nee jetzt mal ...
Die in der Bike fahren falschrum.
Ab Ausgangspunkt MHL Bhf zur Sollstedter Warte hoch und dann den Landgraben Richtung Südwest nach Eigenrieden.
Zurück nach MHL über Diedorfer Stieg oder Promenadenweg.
Knapp über 50km würde ich sagen.
Im Moment evtl. ein bisschen glatt auf dem Wurzelteppich.
Können wir gern adhoc machen.


----------



## Physioterrorist (17. Januar 2013)

Wie wärs denn, wenn man den Landgraben mit dem Dünkammweg und dem HET-Weg kombiniert? Wären allerdings sicher mehr als 50 km...


----------



## ohmtroll (18. Januar 2013)

Ab Leinefelde, Birkungen, Dün, Sollstedter Warte, Landgraben, Faulungen, Lengefeld usw. bis Scharfenstein, Beuren ... ca. 90km, und Höööhenmeter (!)
Wäre was zum sich klimperklein fahren.


----------



## _torsten_ (18. Januar 2013)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> ca. 90km, und Höööhenmeter (!)
> Wäre was zum sich klimperklein fahren.


Dass ihr es immer gleich übertreiben müsst.


----------



## Kasebi (21. Januar 2013)

ohmtroll schrieb:


> Ab Leinefelde, Birkungen, Dün, Sollstedter Warte, Landgraben, Faulungen, Lengefeld usw. bis Scharfenstein, Beuren ... ca. 90km, und Höööhenmeter (!)
> Wäre was zum sich klimperklein fahren.



Heile zurück. Die Bedingungen waren Suboptimal. Erst die letzte Nacht ist dort oben so viel Schnee gefallen das jetzt gute Skiebedingungen herrschen. Hab mir in Neuhaus auch ein paar Sachen ausgedacht. Aber die Idee is Goil. Wann nehmen wir die in Angriff?
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## CC. (25. Januar 2013)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Suche: *E - Hantelbank* zum problemlosen drücken von 200 - 250 Kg ohne Training, Anstrengung und Schweiß



*prust


----------



## Physioterrorist (18. Mai 2013)

*Sonntagsrunde mit dem RSV*






​
20.April,  SaisonerÃ¶ffnung. Wird auch Zeit. Der Winter hat dieses Jahr ziemlich  lange sinnvolle Ausfahrten verhindertÂ 
Jetzt ist Eisenach endlich  schneefreiÂ Los gehts mit nem Testival auf der Hohen Sonne.  
Die Jungs  vom BS-Bike Service hatten  geladen und jeder durfte mal die neuesten Errungenschaften von   Specialized, Giant, Cube und Co. auf den Trails rund um die Hohe Sonne  ausprobierenÂ 

Weiterlesen â​


----------



## Physioterrorist (5. Juni 2013)

Enduro in Eisenach am 9.6. abgesagt. 
Ich verweise mal auf die Homepage des Vereins...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kona1972 (5. Juni 2013)

Es ist zum :kotz:

Da freut man sich seit langem darauf, dass es auch mal eine etwas andere Veranstaltung gibt als Alternative zu den ständig stattfindenden sturen Bergzeitfahren und dann muss man wieder mal erkennen, dass der Lobbyismus in Deutschland es immer wieder schafft, solche Sachen zu verhindern.

Am Sonntag findet das Bergzeitfahren von Seligenthal zur Ebertswiese statt.... (auf gut ausgebauten breiten Forstwegen)

Irgendwie hab ich so gar keine Lust da mitzumachen.... (Das ist ein Gefühl wie "Bier ist alle, aber es ist noch genug Wasser da")


----------



## Physioterrorist (5. Juni 2013)

Knackpunkt war wohl das hier, *trotz vorheriger gegenteiliger Absprachen...*


Gesetz zur Erhaltung, zum Schutz und zur Bewirtschaftung
 des Waldes und zur Förderung der Forstwirtschaft
 (Thüringer Waldgesetz  - ThürWaldG  -)
 Vom 6. August 1993

*§ 6* *Betreten des Waldes, sportliche Betätigung in Wäldern


... *
*(6) Die Benutzung von Waldwegen durch Kraftfahrzeuge ist zur  Erfüllung forstwirtschaftlicher Aufgaben gestattet. Motorsport im Wald  ist grundsätzlich verboten. Innerhalb des Waldes sind insbesondere 
*1. das Fahren mit Kraftfahrzeugen außerhalb forstwirtschaftlicher Aufgaben,
 2. das Abstellen von Wohn-, Bienen- und sonstigen Wagen außerhalb der nach § 25 Abs. 4 Satz 1 genehmigten Anlagen,
 3. das Zelten,
 4. das Anlegen von Loipen und Skiwanderwegen mit Loipenfahrzeugen,
 5. *das Rad fahren, insbesondere das Mountainbiking, abseits fester Wege und Straßen

nur mit Zustimmung des Waldbesitzers zulässig. Die Waldfunktionen und  sonstigen Rechtsgüter sowie Belange des Naturschutzes dürfen dadurch  nicht beeinträchtigt werden. Die Durchführung organisierter  Sportveranstaltungen im Wald bedarf der Genehmigung der unteren  Forstbehörde. *

Soweit Naturschutzbelange betroffen sind, erfolgt diese  Genehmigung im Einvernehmen mit der unteren Naturschutzbehörde. ...

Gegenwärtiger Stand ist der, das selbst auf dem Vereinsgelände zur Zeit keine Veranstaltungen durchgeführt werden dürfen...

Die Verantwortlichen des RSV befinden sich in intensiven Gesprächen mit dem Forstamt Marksuhl und Vertretern der Stadt. 

In der heutigen Ausgabe der TLZ gab es auch schon einen ersten Kommentar...


----------



## ohmtroll (6. Juni 2013)

Physioterrorist schrieb:


> Knackpunkt ...
> 5. *das Rad fahren, insbesondere das Mountainbiking, abseits fester Wege und Straßen
> *



Was ich mich nur immer frage ist, warum die so affengeil drauf sind, das Rumrollen mit dem Rad zu verbieten.  ("Wir dürfen hier alles, ihr dürft hier nix") 
Ich kanns mir nur als Ablenkungsmanöver erklären, von den Schäden, welche die Herrschaften beim Holzmachen anrichten.


----------



## Justy1987 (9. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich sowas lese könnte ich platzen. Hauptsache die schweren Erntemaschinen verwandeln den Waldboden in einen Acker mit hüfttiefen Furchen. Aber die Mountainbiker machen alles kaputt und stören das Wild. Das Wild läuft mittlerweile auf den Waldwegen, weil es durch den liegen gelassenen Resten der Fällaktionen nicht mehr durchkommt. 

Es werden immer mehr Pfade, welche sogar als solche offiziell ausgeschrieben sind durch Forstarbeiten zerstört und entweder gar nicht oder als 10 Meter breite Schneise wiederhergestellt. So genug aufgeregt für heute.


----------



## Kasebi (11. Mai 2014)

Thread wieder mal hervorkram
Ich werde in diesem Jahr auch mal wieder privat in Meiningen sein. Das liegt ja sozusagen an der Grenze zwischen Rhön und Thüringer Wald. Hat eventuell jemand ne schöne Runde für mich. So zwischen 50 bis 80Km. Und Hm 600+. Vielleicht sogar nen Track? Ich bin eher der Marathontyp. Wurzeln und son Zeug sind kein Problem. Weniger gut bin ich wenn's in Richtung Freeride geht. Das ist nicht mein Ding. Aber nicht nur Forstweggebolze. Fahren werde ich das allerdings aus persönlichen Gründen alleine. Für die Hilfe danke ich schon mal im Voraus.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kona1972 (13. Mai 2014)

Hi, Kasebi

Ich würde gerne eine Runde mit Dir fahren, wenn es bei mir zeitmäßig reinpasst. Ansonsten kann ich auf jeden Fall mit Tourentips helfen. Bin zwar 25km von Meiningen entfernt aber das ist ja kein Problem. Meld Dich einfach, wenn es soweit ist. 

Gruß Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (13. Mai 2014)

Kona1972 schrieb:


> Hi, Kasebi
> 
> Ich würde gerne eine Runde mit Dir fahren, wenn es bei mir zeitmäßig reinpasst. Ansonsten kann ich auf jeden Fall mit Tourentips helfen. Bin zwar 25km von Meiningen entfernt aber das ist ja kein Problem. Meld Dich einfach, wenn es soweit ist.
> 
> Gruß Marko


Mal zusammen biken können wir gerne. Ich war ja schon des öfteren in der Rhön. Das erste mal 1983/84 für ein Jahr in Kaltenwestheim.  Vo daher weiß ich wo die Hohe Rhöh am tiefsten ist. Seit dem habe Ober und Unterweid zusammen mit meiner Frau schon mehrmals besucht. Bloß von Meiningen aus bin ich noch nie gestartet. Und bitte nicht böse sein. Aber aus sehr persönlichen Gründen die ich hier nicht darlegen werde will ich die Tour Solo fahren. Dennoch wär ich für ein paar Tipps sehr dankbar. Irgendwann wollte ich ja auch mal auf den Spuren des Physio wandeln (Eisenach - Eisenacher Haus und zurück) Aber so wie Uwe das an einem Stück werde ich es wohl nicht schaffen.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Kona1972 (13. Mai 2014)

Okay, kein Problem. Ich überleg mir mal ne Tour für Dich und schreib Dir. 

Viel Grüße


----------



## werrabike (16. Juni 2014)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Thread wieder mal hervorkram
> Ich werde in diesem Jahr auch mal wieder privat in Meiningen sein. Das liegt ja sozusagen an der Grenze zwischen Rhön und Thüringer Wald. Hat eventuell jemand ne schöne Runde für mich. So zwischen 50 bis 80Km. Und Hm 600+. Vielleicht sogar nen Track? Ich bin eher der Marathontyp. Wurzeln und son Zeug sind kein Problem. Weniger gut bin ich wenn's in Richtung Freeride geht. Das ist nicht mein Ding. Aber nicht nur Forstweggebolze. Fahren werde ich das allerdings aus persönlichen Gründen alleine. Für die Hilfe danke ich schon mal im Voraus.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Hi...also in dem Umfang lässt sich um Meiningen eigentlich eine ganze Menge finden. Schöne Tour ist von Meiningen über Bettenhaus auf die Geba, dann runter nach Stepfershausen und über Metzels auf den Dolmar und anschließend wieder nach Meiningen zurück. Sind glaube so um die 60 km bei irgendwas um die 1300 hm. Kann man aber auch entsprechend Abwandeln, so das es weniger Km bzw. Hm werden. Müsste mal in meinen Touren schauen und könnte dir da, wenn gewünscht, ein paar GPX Tracks zukommen lassen.

Grüße
Enrico


----------



## Kasebi (17. Juni 2014)

werrabike schrieb:


> Hi...Müsste mal in meinen Touren schauen und könnte dir da, wenn gewünscht, ein paar *GPX Tracks zukommen lassen*.
> 
> Grüße
> Enrico



Das wäre schön. Wo auch mal wieder hin muß, und das ist ja auch nicht all zu weit weg, nach Kaltenwestheim so wie Ober- und Unterweid. Ich war dort 83/84. Leider. Und weiß seit dem wo die hohe Rhön am tiefsten ist.. Aber erst mal brauch ich was um Meiningen rum. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## werrabike (18. Juni 2014)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Das wäre schön. Wo auch mal wieder hin muß, und das ist ja auch nicht all zu weit weg, nach Kaltenwestheim so wie Ober- und Unterweid. Ich war dort 83/84. Leider. Und weiß seit dem wo die hohe Rhön am tiefsten ist.. Aber erst mal brauch ich was um Meiningen rum.
> Also bis dann
> Kasebi


Habe jetzt mal zwei Touren von meinem Startpunkt (Johannes-Brahms-Str., Meiningen) auf die Geba und wieder zurück in meinem Komoot-Profil hochgeladen: https://www.komoot.de/user/106541495184
Falls du sie dort nicht runterladen kannst, schreib mir eine kurze Nachricht. Dann kann ich dir die GPX Files auch per Mail schicken. Die Dateien sind unbearbeitet, also mit Pausen und evtl. Einbiegen auf falsche Wege. Falls Interesse besteht, kann ich  gerne noch mehr Touren hochladen.

Grüße
Enrico


----------



## feirefizo (13. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
ist hier jemand aus dem Bereich Geisa / Kuppenrhön unterwegs oder kennt jemanden aus dieser Gegend der Lust auf Singletrails hat?

Bin in Sachen MTB-Infrastruktur auf die Stadt Geisa zugegangen und man ist interessiert. Nun suche ich Mitstreiter.

Schöne Grüße

Martin


----------



## bullswildrush (12. Januar 2015)

Geisa ist nicht weit weg von mir, allerdings bin ich da auch sehr selten unterwegs, bin eher im Raum dermbach - kaltennordheim unterwegs


----------



## feirefizo (12. Januar 2015)

einmal übern Berg...
Wie sieht es in deinem Revier mit Singletrails aus?

Gruß

Martin


----------



## bullswildrush (13. Januar 2015)

Ein paar vereinzelte gibt es, sind aber nicht sehr spektakulär und nicht sehr lang.


----------



## mtb-xxl (13. Januar 2015)

Wäre da auch dabei, ich arbeite in Geisa und suche gerne gleichgesinnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feirefizo (14. Januar 2015)

Morjen.
Schön, dass Ihr Euch gemeldet habt.
Jetzt habe ich folgende Frage: die Stadt Geisa, mit der wir im Gespräch sind, hätte gern eine Liste der Leute, die bei dem Trailprojekt mitmachen würden (wenn es was gibt).
Wollt Ihr auch mit auf die Liste (ist natürlich unverbindlich)?
Wenn ja, schickt mir bitte Eure Namen (per PM?)

Ahoi

Martin


----------



## mtb-xxl (14. Januar 2015)

Vielleicht erzählst du erstmal was da genau gedacht ist


----------



## bullswildrush (14. Januar 2015)

Ja das würde mich auch interessieren ich höre da zum ersten mal was davon da es so ein Projekt gibt


----------



## feirefizo (14. Januar 2015)

Mich hat es einfach genervt und das tut es auch immer noch, dass, wenn ich mal richtig schön biken - sprich Singletrails fahren will, ich mein Bike aufs Auto packen muss, um attraktive Gebiete anzusteuern. Jedes Mal, wenn ich z.B. in Italien unterwegs bin, kann ich gar nicht fassen, wie geil Mountainbiken sein kann.

Mit 300 m über NN und mehreren umgebenden Bergen mit bis zu 700 m Höhe ist das Gebiet um Geisa schon von der Topographie her sehr interessant. Dazu kommt die wirklich traumhaft schöne und typische Rhönlandschaft mit ihren Wäldern und offenen Flächen. Das Ganze auch noch ziemlich dünn besiedelt.
Als MTBler "genießt" man das, inklusive daraus resultierender Gefährdungen, fast ausschließlich auf Feldwegen und Forstautobahnen. einfach bitter!

Ich als Träumer hatte die Idee eines Trailparks Geisa (Trails die grundsätzlich für jeden MTBler befahrbar sein sollen, aber auch anspruchsvolle Abschnitte haben) und die habe ich einfach mal der Stadt Geisa vorgestellt und bin zumindest auf offene Ohren gestoßen - zumal da ja wirklich eine Chance für den Sport und den Tourismus wäre, wenn sowas richtig entwickelt wird.

Wie es jetzt weiter geht, ist noch ungewiss. Auf jedem Fall sind wir im Gespräch mit der Stadt und die hätte gern einen Überblick, wie viele Mountainbiker da wären, so ein Projekt aktiv zu unterstützen.
Da der Fortgang ungewiss ist, sind die Interessensbekundungen natürlich unverbindlich.

Ich schicke Euch per PM mal einen Link auf eine Website, auf der ich alles, was mir zu diesem Thema eingefallen ist aufgeschrieben habe...

Ahoi

Martin


----------



## bullswildrush (15. Januar 2015)

Ich finde das Vorhaben sehr gut und wäre auch bereit mich auf die Liste eintragen zu lassen


----------



## feirefizo (15. Januar 2015)

Top! 
Gibst du mir deinen Namen? 
Habe heute auch Post von der Stadt Geisa bekommen.
Demnächst soll ein Treffen mit dem zuständigen Revierförster stattfinden um mögliche Streckenführungen zu diskutieren.
Das Ergebnis soll dann dem Forstamt Bad Salzungen vorgelegt werden.


----------



## bullswildrush (16. Januar 2015)

Ja hast du per pn bekommen, ich hoffe du hälst uns auf dem laufenden


----------



## bullswildrush (12. Februar 2015)

Hat sich eigentlich was getan in der letzten Zeit?


----------



## feirefizo (13. Februar 2015)

Hi,
ja, es hat sich was getan.
Leider nicht das, was ich mir vorgestellt hatte.
Nachdem ich angehalten wurde, die Öffentlichkeit zu suchen, um zu sehen, ob so ein Projekt auf Interesse stößt, wurde ziemlich plötzlich zurückgerudert.
Argumentiert wurde mit der Verkehrssicherungspflicht.
Ich habe nun Informationen (von der DIMB) an die Stadt Geisa weitergeleitet und warte auf eine Reaktion...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

